# Diamond Studs



## sdkitty

I know many of you ladies are really into jewelry and wear large diamond stud earrings.  I'm thinking of getting some half carat each ear.  According to the jeweler, this is most popular size for everyday wear.  My lifestyle is fairly casual.  I work in an office but it's business casual--not like a big law firm or business where women wear suits on a regular basis.  I'm not inclined to spend the money for larger size and would be afraid of losing them.  But I do have a lot of hair.  DH thinks the whole idea of me getting the half carat studs is foolish as with my hair, they won't be noticed.  Opinions?


----------



## burberryprncess

Occasionally, I wear 1.5 ctw (.75 ct. each) brillant cut.  If you get the screw on earrings, they will be secure.  I'm in the process of making dangling diamond earrings with pearls since I have long hair think hair.


----------



## elizat

I think that is a fine size. I have three sets, so I do rotate- but I do have a one carat pair. I wear the one carat every day almost! I have longer hair, but I really don't care! I wear business casual daily too. I think that size is perfectly fine. You could go smaller if you wanted to maybe .75 total weight, if you think .5 in each ear is too much.


----------



## sdkitty

elizat said:


> I think that is a fine size. I have three sets, so I do rotate- but I do have a one carat pair. I wear the one carat every day almost! I have longer hair, but I really don't care! I wear business casual daily too. I think that size is perfectly fine. You could go smaller if you wanted to maybe .75 total weight, if you think .5 in each ear is too much.


No, don't think it's too much.  I was going to reset my tiny (less than 1/4 carat each) ones in platinum and decided they were too small.


----------



## itsnicole

sdkitty said:


> I know many of you ladies are really into jewelry and wear large diamond stud earrings.  I'm thinking of getting some half carat each ear.  According to the jeweler, this is most popular size for everyday wear.  My lifestyle is fairly casual.  I work in an office but it's business casual--not like a big law firm or business where women wear suits on a regular basis.  I'm not inclined to spend the money for larger size and would be afraid of losing them.  But I do have a lot of hair.  DH thinks the whole idea of me getting the half carat studs is foolish as with my hair, they won't be noticed.  Opinions?



My diamond studs are 1 ct. total weight (half carat each ear), and I think they are the perfect size for every day wear. Mine are screw backs (which I definitely recommend), so they feel safe on. I also have a lot of hair, so they aren't very noticeable, but I know they are there and I love them.


----------



## to_the_nines

the ones i have, and wear everyday, are .75 carat total weight.  they are nice and comfy, but i'm ready to upgrade to 1 carat total weight.  i think you could go much larger if you went with a 3 prong basket setting... but if you lose one prong, you could lose your diamond.  is it going to be set in gold or platinum?  as previously mentioned, always go w/ the screw backs.


----------



## Swanky

I have a 1 cttw pair and a 2 cttw pair.  I wear them both everyday! LOL!
1 cttw is a perfect size for most people, I think you'd love them


----------



## Kellybag

I have a little over a carat each ear. (2+ ct tw)  

I have lots of hair and they really are hard to notice.  If I were making the decision to buy now, I would probably not buy them.  I would put the money towards something else.  They are lovely, but so very expensive to be hidden.


----------



## Swanky

^that's why I like them. . . like little hidden treasures
I have an insane amount of hair, but wear it up a lot so I get to enjoy mine, but when my long hair is down, I like htem peeking out when I tuck my hair behind my ear.
I LOVE stud earrings.  I've been wearing them exclusively for 7 yrs now and only recently have I even started to think I may want a pair od inside out diamond hoops for a change!


----------



## sdkitty

to_the_nines said:


> the ones i have, and wear everyday, are .75 carat total weight. they are nice and comfy, but i'm ready to upgrade to 1 carat total weight. i think you could go much larger if you went with a 3 prong basket setting... but if you lose one prong, you could lose your diamond. is it going to be set in gold or platinum? as previously mentioned, always go w/ the screw backs.


 
I plan on three-prong platinum setting.  I know many of you like the screw backs but all of the jewelers I've talked to say the regular backs done correctly are just as secure...And for me, I think I'd find the screw backs inconvenient....not that I want to lose my diamonds, but if I don't have to mess with the scew backs, I'd like to avoid it.


----------



## sdkitty

Kellybag said:


> I have a little over a carat each ear. (2+ ct tw)
> 
> I have lots of hair and they really are hard to notice. If I were making the decision to buy now, I would probably not buy them. I would put the money towards something else. They are lovely, but so very expensive to be hidden.


 
That's discouraging to hear Kellybag.  But I do wear my hair with sides up or headband much or the time to keep the big curly hair looking a bit more controlled.  So that would help somewhat with exposing the earrings.  Hope I don't get them and then regret it.


----------



## Swanky

^read my last comment. . . I guess it depends on how you style your hair{?}
Mine are on 3 prong platinum martini settings, I'll post a side photo. Mine are not screwbacks and are very secure.
I also posted a size comparison for my 2 pairs.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^read my last comment. . . I guess it depends on how you style your hair{?}
> Mine are on 3 prong platinum martini settings, I'll post a side photo. Mine are not screwbacks and are very secure.
> I also posted a size comparison for my 2 pairs.


Thank you...that's encouraging.  In regard to Martini settings, one jeweler told me he prefers a regular 3-prong setting to a true "Martini", as according to him, the martini has a point that goes into earlobe   and may be uncomfortable...esp if you wear daily and may sleep in them?  your thoughts?
thanks!


----------



## Pias

Maybe 1.5 ct., .75 ct. each is the best.


----------



## Swanky

totally comfortable. . . that's coming from a male assumption 
My female jeweler wears 4 cttw true martinis.  I sleep in both my pairs every night.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> totally comfortable. . . that's coming from a male assumption
> My female jeweler wears 4 cttw true martinis. I sleep in both my pairs every night.


Guess I should try to try on both styles to see which I want then.  thanks!


----------



## to_the_nines

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> totally comfortable. . . that's coming from a male assumption
> My female jeweler wears 4 cttw true martinis.  I sleep in both my pairs every night.


WOW!!!


> I plan on three-prong platinum setting. I know many of you like the screw backs but all of the jewelers I've talked to say the regular backs done correctly are just as secure...And for me, I think I'd find the screw backs inconvenient....not that I want to lose my diamonds, but if I don't have to mess with the scew backs, I'd like to avoid it.


i know what you mean about the screw backs... they are a pain in the rear, that's why i never change my earrings.  i'm thinks about going w/ a 3-prong pair myself.  i think they look better and as long as it's set in platinum there shouldn't be any problems.  can't wait to hear which size you end up choosing.


----------



## Leelee

The size of diamond studs is an interesting question that I've been thinking about for a while.  

I have a pair that weigh about .25 ct. each and I think they're too small for me.  I usually wear my hair pulled back from my face.  I think, for me, 1 carat for each ear would probably be about right.

As for the backing, on my sapphire earrings I have very secure backings.  I forget what the jeweler called them, but they don't screw on.  They also never fall.  They're quite secure.


----------



## Swanky

I took photos of mine today, I'll post soon for reference.


----------



## Swanky

okay, here's mine for reference.
My smaller ones are about .5 crt each or 1 cttw.
The larger is about 1 crt each or 2.03 cttw

HTH!


----------



## sdkitty

Thanks for the photos...very pretty!  Well I went to see a jeweler at lunch today and made the mistake of trying on some earrings that were about 80 points each  Now of course I want something like that. But don't want to spend the $.  This is the kind of thing that always happens.  I start out looking at something and then see something better, more expensive.  Next step is I'm going to call this guy in New York who sells jewelry to someone I work with and see if he has the magic deal for me.  Getting confusing now.  But if I were to buy from the NY guy, in addition to getting a good price, I'd save sales tax.  So worth a phone call.


----------



## chanel-girl

I recently upgraded my diamond studs to 2 ctw and I wear them everyday and actually they are the only earrings that I wear, I am definitly a stud girl..lol. I also have A LOT of hair and like swanky said I love having them peak out from under my hair and when I put my hair behind my ears. I think sometime its harder to notice studs on yourself as oppose to other people noticing them on you...I get compliments all the time on mine and I definitly feel that if they have great sparkle people will notice them and they will look great on, no matter what size they are!  I have also heard that 1 ctw is perfect size for most people.


----------



## saligator

It depends on your scale, too. Mine are bezel set 1.10 CTW. So a bit more than a 1/2 carat per ear and they DWARF my lobes. Whatever you decide, make sure that they are in proportion to your sizing, too.


----------



## Swanky

chanel-girl said:


> I think sometime its harder to notice studs on yourself as oppose to other people noticing them on you.


 
TOTALLY true!  It's not like we can see our ears is it? LMAO!


----------



## risingsun

I have two pairs of .80 ctw studs. I wear them together in my double piercings. It gives me a nice amount of bling. I was going to upgrade, when I accidently purchased a pair of HOF drop earrings...and there went my budget


----------



## jayjay77

I think 1 carat or 0.5 per ear is a great size.  It completely depends on the size of your ears and the shape of your face, more than your hair.  I have ridicuously small ears and can't handle big studs, so I think the small are really pretty.  Can't wait to see what you get.

Swanky -- love your diamonds, look perfect on you!


----------



## sdkitty

Interesting to think about size of ears.  I never gave much thought to the size of my ear lobes.  I do worry a bit that my holes are a bit low.  So if I were to get really large earrings (which I don't think is going to happen in the case of diamonds), the weight of the earring might be an issue.  As far as the hair, I guess when it's down my earrings are not that noticeable but maybe if they really sparkle they will be seen anyway.


----------



## amiekbs8

It also depends on the size of your ears, i have small/medium sized ears with not too much extra lobe action, so the .5 ct each ear, 1 ct total wt, was perfect for me. The 1ct each ear, 2 ct total wt, was far too rapper/football player blingy for me. I recommend the .5ct per ear!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I found this on ice.com. You run your cursor over the different size earrings and it shows the size on a model's ear! I don't know if that helps any, but I thought it was pretty cool:

http://www.ice.com/customer/collection_diamond2.jsp?hm=Mini&dfspot=20800


----------



## Toto too

I wanted diamond studs, and kept looking all over.  I even bought an inexpensive pair, then returned them because I didn't think the quality of the diamonds was good enough.  I found a pair of beautiful 1 ctw studs at Costco for about $2800.  However, next to them was a pair of hoops, 1.3 ctw, five princess cut diamonds in each earring, and they blew me away, for less than half the price.  I wear hoops much more than studs, I guess I don't like the look as much -- I have double pierced ears and always wear a small diamond in the second hole.  I guess I would still like a pair of studs, but I love the hoops.

However, this didn't really answer your question, did it?  I was looking at 1 ctw because smaller was too small, and bigger was too much $$.


----------



## bag happy

I bought a pair just over 2 cttw earlier this year. They're ideal F VS2 and my rationale with going for better quality stones is because I thought I'd wear them everyday. Now that I've had them for awhile, I think I should have gone with bigger and lesser quality.  I don't think there's much difference of G/H/I color when they're on your ears.  That being said, I do wear them almost everyday and I receive a lot of compliments on them. Sitting with my jeweler planning my studs was so much fun. I hope you enjoy your hunt and good luck!


----------



## chaz

Iwear .75 cts in each ear,I upgraded from .50cts each,not for any other reason than I was able to purchase and p-ex my pair for a ridiculously low price so I thought what the hell!!!!! But I have sort of shoulder length hair,so I don't have a problem with them being hidden that much.I'm also pretty lucky I have alright shaped ear lobes so I could move up to .75 cts without them looking like they were going to fall off my ears!!!


----------



## sdkitty

amiekbs8 said:


> It also depends on the size of your ears, i have small/medium sized ears with not too much extra lobe action, so the .5 ct each ear, 1 ct total wt, was perfect for me. The 1ct each ear, 2 ct total wt, was far too rapper/football player blingy for me. I recommend the .5ct per ear!


Definitely don't want to look like a rapper or football player...particularly since my work environment is very non-fashiony (medical group)....women, even in sr management, don't dress up that much


----------



## sdkitty

Toto too said:


> I wanted diamond studs, and kept looking all over. I even bought an inexpensive pair, then returned them because I didn't think the quality of the diamonds was good enough. I found a pair of beautiful 1 ctw studs at Costco for about $2800. However, next to them was a pair of hoops, 1.3 ctw, five princess cut diamonds in each earring, and they blew me away, for less than half the price. I wear hoops much more than studs, I guess I don't like the look as much -- I have double pierced ears and always wear a small diamond in the second hole. I guess I would still like a pair of studs, but I love the hoops.
> 
> However, this didn't really answer your question, did it? I was looking at 1 ctw because smaller was too small, and bigger was too much $$.


Your comment about the hoops gave me pause.  I have always preferred hoops or dangling earrings.  But what started this whole thing is I've been having trouble with metal since repiercing my ears.  Dr said platinum would be best.  And finding platinum hoops is almost impossible.  Any I have found have been very small huggies that aren't particularly pretty for a lot of $.  So I'm sure your hoops with diamonds are beautiful but probably not an every day earring for me and 14K is not going to solve my metal problem.  So I need to  keep going on the same track.....or if I were to change direction, other option might be to try 18K hoops.


----------



## bnjj

My diamond studs are modest at .50ctw princess cut.  They may not be as larger as some but I love them.


----------



## twin53

i wear 2cttw -one carat per ear- everyday.  i am currently looking at double the carat weight 4cttw - 2 carats per ear.  i am adamant about the screw type posts  tho.  i want to be sure they stay on my ear and come home with me too! also i am very tall -5'10" - so the larger studs will be proportionate.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I don't have any but want some! I think anything 2ct under is okay for day wear depending how big your ear lobe is ect. I would like a 1.5ct pair!!


----------



## FleurDeLis

I went jewelry shopping with DH and tried on a pair of 6ct tw studs.  Yes, that is right: 3ct for each.  They were huge and beautiful but my husband said they would be too big for everyday . . .oh well


----------



## supersash

i def think the size of the person matters.  my mom wears 2 ct in each ear, and they fit her well, shes 5'10''.  twin--you should def upgrade, you can carry it off!

i just think it sometimes looks crazy when someone very small has huge rocks, they almost look fake.  i'm tall also, but if i wear my mom's earrings, i KNOW nobody thinks they're real (i'm 24, and am often casual with no makeup).

but you've got to pick what your comfortable with! i would go with at least a carat in each ear, unless you're very petite.


----------



## twin53

SUPERSASH - thanks for enabling me! LOL..... yes i've seen some ladies with huge studs and it looks totally out of proportion. i do have a pair of 1cttw- half carat per ear - which i find look better with my diamond earring jackets rather than the larger pair.


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm only 4 11" and petite and I wear 2 ctw everyday...I personally don't feel like they look out of proportion on me either. I only wear stud earrings because I feel that other style earrings do look overwhelming on me such as some dangling earrings...I do have a lot of hair but I think my studs make a nice statement without looking like over kill. When I was trying on different sizes, I found that anything over 2 ctw was actually bigger then my earlobe and didn't look proportonate. My studs are also set extremely flat so they sit very low on the ear which I think also makes a big difference so they don't look like you can just "flick" them right off...I will try to post a pic of them on if I can.


----------



## twin53

chanel-girl, i agree that ear lobe size is a factor too.  wear what you feel looks best. for instance, i wear chubby diamond huggy type hoops also as the larger hoops just don't look right on me. everyone is different, but studs look great on everyone.


----------



## bisbee

I wear 1.5 CTW studs - DH got them for me earlier in the year. I have small lobes, but these certainly don't look too big - very wearable, but noticeable at the same time. I've seen some that look VERY large...they are quite flat...mine are a more traditional brilliant cut, so they aren't that wide across...

They do have the screw backs...I'm happy with them, feel more secure. I have a pair of inside/outside diamond hoops - I'm not sure of the total weight on those, but I think they are dressier than the studs...of course, I wear both pair whenever...not only when I get dressed up!


----------



## supersash

chanel girl-- i def think that small women can carry larger cw, i didnt by any means try to say if you're small you shouldn't wear 2 cts 

i do agree about lobe size though! many different factors go into making the right choice.  and twin--go for it, get 2 cts in each ear!


----------



## socalgem

I have 1.5 ct, 2 ct and 3 ct. I wear the 2 ct the most.

And they are screwbacks.


----------



## coleigh

I have two pairs of diamond studs.  14 kt yg-Each are 20pts.:  for around the house, going to the park, and running errands.  They add a nice compliment to my dress down days without makeup.
14kt wg-Each are 66 points:  for dressing up, work, shopping, eating out and other events.  They are very comfortable, and not over powering.  They are just enough bling when accompanying my other jewels.  Maybe I'll post modeling pictures.


----------



## venusfly

I originally bought 2.0 CTW i.e. 1 CT in each ear but though they were too big. They 1 CT each ear are heavy and the stones tend to fall over rather than sit up straight on the ear because of the weight of the stone. I bought a second pair 1.5CTW total .75 in each ear and I LOVE this size. They are not too big that they fall over and not so small that they cannot be seen. I think 1.5CWT is perfect ize and sooo regret buying the bigger earrings which I NEVER wear. Also I agree about screwbacks.  Think how you would feel if you lost an earring! Screwbacks are an absoulute MUST.


----------



## Swanky

^out of curiousity, what setting were your 2cttws in?

Mine are in martinis and don't 'fall over'.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I think it's best if you keep trying some on and see what looks best.  I agree it all depends on the person and ear, more so than the hair.  I have medium-sized ears but huge "could be a circus freak" lobes for some reason.  lol  I used to wear an "everyday" pair that were .75ct each and I think they kinda looked silly.  So I upgraded to a pair that are almost 1.5ct each ear and they are much better, even for everyday.  They are set in a basic 4-prong platinum setting, which I dislike, and they are screwbacks.  I would like to change to platinum martinis just like Swanky's someday.  Anyhow, here's a picture for reference, and so you guys can see my gigantic lobes...I think I may need to upgrade to 4 carats each just to cover them.  lmbo!


----------



## chanel-girl

oo_let_me_see said:


> I think it's best if you keep trying some on and see what looks best. I agree it all depends on the person and ear, more so than the hair. I have medium-sized ears but huge "could be a circus freak" lobes for some reason. lol I used to wear an "everyday" pair that were .75ct each and I think they kinda looked silly. So I upgraded to a pair that are almost 1.5ct each ear and they are much better, even for everyday. They are set in a basic 4-prong platinum setting, which I dislike, and they are screwbacks. I would like to change to platinum martinis just like Swanky's someday. Anyhow, here's a picture for reference, and so you guys can see my gigantic lobes...I think I may need to upgrade to 4 carats each just to cover them. lmbo!


 
Your earrings are beautiful and your lobes dont even look at all big!!


----------



## lilmarcool

chanel-girl said:


> Your earrings are beautiful and your lobes dont even look at all big!!


 
I agree with chanel-girl, the earrings look great on you!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Awww, thank you girls.


----------



## venusfly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^out of curiousity, what setting were your 2cttws in?
> 
> Mine are in martinis and don't 'fall over'.


 
They were the standard 4 prong basket setting. I had them reset in a a bezel setting when I bought the smaller pair. In the bezel setting the 2CTW sit better on the ear, IMO.


----------



## Bitten

My mother has a pair of diamond stud earrings, 1.10 ct each ear, 2.20 total weight. We have quite lobe-y ears so the size is good for her.  I think you really need to try them on and see what different sizes look like on you.

BTW re. stud earrings falling down. Try discussing it with your jeweller and asking if the screw back can be taken further up the post, also ask whether they can get a larger backing piece. These can help 'prop' a heavy stud earring up against your ear lobe. I have a pair of 10mm white south sea pearl studs and they used to hang off the lobe slightly.  The jeweller took the screw backing up the post and got me a bigger backing and they now sit perfectly.


----------



## venusfly

Sorry guys -  mispost!  :shame:


----------



## venusfly

venusfly said:


> BTW re. stud earrings falling down. Try discussing it with your jeweller and asking if the screw back can be taken further up the post, also ask whether they can get a larger backing piece. These can help 'prop' a heavy stud earring up against your ear lobe. I have a pair of 10mm white south sea pearl studs and they used to hang off the lobe slightly. The jeweller took the screw backing up the post and got me a bigger backing and they now sit perfectly.


 
Thanks for the tip! Sounds like a great idea and I would _never_ have thought of doing that! [/quote]


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Do those of you who have these wear them every day?

Mine that I wear every day are very small, probably about 1/4 carat in each ear, but I love them this size because they are perfect for every day, work, etc.  I have some other earrings in larger sizes (1 ct etc) and I don't feel comfortable wearing them to the office because they seem too flashy for me for that setting.  But that might be just me.  I always think they are gorgeous when I see them on others.


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

oo_let_me_see said:


> I think it's best if you keep trying some on and see what looks best.  I agree it all depends on the person and ear, more so than the hair.  I have medium-sized ears but huge "could be a circus freak" lobes for some reason.  lol  I used to wear an "everyday" pair that were .75ct each and I think they kinda looked silly.  So I upgraded to a pair that are almost 1.5ct each ear and they are much better, even for everyday.  They are set in a basic 4-prong platinum setting, which I dislike, and they are screwbacks.  I would like to change to platinum martinis just like Swanky's someday.  Anyhow, here's a picture for reference, and so you guys can see my gigantic lobes...I think I may need to upgrade to 4 carats each just to cover them.  lmbo!



These look gorgeous.  And if those are "circus freak" lobes I am in BIG trouble.  LOL!


----------



## Swanky

I wear 2 pairs every single day, to the gym, in bed, shower, etc. . . . 
top holes are 1 cttw
bottom holes are 2cttw


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wear 2 pairs every single day, to the gym, in bed, shower, etc. . . .
> top holes are 1 cttw
> bottom holes are 2cttw


 
I've been wearing my tiny studs as you say in bed, shower, etc.  But I was thinking if/when I get larger ones I'd probably feel I should at least remove them when washing hair.  I'd feel really bad if I lost one.  Do you  keep in even when hair washing?

Also I would think shampoo/conditioner, wouldn't be best for keeping diamonds sparkly


----------



## Swanky

my backs are tight enough I'm not worried about losing one, but I porobaly should take them off for showering and sleeping so as not dirty the stones and to bend the posts.
But I don't! LOL!  
Actually I do once in a while, but I use an Ultrasonic jewelry cleaner weekly and clean both pairs plus my rings and watch.


----------



## Roo

I think it depends on the person and the size of your earlobes.  I have found I actually prefer smaller studs, on me anyway. I had larger ones for a while and they were great, but now I wear a pair of .50 tw Tiffany studs in platinum and they are perfect.  But that's just me.


----------



## EmilyK

I've lost three pairs of studs at this point in my life, so I've sworn off them for a while.   I typically like 1 carat in each ear.

Edit:  I didn't lose them by them falling out --- one pair I just misplaced and two pairs were stolen.  I'm thinking about getting a small pair (.5 carat in each) for my 2nd hole.


----------



## la miss

I've got about 2.25 total carat weight. I've got tiny ears and dark skin and the studs are near flawless and colorless so they look huge and very white. 

Initially they were in four prong settings with screw backs but I lost one and when I replaced the lost earring I had them reset in three prong settings with big backs. The three prong setting sits really close to the ear and the big back eliminated the problem with the heavy stone drooping forward. hth.


----------



## venusfly

I must be anal because I would _never_ shower in mine. I take them out and put them in my jewelry box evry night when I am getting undressed and do not put them in until I am done with makeup and hair. Hairspary, lotions, mousse all that stuff dulls the brilliance of the stones and they don't bling as much when they are dirty. I even bought a home steam cleaner called JEWELJET and clean all my diamond jewelry (braclets, necklaces, rings earrings at least once per week) so they are also always sparkling just like the day I bought them.


----------



## Swanky

see, I don't use all those products. . .  maybe that's why I don't mind it?
I'm pretty anal too but I don't use gel, mousse, hairspray, etc. . . .


----------



## LaBoheme

I have large ear lobes so 6.5mm (2ct total) was a minimum for me. I don't think it's a large size at all. Even in basket settings, they didn't tip at all(thanks to my hearty 'lobes, I guess?)

I did have them reset into martinis. My ears are also flat against my head so (in the m irror) I couldn't see the face of the diamonds in basket settings at all. I had to really turn my head to the side.

I don't think they sparkle any less in martinis than in the baskets.

***

No swimming and showering in diamonds for me either.


----------



## venusfly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> see, I don't use all those products. . . maybe that's why I don't mind it?
> I'm pretty anal too but I don't use gel, mousse, hairspray, etc. . . .


 

LOL! I don't use _all_ that stuff Swanky, was just listing all of the things that women might use that might dull their sparkle, but I must confess I spray perfume before I put on earring and if I just put on body lotion I'll wash my hands before putting in my earrings..


----------



## Swanky

OH! LOL!  Since I don't use almost any hair products, I wouldn't know if others used all that and more!

Part of the reason I don't tske them out but about once/week to clean them is because I don't want to fingerprint them when putting them back in, LOL!  I spray perfume on my wrist and tap behind myears w/ it, or walk into it at chest level.

We all have different habts w/ our jewelry, it males sense that a differet size is more appropriate than another when considering these habits.


----------



## illinirdhd

I prefer .5 - 1 ct in each ear.


----------



## venusfly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OH!
> Part of the reason I don't tske them out but about once/week to clean them is because I don't want to fingerprint them when putting them back in, LOL! I spray perfume on my wrist and tap behind myears w/ it, or walk into it at chest level.
> 
> We all have different habts w/ our jewelry, it males sense that a differet size is more appropriate than another when considering these habits.


 
I polish mine with a soft cloth and never touch the "table" when putting them in. so no fingerprints!  LOL! And if I pop into the ladies room later in the day I'll brush back my hair and just give them a quick polishing with a clean tissue sometimes again without touching the "table"   I know...... so vain LOL!


----------



## Swanky

I guess I'm vain too! 
I'm polishing up my pet rocks all day everyday!  I'll use a tissue to put them on


----------



## just_jill325

lol..mine are puney (sp?) compared to others..cttw is .35 on mine, but i love them. perfect size for me and since I work downtown you don't really notice them so I won't get mugged...and people won't think they're fake since I'm in my early 20's.. the lady at the jewellry store said when I was looking at .75 ctw, "honey don't get those cuz ppl will think they're fake on you." lol


----------



## LaBoheme

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess I'm vain too!
> I'm polishing up my pet rocks all day everyday!  *I'll use a tissue to put them on*



 Same here...

tissues, clean baby t-shirts/onesies :shame:


----------



## LaBoheme

venusfly said:


> I polish mine with a soft cloth and never touch the "table" when putting them in. so no fingerprints!  LOL! And if I pop into the ladies room later in the day I'll brush back my hair and just give them a quick polishing with a clean tissue sometimes again without touching the "table"   I know...... so vain LOL!



Not vain at all, IMO, what good are diamonds if they're not clean and pretty? I do the same.


----------



## venusfly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess I'm vain too!
> I'm polishing up my pet rocks all day everyday! I'll use a tissue to put them on


 
Your pet rock! that's is too cute, Swanky!


----------



## totoro928

Glad to know I'm not alone in cleaning my diamonds everyday..I like to keep them super sparkly as well!  
I wear 2 cttw diamond studs in a martini setting everyday.  I guess it's really a matter of personal preference, since DH thinks that 1 ct in each ear is perfect for my ears but of course I think I can wear a larger stone...you ladies know what i mean!


----------



## Swanky

^ experiencing some shrinkage issues myself. . .  I'd like a pair of 3cttw now and I haven't even had the 2cttw a year yet!


----------



## venusfly

Laboheme said:


> Not vain at all, IMO, what good are diamonds if they're not clean and pretty? I do the same.


 
Yes, I agree.  I also take of my rings when I wash my hands in the ladies. I apply hand lotion after washing because bathroom soap is so drying - and I do not put my rings back on until after I have lotioned my hands.


----------



## Swanky

I can't imagine putting lotion on WITH my rings on!
Wouldn't that get nasty fast?
My 3.5 yr old little boy told me in the bathroom in the mall yesterday after washing our hands he said "dry your ring Mommy".


----------



## venusfly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't imagine putting lotion on WITH my rings on!
> Wouldn't that get nasty fast?
> My 3.5 yr old little boy told me in the bathroom in the mall yesterday after washing our hands he said "dry your ring Mommy".


 
Yup! I can't think of anything that would make a ring more gunky and cloudy than lotion! So I always remove my ring before putting on hand lotion. But I have a girlfriend with a pretty intricate wedding ring set and she doesn't - and she has the most gunky dirty ring I've ever seen. Her wedding set is totally fabulous but so dirty that the beauty of the stones are totally hidden.


----------



## Bagluvluv

I think that it really depends on the individual....you have to try them on and think about everyday activity...

I personally prefer about .75 for each ear...so about 1.5 ttl or so.....I currently own 1 cttw, but after I got a .78 solitare necklace and tried it on my ear, it looked really good.....so I'd recommend going a bit bigger vs. smaller....


----------



## sdkitty

Bagluvluv said:


> I think that it really depends on the individual....you have to try them on and think about everyday activity...
> 
> I personally prefer about .75 for each ear...so about 1.5 ttl or so.....I currently own 1 cttw, but after I got a .78 solitare necklace and tried it on my ear, it looked really good.....so I'd recommend going a bit bigger vs. smaller....


 
I've decided that .75 for each ear is what I want.  Now if I can just make a decision on who to buy from - local or Internet - and which pair!  I'm really obsessing on this one.  They all look alike to an extent yet there are so many variables in quality and pricing.


----------



## Swanky

have you checked out Whiteflash?


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> have you checked out Whiteflash?


Yes. I've been looking at Pricescope consumer site with lots of info on diamonds. The message board there has lots of input from people who like Whiteflash...and also other reputable online sellers. Whiteflash is not necessarily the least expensive but I guess the big benefit with them is they are known for their excellent cuts. I have also gone to see a local San Diego seller who has shown be some very fairly priced stones. I'm going circular now. If I buy from the local guy, I can get something I can see, try on, take back to him for cleaning, etc. But will I always wonder if I would have gotten something more sparkly from Whiteflash? If I buy online and then I'm disappointed for some reason, I'll have to deal with shipping back,etc. I'm not really a buying online person. I've gotten almosts all of my handbags at BM stores. And with bags if you buy at a reputable store, you know what you're getting. With diamonds it's much more confusing. But all that said, looking at the posts on Pricescope makes online purchase tempting. I guess right at this moment, I'm leaning towards making a purchase from the local guy and taking to appraiser to get unbiased opinion as to cut, dollar value, etc.  Any input from both sides appreciated!


----------



## chaz

venusfly said:


> LOL! I don't use _all_ that stuff Swanky, was just listing all of the things that women might use that might dull their sparkle, but I must confess I spray perfume before I put on earring and if I just put on body lotion I'll wash my hands before putting in my earrings..


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OH! LOL! Since I don't use almost any hair products, I wouldn't know if others used all that and more!
> 
> Part of the reason I don't tske them out but about once/week to clean them is because I don't want to fingerprint them when putting them back in, LOL! I spray perfume on my wrist and tap behind myears w/ it, or walk into it at chest level.
> 
> We all have different habts w/ our jewelry, it males sense that a differet size is more appropriate than another when considering these habits.


 


venusfly said:


> I polish mine with a soft cloth and never touch the "table" when putting them in. so no fingerprints! LOL! And if I pop into the ladies room later in the day I'll brush back my hair and just give them a quick polishing with a clean tissue sometimes again without touching the "table" I know...... so vain LOL!


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess I'm vain too!
> I'm polishing up my pet rocks all day everyday! I'll use a tissue to put them on


 


venusfly said:


> Yes, I agree.  I also take of my rings when I wash my hands in the ladies. I apply hand lotion after washing because bathroom soap is so drying - and I do not put my rings back on until after I have lotioned my hands.


 
No way!!! ALL these things go through my mind,And I do all the little things like no hand cream with my diamonds on,use tissue to put my studs in,won't shower in them etc,etc,etc!!! LOL!!!!!! Nice to think I'm not the only one whose so anal!!!


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> see, I don't use all those products. . . maybe that's why I don't mind it?
> I'm pretty anal too but I don't use gel, mousse, hairspray, etc. . . .


 
Hahahaha!! I don't use lots of products,so I do end up sleeping in mine,I don't want to get finger prints on them,but I feel so NAKED without them in,and chasing an 18 month old around in the mornings,its just too easy to forget you have'nt got them in!! Aaaarrgghh!!!

SAD but true,if I ever forget to put them back in after cleaning or whatever,I STAY AWAY from jewellery shops!! I don't want peeps to think I can't afford to look in their windows,or not be taken seriously if I ask about something!! That is me being VERY anal!!! LOL!!!! Someone please tell me you think like that too,or am I just very strange!!!


----------



## chaz

venusfly said:


> Yup! I can't think of anything that would make a ring more gunky and cloudy than lotion! So I always remove my ring before putting on hand lotion. But I have a girlfriend with a pretty intricate wedding ring set and she doesn't - and she has the most gunky dirty ring I've ever seen. Her wedding set is totally fabulous but so dirty that the beauty of the stones are totally hidden.


 
Umm,ooo,that reminds me of when I used to ultrasonic rings for customers,I swear to God it sometimes looked like black oil coming out they were so bad,and the smell!!! UGH!!! All those germs breeding and festering away *shudder*.It totally knocks me sick to the stomach when I see someone cooking,or doing pastry with rings on,just imagining all that bacteria hitching a free ride into someones lunch............


----------



## chaz

Just while my mind had been prodded with this discussion,diamonds have a natural affinity to grease,its even used in the mining and recovery process.All the mined rubble and ore is bounced across grease tables,huge belts coated with really thick grease.
The diamonds stick,while everything else bounces off.
 When the belts full,its scraped into a huge 'cooking' pot with water in,the grease melts and floats to the top of the water and is skimmed off,and the diamonds are recovered from the bottom in the water.The grease is reapplied to the belt as its cooling down to be used again.

This is one of the reasons diamonds get 'manky' so quickly,they actually attract grease,and are a bit of a maintence stone to keep them pristine,but so worth it imo!!!
They also really benefit from you doing the washing up wearing them as washing up liquid is a really good de-greaser,but not soap as thats fatty and oil based and makes them 'filmy'.

I really hope that has'nt bored anyone,I find all this 'backstage stuff' fascinating!!!


----------



## venusfly

chaz said:


> Umm,ooo,that reminds me of when I used to ultrasonic rings for customers,I swear to God it sometimes looked like black oil coming out they were so bad,and the smell!!! UGH!!! All those germs breeding and festering away *shudder*.It totally knocks me sick to the stomach when I see someone cooking,or doing pastry with rings on,just imagining all that bacteria hitching a free ride into someones lunch............


 
LOL! I agree 100%. The beauty of diamonds lies in keeping them clean so they sparkle. A dirty diamond has no sparkle or brilliance.


----------



## venusfly

chaz said:


> Just while my mind had been prodded with this discussion,diamonds have a natural affinity to grease,its even used in the mining and recovery process.All the mined rubble and ore is bounced across grease tables,huge belts coated with really thick grease.
> The diamonds stick,while everything else bounces off.
> When the belts full,its scraped into a huge 'cooking' pot with water in,the grease melts and floats to the top of the water and is skimmed off,and the diamonds are recovered from the bottom in the water.The grease is reapplied to the belt as its cooling down to be used again.
> 
> This is one of the reasons diamonds get 'manky' so quickly,they actually attract grease,and are a bit of a maintence stone to keep them pristine,but so worth it imo!!!
> They also really benefit from you doing the washing up wearing them as washing up liquid is a really good de-greaser,but not soap as thats fatty and oil based and makes them 'filmy'.
> 
> I really hope that has'nt bored anyone,I find all this 'backstage stuff' fascinating!!!


 
Didn't know any of that. Quite interesting. I have heard that dishwashing liquid can be used as a cleaner but windex is even better. Soak in windex, brush with a soft brush then use my JEWELJET steam cleaner which mimics the steam cleaner used by a jeweler and they are blindingly brilliant even in daylight and just _incredible_ bling at night.


----------



## queen

venusfly said:


> They were the standard 4 prong basket setting. I had them reset in a a bezel setting when I bought the smaller pair. In the bezel setting the 2CTW sit better on the ear, IMO.



i have searched high and low for a pair of 2ctw bezel diamond studs.  is there a picture anyplace of yours?  i would so appreciate seeing them.  thanks!


----------



## venusfly

queen said:


> i have searched high and low for a pair of 2ctw bezel diamond studs. is there a picture anyplace of yours? i would so appreciate seeing them. thanks!


 
Hi Queen, I haven't posted them here but when I get home from work I'll see if I can help you with a pic.

Update: I just did a simple google search and found this picture.  Mine pretty much look exactly like these.  http://www.jewelrycentral.com/product.asp?pID=3296&cID=17&c=101326 (except I paid several thousand dollars more (mine cost a little over 10K!) Mine also has screwbacks like the ones pictured and are set in white gold.


----------



## venusfly

queen said:


> i have searched high and low for a pair of 2ctw bezel diamond studs. is there a picture anyplace of yours? i would so appreciate seeing them. thanks!


 
O.k. I think mine might be actually be a little different from the link I posted, after giving a second look I think my setting is wider around  the diamond and tapered/not so wide   closer to the ear.. I also think my bezel setting may be more raised/sit higher and not so flat/close to the ear. So maybe I do need to take a picture of mine after all .......


----------



## venusfly

queen said:


> i have searched high and low for a pair of 2ctw bezel diamond studs. is there a picture anyplace of yours? i would so appreciate seeing them. thanks!


 
Here are pictures of my 3 pairs of diamond earrings.These are the first pictures I've ever posted so they are not all that great but I believe you can see the 2 cttw bezel set earrings clearly. At the top are my 2 cttw stones now in a bezel setting. Below the 2 rings are the 1.5 four prong basket set round brilliant and below that are another pair of bezel set earring made upof 4 small stones in each earring about 2 cttw total. 


http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=8be3zmp&s=1&capwidth=true

http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=8be3zmp&s=1&capwidth=true

http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=87b99qg&s=1&capwidth=true

http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=87b99qg&s=1&capwidth=true


----------



## chaz

Sorry to go off topic,but Venus you have SUCH an enviable collection,good to know they are with an appreciative owner who keeps them so clean and looked after!!!!


----------



## venusfly

chaz said:


> Sorry to go off topic,but Venus you have SUCH an enviable collection,good to know they are with an appreciative owner who keeps them so clean and looked after!!!!


 
Thank you! I think I hijacked this thread. Okay, I'll be quiet now! Sorry guys! :shame:


----------



## bonybynatur2003

The whole "ear size" thing is totally true! I'm very tiny and I have small studs. My hoops are 1/2 ctw (.25 each), middle set 1/4 ctw (.125 each), top set 1/5 ctw (.1 each). I want to go 1/2 ct each in the middle and 1/4 each in the top. But since I just bought the hoops DH would kill me.


----------



## loni

I wear a pair of Tiffany studs that are 0.25 carats (I think) each - they're pretty small and not really that noticeable under all my hair. As I exercise frequently I like that they are small enough to keep on all the time and although I'd love a bigger pair, I'd never replace them as they were a lovely surprise from my husband when we visited the 5th Avenue store a few years ago.


----------



## chanel-girl

Hi everyone!

I have been thinking about upgrading my 1.75 ctw diamond studs recently. My mother thinks that any larger then this would be "too much" for everyday at my stage in life. I am 25 and just finishing school but have been working as well. I am a big jewelry person and the only earrings that I wear are my diamond studs. I am also petite(only 4 11") but I love the look of large studs! What ctw diamond studs do you have and at what ctw do you think is too much for everyday? Just curious about everyone's thoughts about this...


----------



## Missrocks

Oh..its hard for me to say anything is too big! LOL

So my ideal size would be about 3ctw. But I am currently working on 1.80ctw with pave' halos, since the above mentioned is not currently in the budget 

Don't worry about what others think is "appropriate". Go with what you love. I know a lady who wears the most beautiful 10ct cushion cut diamond I have EVER seen. My mom thinks it just overboard, but if I had the chance, I would rock it in a second!


----------



## Souzie

My studs are 1.50 ctw and I wear them every day.  I was thinking of upgrading to 2.00 ctw.  IMO anything bigger than that would probably be too much for every day.


----------



## jewelelegance

Excuse me dear but I must say if they look good on you then go ahead with those you have no need to upgrade.Those biggies have there own look friend and they can attract any one?:okay:


----------



## boudoir

Do you have a pic? It also depends on the size of your earlobes, your general look etc...


----------



## tokyogirl

I am 5 feet, with 1.75 ctw, and would love to upgrade as well!!!  Heck, if I could afford it, I would love to have 3.0 ctw (and over!).  Hmmm.....


----------



## elizat

boudoir said:


> Do you have a pic? It also depends on the size of your earlobes, your general look etc...



Those things are really important considerations. I think personally, that 2 cts on most women is the barrier point for everyday diamond studs.


----------



## MaxHavoc

When in doubt about diamond size always go with bigger.  It's a little known fact that diamonds actually shrink every time you put them in a safe.    lol


----------



## Swanky

I'd actually wear 5cttw everyday if I had them.  Not to Disney World maybe, but otherwise! LOL!

I wear 2 pair in each ear everyday; bottom holes are 1 crt each and top holes have just over half carat each per ear.
So I wear a set of 2 cttw and a set of 1+ cttw


----------



## sputnik

i'm all for big diamonds in rings and necklaces but i like diamond studs on the small side. i don't like big stud earrings in general, for some reason i think they kind of age a person, or maybe it's just that large studs are something i associate with older women. and on a young woman i just find them a little too 'blingy'. 
personally i wouldn't go higher than 1ct per ear. if i want more diamond, i'd go for small hoops or some kind of dangling earring, like these: 
http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Platinum-2ct-Diamond-Antique-Earrings/2325921/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...-Dangle-Earrings-G-H-SI1/3080870/product.html

these are small but just using the pics for the style of the earring: 
http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...stone-Earrings-Case-of-2/2614077/product.html


----------



## lorihmatthews

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd actually wear 5cttw everyday if I had them. Not to Disney World maybe, but otherwise! LOL!
> I wear 2 pair in each ear everyday; bottom hols are 1 crt each and top holes have just over half carat each.
> So I wear a seat of 2 cttw and a set of 1+ cttw


 
Ha ha, I feel the same way! Bring on the large diamonds!

I'm still hoping that one day I can upgrade myself ... 2 carats in each ear would be fabulous!


----------



## Thistle

Someone told me that if the earrings look larger than 2 ct total that people automatically assume they're fake.  If you don't care about annoying judging people, go for whatever you can afford and like! I would probably stick to 2 ct, but I have to save up for it, and they are down on the list (car repairs, rent, ect). If you can afford it, age doesn't matter (although that will also influence people's assumptions of real/fake).
JMHO


----------



## twigski

I prefer nothing bigger than 1-1.5ct total. But I think it also depends on how much other jewelry you wear everyday & how often you answer the phone etc. I would think that larger stones would hit the headset & increase your chance of loosing it.


----------



## fashion16

IMO there is no such thing as "too big" when it comes to diamonds, just make sure to get a secure insurance policy.


----------



## tokyogirl

sputnik said:


> i'm all for big diamonds in rings and necklaces but i like diamond studs on the small side. i don't like big stud earrings in general, for some reason i think they kind of age a person, or maybe it's just that large studs are something i associate with older women. and on a young woman i just find them a little too 'blingy'.
> personally i wouldn't go higher than 1ct per ear. if i want more diamond, i'd go for small hoops or some kind of dangling earring, like these:
> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Platinum-2ct-Diamond-Antique-Earrings/2325921/product.html
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...-Dangle-Earrings-G-H-SI1/3080870/product.html
> 
> these are small but just using the pics for the style of the earring:
> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...stone-Earrings-Case-of-2/2614077/product.html


 
Beautiful selection -- sorry off the topic, but is overstock a safe online store from which to purchase?


----------



## jewelelegance

fashion16 said:


> IMO there is no such thing as "too big" when it comes to diamonds, just make sure to get a secure insurance policy.



Ha Ha well said dear When it comes to diamonds "Big" is a superior word.The more biggies you have the more center of attraction you will be and more your friends would be jealous of you.A simple ratio.But the second thing I would like to say is if the stuff looks good on you and you feel comfortable then why to thing about others.


----------



## catabie

i have a pair of 3 ct total weight princess cut diamond studs that i wear everyday.  i dont think they are too big at all.


----------



## spylove22

I don't think you can get too big when it comes to diamonds!


----------



## blingaholic

^^^^

  how true that is!  nasty shrinkage always sets in!

have you thought about earring jackets?  maybe you can get some diamond halo jackets to fit around your studs, and then you'd have a bigger look without having to spend a lot.  that'll leave you money for....whatever else you've been eyeballing!


----------



## catabie

^*blingaholic*

looks like we are from the same location with the same engagement ring design!


----------



## blingaholic




----------



## risingsun

I think it depends upon the individual and their personal sense of style


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I have no diamond studs.  But I am hoping to eventually get 1.5ct-2ct...I think when you go above 2ct its starting to look a bit large and over 3ct is definitely too big imo!


----------



## Plain&Simple

I think 2 cts total is lovely and very appropriate


----------



## TFFC

I would go 2 carats. I think it depends on your job too.


----------



## finickee

I agree with most of the ladies with regard to 2 carats as being the maximum appropriate size for everyday.But it really depends on what you want.If the studs you have now are round,you might consider getting the bigger pair in another shape.


----------



## barcreperie

I don't have studs - they wouldn't show because of the way I wear my hair.  However, I think that when someone wears studs that are too big for their size, face shape, earlobe size, etc., it looks matronly.  Smaller studs seem to sparkle more and have more fire in them.  I think the twinkle of smaller studs is just so subtle and pretty!  But I couldn't put a maximum carat weight on that - it depends on the person and on the quality of the diamonds.

Every so often I run across someone who's wearing too many diamonds and/or too much jewelry in general, and it looks like they're trying too hard.


----------



## coleigh

My studs are approximately 1.33 ctw, but I'm sure I would enjoy some bigger ones.


----------



## jewelelegance

coleigh said:


> My studs are approximately 1.33 ctw, but I'm sure I would enjoy some bigger ones.



I appreciated your thinking and go ahead correct decision.Absolutely bigger ones makes you look someone special and also you will get lot of attention too.I think when it comes to partying and outing then big ones are good but you are at work  big ones wont match there.Ya it depends what is the atmosphere at your work place and  what work  you do.Again nice decision go ahead.


----------



## nvchampagne

I am 5ft 2in, and wear 1 & 1/2 carat diamond in each ear, for me, this is perfect.


----------



## chanel-girl

nvchampagne said:


> I am 5ft 2in, and wear 1 & 1/2 carat diamond in each ear, for me, this is perfect.


 
So 3 carats total? wow, that's a very admirable size....


----------



## lisian_toh

Yes, it does sound nice.  Any pics?

I would also be interested in pics where you ladies are wearing 2 or more diamond studs in each ear (I clearly need to save up or convince my mother to provide me with an early inheritance!)

Ciao, Lisian


----------



## Swanky

I have pics in another thread of mine; each ear has a 1 carat stud and a just over half carat stud.


----------



## Betty Boop

risingsun said:


> I think it depends upon the individual and their personal sense of style


 


ditto! For me, 1 carat in each ear is enough for the look I like.


----------



## ladybug2468

No diamonds are ever to big!!!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

i think over 1 carat/ each, the earring can become a little heavy and "tilt"

but then again, i need to have my earlobes repaired...so that is more of my own issue.


----------



## jewelelegance

No reply today what happened????


----------



## Swanky

?? well, for one thing tPF was down all day.  

But does there have to be a comment every 12 hours?


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^ Hahahaha!!
But just to reply,I wear .75 cts in each ear,and for my size ear etc,they look just great.I tried bigger,but I felt they did'nt suit me.
The ones I have came by way of a chap I know in the trade,and he found these that are cut to spread .80,but the cut and proportions are still great,so they have loads of fire. But up to a 1ct just did'nt work on me.Shame,but my hubby was chuffed!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have pics in another thread of mine; each ear has a 1 carat stud and a just over half carat stud.


 

Which thread, Swanky? I'd love to see pics of everyone's earrings...


----------



## Swanky

search is down  I started a thread about it w/ pics when we upgraded my studs.  It was probably around this time a year ago.

If I still have pics on this PC I'll add them here.


----------



## Swanky

OK, for reference, my lower studs are a full carat and the upper ones are just over 1/2.
Color is F on both pair, the pic of them side by side are taken in a golden colored room.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Last year for my birthday I upgraded to 3 carats total weight (1.5 each ear).  I'm sure once I get used to this size I'll want something bigger.:shame:


----------



## Swanky

I'm experiencing some shrinkage issues myself right nowush:
I need to get over it though because I want to start making DH think he's coming up w/ the idea to buy me some diamond hoops all by himself


----------



## xnoorax

mine are 7 ctw and they are big for everyday......... I want to get a Pair in 4 ctw for everyday cuz my sis has them and they are just perfect


----------



## lisian_toh

Xnoorax could you please post some photos in the ear ...  I'm jealous.

Ciao, Lisian


----------



## chanel-girl

xnoorax said:


> mine are 7 ctw and they are big for everyday......... I want to get a Pair in 4 ctw for everyday cuz my sis has them and they are just perfect


 
Wow! sounds amazing... just curious what your frame is like? your height?


----------



## burberryprncess

Mine are .75 each but would love to upgrade to 1.25 each.


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OK, for reference, my lower studs are a full carat and the upper ones are just over 1/2.
> Color is F on both pair, the pic of them side by side are taken in a golden colored room.


 

Beautiful!


----------



## chaz

OOOO!!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## xnoorax

Chanel-girl......... I'm 160 cm and about 50 kg
lisian_toh........... I'll try to post some pics as soon as I find out how to do it:shame::shame:...................... It all depends on the size of your earlobe cuz my sis tried my studs on and it looked huge on he (she has tiny earlobes)


----------



## jewelelegance

hm.... so you are going to get a diamond wow..


----------



## FatsoFabulous

I enjoy my 1 carat princess cut studs daily.  (I wish they were bigger.) I think going bigger is fine but make sure to get really good diamonds because I find big only looks good if they are vvs1 and in D, E, or F. 

IMO...it's really sad to see a woman brag about the carat size when quality looks nasty


----------



## xnoorax

ohh and the quality of mine is vvs1 in G color


----------



## Swanky

^^I tried on H color 5 cTTW in VS2 and they were magnificent.  You really cannot tell on an ear.  but you can tell if the cut is bad for sure.


----------



## burberryprncess

FatsoFabulous said:


> I enjoy my 1 carat princess cut studs daily. (I wish they were bigger.) I think going bigger is fine but make sure to get really good diamonds because I find big only looks good if they are vvs1 and in D, E, or F.
> 
> IMO...it's really sad to see a woman brag about the carat size when quality looks nasty


 

I disagree with this.  My engagement ring is VVS1 E 1.12 cts and my pendant is VVS2 F 1.07 cts.  My friend has a VS1 D 1.3.  All three are excellent cuts.  Can I tell the difference?   Heck No!   Hey, I would even go to VS2 G 2 cts. and still can't see flaws and eye clean like VVS clarity level.  From my personal experience, the only way to tell is through the loup and no one carries it when showing off diamonds.


----------



## keodi

burberryprncess said:


> Mine are .75 each but would love to upgrade to 1.25 each.


same here mine are .75 I would love to upgrade to 1.00 cttw


----------



## PorscheGirl

I wear these every day - 4 carats TW. Emerald cut. F-IF.  Very Comfortable in them.


----------



## pursedeb

I've been wearing 2ctw (1 ct each ear) with a halo jacket everyday and its a perfect size.


----------



## Kates

just stumbled into this thread...mine are almost 6 ctw, and i wear mine everywhere--even to the gym. i am 6'2" and 145 lbs so i am sure that they dont look as big on me with my height, but as long as they are comfortable on you, i dont think theres a limit!  

btw, my mom just got 9 ctw and while they are huge, they are set beautifully and comfortably so that she has really enjoyed wearing them everyday. i am sure some people think that is too big, but at the risk of sounding trite...as long as YOU love them and feel good in them that is all that matters. 

gorgeous pics on everyone! i would post my own, but i cannot figure out how


----------



## jewelelegance

Kates said:


> just stumbled into this thread...mine are almost 6 ctw, and i wear mine everywhere--even to the gym. i am 6'2" and 145 lbs so i am sure that they dont look as big on me with my height, but as long as they are comfortable on you, i dont think theres a limit!
> 
> btw, my mom just got 9 ctw and while they are huge, they are set beautifully and comfortably so that she has really enjoyed wearing them everyday. i am sure some people think that is too big, but at the risk of sounding trite...as long as YOU love them and feel good in them that is all that matters.
> 
> gorgeous pics on everyone! i would post my own, but i cannot figure out how




Ya I completely agree with you.Well said friend its the matter of your comfort first rather than what people think.Go ahead .:okay:


----------



## lisian_toh

Kates, Xnoorax and Porschegirl ... don't be shy ...  please post pictures of your wonderful studs the ear ...  I want to turn very green!!!

Ciao, Lisian x


----------



## Kates

This is a horrible pic--taken with my iphone (didnt want to show my face only b/c of the bags under my eyes...I am in law school finals with severe sleep deprivation  i have not had my studs very long--They are extra special to me b/c they were my grandmother's. She pasted away in December--she had amazing taste in jewelery and an unbelievable collection. Hope this pic works!


----------



## chanel-girl

Kates said:


> This is a horrible pic--taken with my iphone (didnt want to show my face only b/c of the bags under my eyes...I am in law school finals with severe sleep deprivation  i have not had my studs very long--They are extra special to me b/c they were my grandmother's. She pasted away in December--she had amazing taste in jewelery and an unbelievable collection. Hope this pic works!


 
Wow, Gorgeous! I would love to have around 5 ctw but realistically that probably wouldn 't work so well on me with my height (4 11"), I soo envy your tall staure! I hear you about finals...btw, cute puppy in your avatar! he is a maltese? he looks a lot like mine!


----------



## jewelelegance

Hey,
Kates why you getting so shy dear....
We are all waiting for you to paste your pics...


----------



## Kates

chanel-girl said:


> Wow, Gorgeous! I would love to have around 5 ctw but realistically that probably wouldn 't work so well on me with my height (4 11"), I soo envy your tall staure! I hear you about finals...btw, cute puppy in your avatar! he is a maltese? he looks a lot like mine!



thanks! yeah, finals are no fun...i would love to be cute and little like you though, so the grass is always greener...  

yes, that is my maltese! he is the LOVE of my life (besides the DH of course...) his name is bruiser! that is so fun that you have one too! whats his/her name?


----------



## guccimamma

they look beautiful!

i have an earlobe issue...i don't think mine could hold diamonds that big. i need to get my earlobe stitched up from wearing cheap costume jewelery in my teens. 20 years later they never healed properly.


----------



## chanel-girl

Kates said:


> thanks! yeah, finals are no fun...i would love to be cute and little like you though, so the grass is always greener...
> 
> yes, that is my maltese! he is the LOVE of my life (besides the DH of course...) his name is bruiser! that is so fun that you have one too! whats his/her name?


 
My maltese is also the love of my life  his name is Morgan, hes my little baby...


----------



## jewelelegance

guccimamma said:


> they look beautiful!
> 
> i have an earlobe issue...i don't think mine could hold diamonds that big. i need to get my earlobe stitched up from wearing cheap costume jewelery in my teens. 20 years later they never healed properly.




Oh...you should go as early as possible for healing them so that you can also enjoy wearing those biggies...


----------



## tokyogirl

*kates* -- beautiful!  

Good luck on your law school finals!!!  I remember those finals being hellacious!!


----------



## dancingirl

I have this 2 X 2.5 cts each that was an earring set but then converted into a ring and a pendant. They looked quite work appropiate that way.
Now my studs are only 1.25 cts each and that looks ok too comvering about 80% of my lobes. 
I am happy with anything that does not cover my lobes completely as my lobes are quite small.


----------



## missisa07

I wear these every day.  There are 37 diamonds total (9 in the center in invisible settings to give the appearance of a solitaire).  Because it's not an actual solitaire in the middle, it gives the illusion of a larger ct weight.  I have the matching ring, which is the same size as one earring, and it is huge and stunning!  They're 1/2" tall and 1/2" wide.


----------



## shells

personally, i wanted to have 2ctw studs....maybe it's the area where i'm from, but if i see really large diamond studs (esp if they're bigger than the rock on their finger), i tend to think they are fake...i have seen some GOEGEOUS studs on a co-worker that i immediately just knew were real, and they were prob close to 2ctw, but i never get to see really large studs.  go for whatever u want, esp if it makes u happy.  if i could afford it, i would totally rock it!


----------



## Cecilia2

This thread is great, and I love seeing the pictures.  I'm unusual, in that, I am 5'10", but have a small head and small ears and features. I've often shopped for eyeglasses in the children's section, as many of the adult frames are too wide for me.  I have a pair of .84 TCW studs, AGSL ideal cut, E, VS1 and VS2.  I was obsessive about the cut and they are gorgeous, and perfect for my ear size.  Some people can see the difference in color, and I am one of them...the extra  $$$  was worth it to me.

When I think of splurging on diamond earrings, I think of getting some huggie hoops....close fitting hoops, and very blingy, custom from Signed Pieces, each diamond about .09 or .10.   My eternity ring from them gets more attention than I ever expected, and I can't wait to have hoops with the same look.

I think it really depends on the size of your ears.  Good Luck!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Here are the ones I wear every day


----------



## chanel-girl

PorscheGirl said:


> Here are the ones I wear every day


 
Those are amazing!


----------



## My Serendipity

I wear a little over 2ctw prong setting (all diamond) on each ear so total of 4.11ctw.  They look normal to me. I am saving up for a bigger set maybe up to 4.5ct on each ear.  I have tried the 5ctw on each ear and it doesnt flatter me as much as it did on my friend who is a lot smaller than me. I guess one's ear shape/size plays a factor. For those who want to upgrade to a bigger size without spending so much, try having your set redone in a halo setting.  This actually makes the diamond look bigger than they really are.  I had a pair of .95ctw done and now they look like 1.5ctw each!


----------



## Gingerstar

I wouldn't hesitate about the size.  Sounds great to me.


----------



## stevenash

No size too large.  If they're not physically uncomfortable to wear, you should be fine.


----------



## VuittonsLover

This being said.. I finally did it yesterday.

I bought.. (well.. rather..laid-away)  a 2.30 Carat pair of Diamond Studs.

G Color...pretty much flawless 1.15 points each diamond stud.. set in white gold... with screw-backs of course.

I can't wait to get them.. but needless to say.. I am a year away from having them sit in my ears.

I think this is the most classic piece of jewelry anyone can own.

.... I will wear them practically everyday.... and I know if by chance I ever needed to the money.. I could always sell them.

I just can't wait to get them now.. I am going to have lots of dreaming goin on in the next year.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I so agree with you!! Congrats!
You will love them.


----------



## yslalice

Congratulations! I love my diamond studs. Classic always. What's the cut? Mine are emerald cut.


----------



## carvedwords

I agree with you 100%!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

What size are yours...??

I shoulda included that in my original posts....

I figured go for the gusto from the beginning.


----------



## bagshopr

Diamond studs are *the *most classic piece of jewelry!  You can wear them every day for every occasion and always be appropriate.  
I have a pair that are CZ, not real diamonds.  One day I hope to buy the real thing like you.


----------



## rubyjuls

I agree Diamond studs are a jewelry staple.  I have a pair in white gold and then a larger pair (not big as in huge but a perfect size for me) in yellow gold and I wear one of them almost every day.  Congrats one them, I'm sure you'll get tons of wear out of them once you get them home. 

Are you still saving for your Cartier love bracelet?


----------



## Buttery

Congratulations! They sound beautiful.


----------



## KatsBags

I most definitely agree!

What I love most is that diamond studs look fabulous with everything.

When my 9 year old had her ears pierced in May, she followed my lead and chose diamond studs instead of her birthstone becuse, in her words, "Mommy. diamonds match everything".


----------



## chanel-girl

Agree~ Diamond studs are true classics!


----------



## VuittonsLover

rubyjuls said:


> I agree Diamond studs are a jewelry staple.  I have a pair in white gold and then a larger pair (not big as in huge but a perfect size for me) in yellow gold and I wear one of them almost every day.  Congrats one them, I'm sure you'll get tons of wear out of them once you get them home.
> 
> Are you still saving for your Cartier love bracelet?



haha.  Ofcourse I am.  But these cost more then the love bracelet.

... I am lucky that I have my own jeweler... that lets me lay things away and pay whenever I want.. whatever I want without tax.  Its how I have aquired most of my pieces.  So if I feel like putting down 100 bucks.. and not another 100 bucks for months.. he understands.  I bought a bracelet a year and a half ago... and it took me 18 months to pay it off.  But in the end I have a gorgeous piece.

This is just something secondary to my Cartier Love Bracelet...lol


----------



## VPS

Diamond studs are a classic! I've inherited a couple of pairs and will never get rid of them. Congrats!


----------



## aquablueness

oh wow, you did layaway, you will definately be so excited to get them after a year. i know you won't regret it because i agree that diamond studs are a must/staple in every wardrobe. i can't wait till a year later and have you post them up, that will be very exciting  thanks for sharing your decision with us. i'm sure many of us agree with the choices in grades that you have made. 
they also sound so big, 1.15 cts each, wow! can't wait to see them on you in the future.


----------



## to_the_nines

congrats!!!  sounds like you've got a great jeweler, i need to find one like your.  the only piece of jewelery that i wear 24/7 are my diamond stud.  they're screw backs, so i don't worry about loosing them.  hopefully i'll be upgrading mine soon... i don't think any jewelery collection is complete w/o a pair.


----------



## to_the_nines

VuittonsLover said:


> haha.  Ofcourse I am.  But these cost more then the love bracelet.
> 
> ... I am lucky that I have my own jeweler... that lets me lay things away and pay whenever I want.. whatever I want without tax.  Its how I have aquired most of my pieces.  So if I feel like putting down 100 bucks.. and not another 100 bucks for months.. he understands.  I bought a bracelet a year and a half ago... and it took me 18 months to pay it off.  But in the end I have a gorgeous piece.
> 
> This is just something secondary to my Cartier Love Bracelet...lol


wouldn't it be great if Cartier did layaway, i too am saving up for something in the love collection, but i keep getting side tracked by other pieces of jewelery...


----------



## VuittonsLover

Cartier Doesn't have layaway.. but they will do 3 payments interest free.

If you bought the bracelet.. you could pay 3900.00 (includes tax) divided by 3.  1300.00 average for 3 months in a row.  I almost bought it on my birthday this year... and then said.. am I crazy.. that 25% of my 2008 car.. and walked away...LOL

I wish I woulda just done it.. I love impulse buys.

and anyone can find a nice jeweler.  Buy from them once.. go back again.. and next thing you know.. you have a friend for life.  These people treat me like family now.

The diamonds I got had a $15,600.00 price tag on them... (yes inflated in the case.. as we know.)  I am paying less then 5.


----------



## lisian_toh

totally agree this is a classic look (better if you can get real diamonds but if necessary good Czs wil do).  I also like the look of 2 pairs of diamond studs in the lobe of each ear as well.  You seen this more often now.

Ciao, Lisian


----------



## elizat

Oh, congrats! I agree, they are a staple earring. 

I have natural studs, but I actually wear branded CZ studs daily. I have a tendency to lose earrings.


----------



## rubyjuls

VuittonsLover said:


> haha.  Ofcourse I am.  But these cost more then the love bracelet.
> 
> ... I am lucky that I have my own jeweler... that lets me lay things away and pay whenever I want.. whatever I want without tax.  Its how I have aquired most of my pieces.  So if I feel like putting down 100 bucks.. and not another 100 bucks for months.. he understands.  I bought a bracelet a year and a half ago... and it took me 18 months to pay it off.  But in the end I have a gorgeous piece.
> 
> This is just something secondary to my Cartier Love Bracelet...lol



I have a jeweler like that too.   It's both awesome and a bit dangerous when they let you do that though.  I have amassed a small army of gorgeous jewelry I have been slowly paying off for years.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

Congrats... Diamond studs are definitely a staple, no matter what the cut.  I have them in round and princess cuts!!


----------



## candypants1100

oh congrats!! i can't wait to see them when you get them!! 
you will have to wear them to a game if bf and i are up. you and i HAVE to meet up!!


----------



## to_the_nines

VuittonsLover said:


> Cartier Doesn't have layaway.. but they will do 3 payments interest free.
> 
> If you bought the bracelet.. you could pay 3900.00 (includes tax) divided by 3.  1300.00 average for 3 months in a row.  I almost bought it on my birthday this year... and then said.. am I crazy.. that 25% of my 2008 car.. and walked away...LOL
> 
> I wish I woulda just done it.. I love impulse buys.
> 
> and anyone can find a nice jeweler.  Buy from them once.. go back again.. and next thing you know.. you have a friend for life.  These people treat me like family now.
> 
> The diamonds I got had a $15,600.00 price tag on them... (yes inflated in the case.. as we know.)  _*I am paying less then 5.*_


That must be the deal of the century!!!  Two diamonds, each being more than 1ct for $5K, wow!  Now i'm really jealous.

I didn't know Cartier would let me do three payments, interest free for 3 months.  oh oh... the hubby better watch out!


----------



## Mediana

You got a really good deal  I agree every women should have a pair. I'm about to by a pair, just can't figure out which size.


----------



## VuittonsLover

rubyjuls said:


> I have a jeweler like that too. It's both awesome and a bit dangerous when they let you do that though. I have amassed a small army of gorgeous jewelry I have been slowly paying off for years.


 
Right.. as soon as I am done with the item I have had laid away.. I can't help but just pick something else to buy.  I have been good though.. picked my last item up in March.. so I have gone months without having something laid away.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Mediana said:


> You got a really good deal  I agree every women should have a pair. I'm about to by a pair, just can't figure out which size.


 
Go for the Gusto.   Get the carat each ear.  Everyone I know that went smaller.. ended up trading up.  And.. I think you lose money there.. even if you don't think you do.


----------



## VuittonsLover

to_the_nines said:


> That must be the deal of the century!!! Two diamonds, each being more than 1ct for $5K, wow! Now i'm really jealous.
> 
> I didn't know Cartier would let me do three payments, interest free for 3 months. oh oh... the hubby better watch out!


 
Yep.. I was just there..and they were all ready to run my credit.... to set me up with that plan.  

Hmmmm.. I may still do it.. lol


----------



## VuittonsLover

candypants1100 said:


> oh congrats!! i can't wait to see them when you get them!!
> you will have to wear them to a game if bf and i are up. you and i HAVE to meet up!!


 Yes we do!

We should do dinner in the city before the end of the summer.


----------



## the_lvlady

Yes they definitely are! Congratulations on your new purchase. Do post pics of you can so we can all  over your new earrings!


----------



## karo

Congratulations! I got mine as a Valentine's Day gift from my DH this year and wear them constantly.
Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Congrats! I'm hoping to upgrade mine someday, LOL.


----------



## yslalice

VuittonsLover said:


> *Cartier Doesn't have layaway.. but they will do 3 payments interest free.*


 
so good (or so bad) to know!!!


----------



## UK2ME

I can't be trusted not to lose nice earrings ush:  I have a couple of pairs of CZs that I wear instead.

One day...


----------



## just_jill325

i'm with you all the way with that!!! back in March I purchased diamond studs, not as big as yours mine were only .44 ctw, VVS, I and brillian round cut and I absolutely wear them with everything!!! can't wait till you get yours! I put mine on layaway too but I saved up for it really quick cuz I just couldn't wait any longer! lol


----------



## VuittonsLover

Can someone list sizes they have on there Diamond Studs...?

I have .50 tw or so round and princess.

I have a pair of champagne diamonds that are about .60 tw round.

and ofcourse the one carat cz studs. haha


----------



## Sternchen

Wooo, congratulations!


----------



## rubyjuls

VuittonsLover said:


> Can someone list sizes they have on there Diamond Studs...?
> 
> I have .50 tw or so round and princess.
> 
> I have a pair of champagne diamonds that are about .60 tw round.
> 
> and ofcourse the one carat cz studs. haha



My white gold pair are .50 ctw.  I'm not sure of the exact size of my yellow gold pair.  I inherited both pairs and the yellow gold are quite old and have the older cutting they don't do anymore, so it's hard to figure out the exact size by looking at them.  They're probably a little over 1 ctw.


----------



## Phia

I agree that they are most certainly a wardrobe staple. Congrats on your decision to buy a pair and a sizable ones too.


----------



## chanel-girl

VuittonsLover said:


> Can someone list sizes they have on there Diamond Studs...?
> 
> I have .50 tw or so round and princess.
> 
> I have a pair of champagne diamonds that are about .60 tw round.
> 
> and ofcourse the one carat cz studs. haha


 
I have 1.76 ctw and will be trading in for around 2.50 ctw. Maybe start a new thread?


----------



## VuittonsLover

chanel-girl said:


> I have 1.76 ctw and will be trading in for around 2.50 ctw. Maybe start a new thread?



wow.. thats great.    When do you plan on trading up..?


----------



## PorscheGirl

VuittonsLover said:


> Can someone list sizes they have on there Diamond Studs...?
> 
> I have .50 tw or so round and princess.
> 
> I have a pair of champagne diamonds that are about .60 tw round.
> 
> and ofcourse the one carat cz studs. haha



Mine are 4.18 tw, F-IF, emerald cut.


----------



## VuittonsLover

PorscheGirl said:


> Mine are 4.18 tw, F-IF, emerald cut.



ooooh..... thats the earrings in your avatar.  Gorgeous.

I want modeling pictures.


----------



## chanel-girl

VuittonsLover said:


> wow.. thats great.  When do you plan on trading up..?


 
I should be getting them sometime this week! I am waiting for the call from my jeweler...


----------



## VuittonsLover

chanel-girl said:


> I should be getting them sometime this week! I am waiting for the call from my jeweler...


 
Yay!     Definitely start a new thread.


----------



## atlbaggirl

I rarely remove mine - they are definitely a staple on my wardrobe.  I have had mine for approx 8 years - 3.00 tw.


----------



## VuittonsLover

atlbaggirl said:


> I rarely remove mine - they are definitely a staple on my wardrobe. I have had mine for approx 8 years - 3.00 tw.


 
It's funny.. I really want them now.  But I don't want my jeweler to know I can afford them...lmao.

otherwise.. he won't give me the good deal he does.. he thinks I am poor.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i definitely think they are a staple in everyone's wardrobe.  i have a few diff pairs in diff sz carats.  no matter what outfit i have on (whether dressy or casual), my studs cannot go wrong!


----------



## flaweddesignn

So classic! Simple and elegant, definitely a staple in our wardrobes


----------



## dee

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!  I've had a pair for over ten years and wear them regularly!  When out of town, I take a pair of ZCs.


----------



## missmustard

Congratulations!! I'm still waiting for the day I can buy a pair


----------



## cutiepie21

VuittonsLover said:


> Can someone list sizes they have on there Diamond Studs...?
> 
> I have .50 tw or so round and princess.
> 
> I have a pair of champagne diamonds that are about .60 tw round.
> 
> and ofcourse the one carat cz studs. haha



I have 1.25 ctw round studs that I wear daily.


----------



## socalgem

Congrats, and I totally agree with you.


----------



## VuittonsLover

wow.. everyone wears them practically everyday.  I should have made this thread a long time ago.  I can't wait to get these.


----------



## socalgem

They go with everything. 



VuittonsLover said:


> wow.. everyone wears them practically everyday.  I should have made this thread a long time ago.  I can't wait to get these.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Congrats! Those studs sound like they will be stunners! My dad asked me whether I wanted diamond earrings. Guess what I said?? "No" ush:

Will you be posting pics after you receive them?


----------



## sds661

I love my diamond studs--wear them every day with everything--my dh just upgraded me this past christmas--I now have 2.8 ctw--love them they sparkle and sparkle!!​


----------



## PorscheGirl

As requested, modeling pic (a little fuzzy)!


----------



## Bagluvluv

VuittonsLover said:


> haha. Ofcourse I am. But these cost more then the love bracelet.
> 
> ... I am lucky that I have my own jeweler... that lets me lay things away and pay whenever I want.. whatever I want without tax. Its how I have aquired most of my pieces. So if I feel like putting down 100 bucks.. and not another 100 bucks for months.. he understands. I bought a bracelet a year and a half ago... and it took me 18 months to pay it off. But in the end I have a gorgeous piece.
> 
> This is just something secondary to my Cartier Love Bracelet...lol


 
Great choice and congrats!!!!

I also have a few such jewler that lets me do that and it is both a blessing and a curse...lol!!

I have one on layaway myself, execpt she lets me keep the piece before I pay it off.....but its because I've known her for 6 yrs now...lol!!


----------



## kashmira

Those of you with diamond studs for everyday use- what cut/colour/clarity have you chosen and what size?


----------



## flipchickmc

I agree - definitely a wardrobe staple.

I have 1.0ctw brilliant round diamond studs that I wear everyday but on my 2nd holes. They were a wedding gift from my DH. I never take them off unless to have them cleaned. They are the perfect size for where I wear them. My daughter started off with tiny little studs but we recently upgraded her to 0.25ctw. Attached is a really old picture of me and my daughter and you can see my studs in my 2nd hole. I like that I can still wear them and a different pair of earrings everyday. The 2nd pic is a more recent one of my daughter and her studs - she's 2.5yo, we'll keep upgrading as she gets older.


----------



## shells

i have 0.75ctw studs that i wear just about everyday as well.  at the time, i had just won the most $$ I had ever won in A/C, so they were courtesy of mr. donald *****   i had no money at the time, so that was all i could afford, i wish i knew then what i know now, i spent way too much money on sparkly but poor quality stones.  i plan on upgrading them and saving these for a future daughter, i really want 2ctw stones.  if only i could stop spending $$ on purses.....


----------



## socalgem

The ones I wear everyday are round cut, 2 carat, I colour, and SI1 clarity.



kashmira said:


> Those of you with diamond studs for everyday use- what cut/colour/clarity have you chosen and what size?


----------



## jaded

I agree, diamond studs are a classic. You can't go wrong with them 

I'd like to invest in a pair in the near future.


----------



## Coach Superfan

PorscheGirl said:


> As requested, modeling pic (a little fuzzy)!


 
Thanks for the modelling pic! I bet these bring out the sparkle in your eyes when you're wearing them! Congrats on your acquisition


----------



## may3545

I have to agree on that! Diamond stud earrings are super classic and complement any outfit.


----------



## adey

I'm a guy who' s considering buying a pair of diamond studs,
though smaller , i think would suit me better.
Just got to get my ears pierced first, lol!
thoughts ,advice,tips appreciated!
thanks


----------



## Swanky

you may want to start a new thread. . . .


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

I had 1 carat but recently upgraded to 1.60 and I love them for everyday.  I also have a pair of 1.20 carat princess cut but they just don't sparkle as much as the round ones do.  The square ones look just as big as the round but they're actually about 20 points smaller...


----------



## adey

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you may want to start a new thread. . . .


 
  ok, thanks


----------



## VuittonsLover

10% of the way there.  Woohoo.  haha


----------



## elle tee

I have 1cttw princess and wear them at least 3x/week


----------



## mjlover1977

wow you gals really have massive studs! i love mine too - they are only 1/4 carat each, brilliant rounds, white gold ... i love them. They are so sparkly and lovely.


----------



## windycityaj

I have princess cut pair 1 ct tw, and also a round pair same weight. Now I'm ready for an upgrade.  Our anniversary is in July so hmmmmmmm....................


Anne


----------



## black jade

elle tee said:


> I have 1cttw princess and wear them at least 3x/week


 
I have 1.8 ctw round ideal cut; I wear them every day (but take them out at night and clean them 1X a week)


----------



## sheanabelle

VuittonsLover said:


> 10% of the way there.  Woohoo.  haha




You're getting there!!!!


----------



## bhurry

omg, I can't wait till you get your studs.  I have a pair right now that I wear EVERYDAY and the size is 1.50 tw.  I'm wanting to upgrade to 2.50 to 3 carat tw.  but, just like you I have to save up for it.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I am about 12% there now...lol


----------



## mjlover1977

12% - whoo-hoo! you're doing well lady!


----------



## Roe in LV

VuittonsLover said:


> This being said.. I finally did it yesterday.
> 
> I
> I think this is the most classic piece of jewelry anyone can own.
> 
> .... I will wear them practically everyday....
> 
> 
> Yes, Darlin' you WILL wear them every day and even on your *blah* days they will give your spirit a lift! Good for you!!
> 
> Like so many of you I too wanted diamond studs all of my life and finally got a pair - but these have a cool twist to them. The studs themselves are 2.5 tcw but they are shaped and just adorable! They originally came as the final dangle part of a drop set that was anchored by 2 ctw ovals followed by 3 marquis (kind of like a marquis "chain") and finished off with the hearts. They were outrageously gorgeous like this but so dressy that I wouldn't be able to wear them as everyday pieces. So.....I had my jeweler remove the hearts and convert them to studs.Then I had him attach a tiny loop at the free end of the marquis chain, remove the backs off the ovals thereby creating a new dangle with the ovals on the ends. Now when I want to dress up I just slip the new oval/maquis "jackets" onto the hearts and I'm good to go! My hubby and even the jeweler thought I was nuts but I'm pretty good with jewelry and they came out simply amazing. I wear the hearts literally every day and the jackets just once in a while. Double duty is cost effective, lol!
> 
> I have a tendency to alter my good inverstment pieces so even if there are only limited numbers of them in the world mine will always be unique. I'll admit sometimes I sweat out the final outcome (it's scary to play around with valuable gems!!) but so far the  end results have far exceeded my expectations :okay:and the jewelers who see my creations just fall all over themselves!


----------



## Babestaaa

i love my diamond studs, i have a pair which my s/o bought for me for our 1yr anniversary (1/3 ctw certified colorless) then (1/2 ctw cert c/l) for xmas the following yr, then the day before my bday i was getting into my car and hurt my ear on my window and broke the diamond setting off my screwback into a pile of leaves on cleaning day -tears later.. for our 3 yr in oct this yr he bought my a 5/7 (i believe) cert c/l. i think they're great sizes for my ears and how my piercings are. 3 holes on 1 lt ear and 2 on my rt. wonder what i'll get in a few yrs lol


----------



## Jenna51580

VuittonsLover said:


> I am about 12% there now...lol


 almost there. Can you kindly PM the name of jeweler because that is a really good deal on diamond studs. I am looking for a pair and in the 5 k price range I have only been able to find 1.50-1.75 tcw.


----------



## Golden Touch

Roe in LV said:


> Yes, Darlin' you WILL wear them every day and even on your *blah* days they will give your spirit a lift! Good for you!!
> 
> Like so many of you I too wanted diamond studs all of my life and finally got a pair - but these have a cool twist to them. The studs themselves are 2.5 tcw but they are shaped and just adorable! They originally came as the final dangle part of a drop set that was anchored by 2 ctw ovals followed by 3 marquis (kind of like a marquis "chain") and finished off with the hearts. They were outrageously gorgeous like this but so dressy that I wouldn't be able to wear them as everyday pieces. So.....I had my jeweler remove the hearts and convert them to studs.Then I had him attach a tiny loop at the free end of the marquis chain, remove the backs off the ovals thereby creating a new dangle with the ovals on the ends. Now when I want to dress up I just slip the new oval/maquis "jackets" onto the hearts and I'm good to go! My hubby and even the jeweler thought I was nuts but I'm pretty good with jewelry and they came out simply amazing. I wear the hearts literally every day and the jackets just once in a while. Double duty is cost effective, lol!
> 
> I have a tendency to alter my good inverstment pieces so even if there are only limited numbers of them in the world mine will always be unique. I'll admit sometimes I sweat out the final outcome (it's scary to play around with valuable gems!!) but so far the end results have far exceeded my expectations :okay:and the jewelers who see my creations just fall all over themselves!


 
pls show us a pic!


----------



## Roe in LV

Golden Touch said:


> pls show us a pic!


 
HI! I am the most lame  computer person you will ever meet! I just barely got the hang of my little digital camera - so sad. I'll ask my son to take some pics and upload. He's a busy teen so it may be a few days! I appreciate your interest!

BTW, being on this forum is the first time I have ever been able to use smilies! This place makes it so easy that EVEN I can do it. I tried to use smilies once before and messed it up so badly that my brother had to come and re-do my whole computer - I really cooked itush:.


----------



## mangowife

Option 1:

0.83 cttw
cut: very good
color: F, E
clarity: SI2 for both
price: $1089


Option 2:

0.82 cttw
cut: ideal
color: J for both
clarity: SI1 for both
price: $993


Both are round diamonds.  I'm leaning towards Option 2 since the ideal cut will make the J color face up more what.  Not sure if it's worth an extra $100 for a lower quality cut and quality, but higher color.

What do you guys think?  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I think that the lower colour is a bit more fiery - which is definitely what you want in earrings.  Also, with a greater clarity, the darker colour isn't as obvious.


----------



## Crystalina

I would go with option 2!  Also, I love J colored diamonds, but you are right---the better cut will have them face up a little more white than the average J.


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ ditto!

when in doubt, i usually go for the better cut, i got my mom I colored diamonds in an ideal cut & they look pretty darn white to me. nice fire, too.


----------



## mangowife

Thank you ladies!

*Junkenpro* - I saw your pics of your mom's diamond studs from Blue Nile, they are beautiful!  I also am ordering from Blue Nile - option 2 is on it's way to me (in a martini platinum setting)!


----------



## PoshPepper

Option 2. The better cut diamond is usually the better choice.


----------



## ame

Opt2


----------



## rainrowan

Option 2.
I feel better cut lends itself to better sparkle. 
Even if you have a E-F-G color, it won't sparkle as well without the better cut.


----------



## daluu

i agree with option 2.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Definately option #2.


----------



## frick&frack

option 2...better cut & better clarity & better price


----------



## Compass Rose

In this case, I'd go with your second option.  It's only a $100 difference for something that you probably would never even notice with respect to the color or cut.


----------



## TylerDurden

Option 2 was definitely a good choice. I love Blue Nile but have you checked out Brilliant Earth at all? Their a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## mangowife

Thanks everyone, for the confirmation!  Pair #2 are due to arrive tomorrow!

I'm SO excited because I did some reading on Pricescope (I used to be an active member just before getting engaged), and the feedback on BlueNile was lukewarm.  However, I got a hold of some of the specs of my stones, plugged them into the HCA tool, and the stones scored 1.4 and 1.9 - both excellent scores!  So I'm much more confident in my BN purchase... can't wait to see them in person tomorrow!

*TylerDurden *- thanks for your recommendation of Brilliant Earth!  I've heard of it before, but didn't remember it when I was doing my search.  I took a look - I appreciate what they represent.  I'll definitely keep them in mind for my next purchase!


----------



## flashy.stems

exciting.. post pics!!


----------



## ETenebris

Option 2!


----------



## kashmira

Great! Please post some pics of them once you have received them!


----------



## dell

I would have to see them in person.   I care more about sparkle and fire for earrings.  No one is going to see the inclusions when they are on your ears, or atleast no one should be close enough to see them


----------



## mangowife

Thanks everyone for your comments!  They arrived today and I'm super happy with them!  They are SO sparkly and fiery... couldn't stop looking in the mirror!  I do notice the ever-so-slight diff color when held up against my e-ring (I wouldn't say they're yellower, thought, just... different), but they appear white on my ears.  No inclusions to my untrained eye (though I just ordered a loupe so I can look at these babies).  I was afraid they'd be small-ish for my taste, but they are a comfortable size.  These are so beautiful, and yet they're perfect for everyday wear!  Here are some pics!

First off... a comparison between the new pair (pair #2 from orig post) and a pair that DH gifted me recently, and was kind enough to allow me to upgrade immediately.  

*New pair on top* - 0.82 cttw, J, SI1, ideal cut.  Platinum martini setting.  BlueNile's build-your-own-diamond-earrings.

*Bottom pair* - approx 0.5 cttw, H, VS2, good cut.  Platinum 4-prong basket setting.  Pre-built pair... therefore, specs are approximate.









New pair compared to some diamond heart studs I've been wearing for the past few years.  What a difference in cut, fire and brilliance!  Not sure of hte cttw of the hearts, but thought this would be an interesting comparison.








New pair compared to my approx 1 ct G, VS2, AGS0 solitaire.












And finally, a modeling shot...


----------



## mangowife

What do you guys think... I know it's difficult to say Pair 1 vs Pair 2 since I only have Pair 2 in real life... but hope you enjoy the pics anyway.  Thanks for all your input!


----------



## kashmira

Congrats- from what I can see on my screen they look stunning!


----------



## lovesdiamonds

Gorgeous! Well Wear!


----------



## ame

Look like a set of keepers to me!!!


----------



## purses and gold

Beautiful! Don't you just love new jewelry!


----------



## akemibabe

ooohhh they are sooooo pretty!!! congrats!!!  (now i want a pair myself)


----------



## Japster

GORGEOUS!! Congrats on your newstuds Mango!


----------



## Junkenpo

They look fab!!!  I especially like the cut/color comparison to the heart studs & your solitaire.   I bet the hearts look great on their own, but when placed by superior diamonds, it really shows why we pay attention to such things!   

Please repost the pics in the reference section!


----------



## lolas

love them


----------



## bagladyseattle

Congrats!  It looks great on you.


----------



## mrs moulds

option 2


----------



## lisachen08

i was just wondering what carat weight are everyones diamond studs?? and if you have multiple pairs of diamond studs and have upgraded over time.. what carat weight do you find yourself wearing the most often now??


----------



## Bagaday

Ever since I've been wearing diamond studs - which has been quite a few years now - I've considered myself the 'queen of trade-up'.......finally have the pair that will be in my ears forever.......4.15 twt H/SI1.  Love them, wear them everyday.


----------



## lisachen08

WOW 4.15! that's amazing!! can we see a ear shot?? pretty please??!


----------



## Bagaday

lisachen08 said:


> WOW 4.15! that's amazing!! can we see a ear shot?? pretty please??!


 
If I ever figure out 'how' exactly to do that, I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## lovesdiamonds

I started at .25 each, got a slight upgrade last year to .50 each..

specs are 
E colour
round brilliant
VS2

I wear them everyday


----------



## maria28

mine are .52 each (tdw just over 1.0ct),
specs: round brilliant cut, G colour, VVS1

i used to wear .25 each (tdw 0.5ct) that my mom gave me as part of my 17th b'day gift.  they used to be hers when she was younger.  so, now i've kept the smaller one to give to my daughter when she's older.


----------



## ahertz

I wear 1.35 ctw every day.


----------



## Swanky

I wear a pair of 2cttw and 1 cttw in each ear, everyday.


----------



## coleigh

My studs are 1.33ctw set in white gold.  I also have a .40ctw set in yellow gold that I use for working out and other sports.


----------



## dell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wear a pair of 2cttw and 1 cttw in each ear, everyday.


 
Ditto   I love them, never wear anything else.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I wear 2.50cttw set in platinum everyday.  They sit in a crown that has diamonds going around the bezel but not sure of the bezel cttw.  I never take them off.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I wear 1ctw pair and .40ctw pair, but not everyday. I have a few pair of hoops I wear more often.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mine are 4.02 ctw, set in platinum,  champagne glass shape mounting.  They are color G and VS1.  I love them, and wear them nearly every day.  One of them was my original engagement ring.


----------



## Swanky

^would love to see the setting! Could you snap a profile pic?


----------



## ACS

1.0 ctw


----------



## maria28

i forgot to add that i wear mine all the time.  i only take them off when i clean them.


----------



## evekitti

I have a pair of 1.4ctw and I'm picking up a pair of 4ctw next week. It will be my final pair of diamond studs, one I'll wear till I'm an old old lady.


----------



## Bitten

I am in the process of setting a 1.00 ctw pair of canary yellow diamonds, radiant cut. They're really pretty and I'm hoping with a little halo of 1mm white brilliants grain-set around them they will be absolutely divine!!


----------



## Gingerstar

I wear 1.5 tw.  I started out with .80 tw.  I would like 2.0 tw next.  I rotate them with my diamond hoops.


----------



## mrs moulds

I have two pairs. 1 is brilliant cut 1.00 carats, .50 each ear grade H. and I new pair, 2.00carats brillant cut grade E set in French wires in white gold.  I am will be wearing my new earrings daily.


----------



## nvie

2 pairs - both brilliant cut. 1 pair - 0.4 ctw H, the other - 1 ctw G.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I have three pairs  of studs:

1) 2.5 ctw, VS1 or VS2  in G or H color. Round brillliant setting in 18kt 4 prongs setting.  Gosh can't remember. I just recently got them.  Lock up in safe only wear going out.  

2) .75ctw in VS1 and H color.  Emerald cut in 14kt setting.  Wear on daily basis.

3) .50 ctw my first piece of jewelry that my DH got me while dating. Have not wear for the past 4 yrs.


----------



## lily25

1 pair brilliant cut, tw almost 4cts. I changed the setting twice because they are heavy and tend to droop. I had a pic somewhere uploaded in TPF. If I don't wear these I wear my pearl studs.


----------



## skyqueen

My only pair...
4.87 TCW
G SI1
Platinum 
Martini 4 prong setting with ex-large discs.
Unfortunately don't wear that much but they are classic, so I'll keep them.
Sorry, not the best pics...they really do sparkle!!!


----------



## Monica

1.50 ctw, princess cut, set in white gold.


----------



## graceful

2 ctw round studs set in platinum
1 ctw princess cut set in 14kt gold

I wish I could wear one or the other every day, but after about a week of them being in, my left ear gets red and irritated.


----------



## windycityaj

1.65 tw VS2 H color


----------



## windycityaj

^^^Discovering that I am not much of a stud girl.  I need a little something that dangles. I may try having then reset on french wires.


----------



## skyqueen

windycityaj said:


> ^^^Discovering that I am not much of a stud girl. I need a little something that dangles. I may try having then reset on french wires.


 Thinking of doing this, too. A little dangle in a pave/halo setting!


----------



## kiwishopper

My is 0.5c each ear 
I wear my everyday including in the shower and sleeping for at least 2-3 weeks in a roll so I don't want them to be too big otherwise I can't sleep on my face comfortabley at night.


----------



## maria28

kiwishopper said:


> My is 0.5c each ear
> I wear my everyday including in the shower and sleeping for at least 2-3 weeks in a roll so I don't want them to be too big otherwise I can't sleep on my face comfortabley at night.



i am the same....


----------



## snibor

I recently had mine measured cause I wasn't sure how big they were.

they are approximately .8 each (just under 1 carat each).  4 prong setting and I wear them everyday.


----------



## shells

i wear 1.8ctw every day.  love em!


----------



## schadenfreude

I have a twee little pair of Tiffany DBTY studs in sterling silver for every day. I also have my 2 ctw studs for days when I feel like some fancy, or other special occasions.


----------



## Verita

My pair is a 1.5ctw. I wear them frequently but not everyday.


----------



## elle tee

My first pair, that I got for college graduation, are 1cttw princess cut set in white gold (not sure the specs on color/clarity).  This christmas, I "downgraded" to a pair of .40cttw round cut set in a gold bezel.  They are more casual and less preppy, and I've been wearing them every day!


----------



## sfgirl

I have Kwiat 3.25 studs, E, SI1.  I started out with 1.50, went up to 2.5 and then traded up to 3.25.  I was going to go up to 4.0 because I have large ear lobes and can get away with a bigger stud.  However the price difference is so much higher now (for and E) that I've decided to stay with my current size.

I purchased at Nordstrom and have been very happy with their trade up policy


----------



## lisachen08

ohh sfgirl did you buy at westfield san francisco shopping center in downtown??? i've been looking at the kwiat studs at nordstroms there!! they are SOOO sparkly!


----------



## sfgirl

lisachen08 said:


> ohh sfgirl did you buy at westfield san francisco shopping center in downtown??? i've been looking at the kwiat studs at nordstroms there!! they are SOOO sparkly!



Yes I did.  I purchased from Jeannie the manager of the department.  She is fantastic.   I've had my earrings for over 5 years now and I'm very happy with them and the trade up service


----------



## RubyPrincess168

I _really_ need an upgrade!  I think my might be 0.25 ctw and I wear them in my second set of holes because they sink so far into my first set of piercing holes.


----------



## baby&melovelv

mine are 1.5 total weight.  i used to wear them all the time, but i got a pair of vintage diamond earrings (not simple studs) that i have been wearing.  i also have a pair of small diamond hoops that i really like, too.  i wear those in the summer, more so.

my brother's gf has a pair of diamond earrings that are tiny-  teeny tiny-  and i LOVE them.  they glitter on her ears like stars.  i just think they are gorgeous.


----------



## courty

i think they're .70 ctw. i guess they're small compared to others, but they're perfect for me- i never take them off!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm a terrible photographer, but these should give you the idea, *Swanky.*  I love how they nestle in the ear.


----------



## Swanky

OK, I think those are like mine?  My jeweler calls them martini's.


----------



## skyqueen

^^YUP...martini's.


----------



## ChiChi143

I don't have a pair yet, but I'm in the process of picking out a pair.  I've found that 1ctw round studs look the best on my ears, so that's what I'll be going with.


----------



## skyqueen

^^Goody...post a pic ASAP! Love all the studs, makes me want to wear mine more!


----------



## courty

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm a terrible photographer, but these should give you the idea, *Swanky.*  I love how they nestle in the ear.



this is what i have to!! my jeweler also called it 'martini' setting. i was sure i'd want a 4-prong setting, but then i saw these settings in the shop and thought they made the diamond look even larger, so i had my stone set with the 3-prong instead.


----------



## twin53

my daily wear are 2ctw but am looking for 4-5ctw
i also have .75 ctw from my mom years ago as my first pair
and a 1ctw which look better with several diamond earring jackets i own


----------



## queenvictoria2

I wear 2 pair. A 1ctw G SI1 GIA Cert and a .25ctw - I think - don't know the specs on these.
I would like to upgrade the smaller pair for a 2ctw though and wear the 1 and 2 together.


----------



## queenvictoria2

skyqueen said:


> My only pair...
> 4.87 TCW
> G SI1
> Platinum
> Martini 4 prong setting with ex-large discs.
> Unfortunately don't wear that much but they are classic, so I'll keep them.
> Sorry, not the best pics...they really do sparkle!!!




if I had 5ctw studs you would never get them outta my ears


----------



## skyqueen

^^Thanks, QueenVic...LOL! 
BTW, love psalm 25:4...nice to see!


----------



## lisachen08

are your earrings set in 4 prong or 3 prongs.. and why do you prefer the setting you guys have?? i've heard that sometimes one of the settings makes the diamond studs half off the ear?? can't remember which one...


----------



## queenvictoria2

skyqueen said:


> ^^Thanks, QueenVic...LOL!
> BTW, love psalm 25:4...nice to see!




you're welcome! it is my favorite


----------



## queenvictoria2

lisachen08 said:


> are your earrings set in 4 prong or 3 prongs.. and why do you prefer the setting you guys have?? i've heard that sometimes one of the settings makes the diamond studs half off the ear?? can't remember which one...




mine are both 4 prong with screwbacks. I wear them all the time except to clean them so I prefer the screwbacks. I have never tried the martini's but they sure look pretty.


----------



## Bagaday

lisachen08 said:


> are your earrings set in 4 prong or 3 prongs.. and why do you prefer the setting you guys have?? i've heard that sometimes one of the settings makes the diamond studs half off the ear?? can't remember which one...


 
Mine are 3-prong Martini-style mountings, wear with 'elephant' backs (large wg disks).  Just recently had them remounted into the martini style and they are very, very comfortable.  I use to have low-setting basket style but these sit closer to my ear and are more comfortable to sleep in (yes I know, a no-no but I'm too lazy to take them out every nite).


----------



## twin53

mine are all 4 prong with screwbacks


----------



## skyqueen

Mine are 4 prong with the "elephant" (thanks, Bagaday...perfect name) backs. I wanted a martini 3 prong but my jeweler talked me into 4 prong because of the size. Still love the 3 prong look, though!


----------



## jclr

I have two pairs:

One pair 2.5 ct tw and the other are just under 4 ct tw.  I wear one or the other almost everyday.


----------



## Junkenpo

lol.. looks like i'm the featherweight of the bunch.  

A few years back I got my mom .25ctw studs, and last year upgraded her to .92ctw studs.  When I "upgraded" her, I told her it was a trade-in and took back the .25ctw studs.  Mom only has one piercing per ear, and the studs are both screwback from Bluenile... since they're such a humbug to take on and off, she only wears the larger pair.  I use the .25ctw studs in my 2nd holes.  I like the small accent sparkle.


----------



## Bitten

*Junkenpo* I love your avatar - it's so studly!


----------



## skyqueen

Dear Junk...you are a wonderful daughter, your Mom is blessed!!!


----------



## Swanky

my 2cttw pair is set in martini settings my 1cttw has 4-prongs.
Martini's make them sit lower/closer to your ear.


----------



## evekitti

My 1.4ctw is set with 5 prongs. My 4ctw is set with 3 double prongs.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OK, I think those are like mine?  My jeweler calls them martini's.



Oh yeah, that's right!  I knew it had something to do with wine glasses!


----------



## Swanky

LOL, cute!


----------



## kymmeeh

0.78 tcw F vvs2 marini setting pt ... i wear them everyday in my second hole.  actually got my second hole so i can use my other earrings since i wore my diamond studs everyday... =)


----------



## lisachen08

do you guys mind posting some ear shots of your earrings in your ears.. and specify if it's 3 or 4 prongs.. because i would really love to see how they look in


----------



## gabz

i have a couple pairs of .2 ctw round (one in white gold DH bought me and one in yellow gold my mom gave me)

then i have my faves: platinum triangles set w maybe .25 ctw or so round diamonds. i love these!!!


----------



## Swanky

I have pics in the link I already posted in this thread


----------



## lisachen08

thanks *swankymama* your earrings are FABULOUS! i want!


----------



## Swanky

aw, thanks!


----------



## candypants1100

.51 in each ear- princess cut...not sure of the color, they were a gift....


----------



## frick&frack

I have 2cttw (1ct per ear) diamond studs in a WG 4-prong tiffany setting.  this is the largest size that I want, so no upgrading.  I have 4 pairs of diamond hoops that I wear FAR more often.  I also have many pairs of gemstone studs ranging between 2cttw & 4cttw...all in WG tiffany or fancy basket settings.


----------



## chanel-girl

Mine are 2.5 ctw martini setting, I have traded in several times I think I started at about .50 ctw.


----------



## sassc

I have two pairs, the smaller ones are .50 cts tw for my second piercing, they are 3 prong martini set in yellow gold.  The other pair is 2 ctw, 4 prong set in platinum.  I recently got pave jackets for them and I love how they look with the jackets.  I attached a pic with and w/o the jackets.  Someday I would love to get 4 ctw, but for now the jackets have satisfied me!
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/HPIM1154.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/HPIM1151.jpg


----------



## megt10

I have 2 pairs both round brilliant cut my favorite is 2.20 ctw 18k yellow gold G color VS1. I have 1.10 ctw 18k white gold G color SI 1. I used to change earrings almost daily until I got my larger studs, now they are my go to earrings.


----------



## lorihmatthews

My ears are double pierced and I always keep my diamond studs in the upper piercing. I have 0.40 carats (total weight). They are H color and SI clarity.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

My first pair was a present I received from DH for our 1st anniversary, 1.5 tcw, round, color G/H, VVS, platinum martini screw back style.  But I have very small earlobes, and the studs looked way too big for my taste.  Even DH agreed they were too much.

So I exchanged them for another pair 0.75 tcw, round, color G/H, VS, 18k white gold martini screw back style.  They are just perfect, and I have been wearing them almost everyday.  With the money we got back, we put it toward our vacation fund and took a 10-day cruise.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Has anyone here ever heard of Cariter set studs? What is a cartier setting?


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> My only pair...
> 4.87 TCW
> G SI1
> Platinum
> Martini 4 prong setting with ex-large discs.
> Unfortunately don't wear that much but they are classic, so I'll keep them.
> Sorry, not the best pics...they really do sparkle!!!


 

What beautiful earrings.  You are one lucky girl!!!


----------



## lisachen08

*frickfrack* i would love love to see a picture of all your diamond hoops!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> What beautiful earrings. You are one lucky girl!!!


Thank you, darling!


----------



## evekitti

Sorry for the photo quality. I have no talent for taking photos.
Left: 3 double prong
Right: 5 prong


----------



## skyqueen

^^Love the 3 prong!


----------



## Swanky

evekitti - what cttw are they?


----------



## itsonly4me

evekitti said:


> My 1.4ctw is set with 5 prongs. My 4ctw is set with 3 double prongs.


 

Here you go swanky


----------



## AmberLeBon

mine are 2cts, but im looking to upgrade asap!


----------



## La Vanguardia

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Has anyone here ever heard of Cariter set studs? What is a cartier setting?



If it's the same as the one for solitaire necklaces with bigger diamonds, it's 4 prong and on the sides of the setting you can see the "CC" Cartier logo.


----------



## frick&frack

lisachen08 said:


> *frickfrack* i would love love to see a picture of all your diamond hoops!


 
no problem...I'll get some quick pics right now!


----------



## frick&frack

my camera batteries just died, so they're charging.  I'll finish taking pics when they're charged.

first, my 2cttw (plus a bit...can't remember the exact weight) diamond studs set in WG tiffany-style settings


----------



## frick&frack

stainless steel hoops


----------



## tillie46

F&F.........I love your diamond studs!!!!


----------



## tillie46

F&F.........do the stainless steel hoops also have diamonds?


----------



## frick&frack

*tillie*--  yes, they're set flush in the stainless steel


----------



## frick&frack

prong set hoops in WG


----------



## frick&frack

inside/out prong set hoops in WG


----------



## frick&frack

inside/out pave hoops in WG


----------



## frick&frack

for size comparison, I took pics of my aprox 4cttw sapphire studs in fancy basket twin prong WG settings


----------



## evekitti

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> evekitti - what cttw are they?



The bigger stone is 2.01ct H colour, VS1. The matching side is 2.03ct, G colour, VVS2, cttw is 4.05ct.

The smaller stone is 0.7ct, IF, VVS1 cttw about 1.4cttw.

Thanks skyqueen! But I'm wondering if 3 twin prongs will be sturdy enough to hold the diamond. I'm a bit paranoid about one of the prongs coming loose. The most secure would be 5 or 6 prongs but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## sassc

beautiful collection frick and frack, love your diamond studs and hoops.  evekitti and skyqueen your studs are GOR geous!!  We should start a new thread for diamond hoops, I have a couple different pairs too.


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> inside/out prong set hoops in WG



These hoops are so beautiful.........I love it when the diamonds are also on the inside of the hoop!


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> inside/out pave hoops in WG



I love the inside/out Pave Diamond Hoops................Gorgeous!


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> prong set hoops in WG



Good Grief.........you have soooooo many pairs of diamond hoop earrings.  The main difference I see here is that the diamonds are not on the inside of the hoop...........am I right?


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> for size comparison, I took pics of my aprox 4cttw sapphire studs in fancy basket twin prong WG settings



Funny, I thought you said 4cttw Sapphire studs!


----------



## lisachen08

ohh *frick frack* i LOVE how your diamond studs look in your ears.. they're beautiful! can i see a modeling pic of you with your prong set hoops in white gold and the pave hoops?? i'm currently thinking about prong set diamond hoops and pave hoops but can't decide what i like better.. hehehe. oh and which pair do you find yourself wearing more?? the prongs or the pave?? 

*evekitti* your studs are STUNNING! LOVE THEM! 

*sassc* can we see some modeling pictures of you and your hoops??


----------



## mrs moulds

windycityaj said:


> ^^^Discovering that I am not much of a stud girl. I need a little something that dangles. I may try having then reset on french wires.


 
I am the same way.  My husband had made for me dangles on french wires for my birthday. They are white gold. The diamonds are 2 carats 1 carat each ear.  My birthday is on Feb 15th, so I will post a picture for you to see them.


----------



## evekitti

May I ask, what are french wires?

I'm trying to figure out what to do with my smaller studs. I'm thinking perhaps I could get a pair of pear shaped diamonds and get my jeweller to make a jacket with the smaller diamonds. I could wear them with the bigger diamond studs or pearl studs.


----------



## frick&frack

sassc said:


> beautiful collection frick and frack, love your diamond studs and hoops.


thank you.  OP asked to see my hoops.



tillie46 said:


> These hoops are so beautiful.........I love it when the diamonds are also on the inside of the hoop!


thanks...me too!



tillie46 said:


> I love the inside/out Pave Diamond Hoops................Gorgeous!


thank you!



tillie46 said:


> Good Grief.........you have soooooo many pairs of diamond hoop earrings. The main difference I see here is that the diamonds are not on the inside of the hoop...........am I right?


yes, none inside.  also smaller stones & smaller hoops.  they're also more of an oval shape than a round (the other 3 are round).



tillie46 said:


> Funny, I thought you said 4cttw Sapphire studs!


hehehe...


----------



## frick&frack

lisachen08 said:


> ohh *frick frack* i LOVE how your diamond studs look in your ears.. they're beautiful! can i see a modeling pic of you with your prong set hoops in white gold and the pave hoops?? i'm currently thinking about prong set diamond hoops and pave hoops but can't decide what i like better.. hehehe. oh and which pair do you find yourself wearing more?? the prongs or the pave??


 
thank you!  I generally prefer earrings that dangle & have a bit more presence than studs.  I wear studs when I'm wearing a large statement necklace.

it's dark here now, & generally is when I get home.  I will try to take a pic of the hoops tomorrow right after I get home from work, but if I forget, I'll keep trying until I get one for you. 

I definitely wear the prong set hoops more than the pave.  I pave are larger hoops, & heavier in my ears.  of all the earrings I posted here, I wear the stainless steel the most.  they are so light, & perfect for casual wear.  (my left ear hole is sensitive, & a heavy earring really bothers it that day & sometimes for a few days afterward)

I'm excited for you about your upcoming earring decisions...lucky girl!!!


----------



## sndc99

I have a .50 ctw in each ear and I have small ears with a small lobe so this is as big as I can go and not look really stupid. But mine are flawless and F in color set in platinum with screw backs.  I take them off to clean them otherwise they have been in my ears for 5 years.  I forgot my first pair was a .25 cwt and it now is in my second hole.


----------



## tillie46

sndc99 said:


> I have a .50 ctw in each ear and I have small ears with a small lobe so this is as big as I can go and not look really stupid. But mine are flawless and F in color set in platinum with screw backs.  I take them off to clean them otherwise they have been in my ears for 5 years.  I forgot my first pair was a .25 cwt and it now is in my second hole.



*sndc99...........* We'd love to see some modeling pictures.


----------



## skyqueen

evekitti said:


> May I ask, what are french wires?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to do with my smaller studs. I'm thinking perhaps I could get a pair of pear shaped diamonds and get my jeweller to make a jacket with the smaller diamonds. I could wear them with the bigger diamond studs or pearl studs.


 Eve...you could try your smaller diamonds on a french wire with a diamond pave halo around the diamonds, a diamond/halo drop look. Love this look...very antique looking. You get a big look for the money. Maybe someone could post a pic (if you can figure out what I'm talking about). LOL!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Soo its over a year later and I am only about 25% to my goal for my 2 carat stud earrings.

... I lost my job and I am pretty broke.. but I still dream about my earrings.. that are sitting on lay-away. LOL.

I have been wearing my 20 point princess cut diamonds in the meantime in between time. LOL


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I am so sorry to hear about your job.  Stay positive and keep your head up!


----------



## Richard1

i wear 2cttw blue diamonds in 850 platinum


----------



## coconutsboston

I wear 0.5 ct in my 2nd holes every day.  They were my grandmothers and I refuse to take them out.  I reserve the 1st holes for trendy earrings.


----------



## scott_f

i have a high scool friend whos family has also been a long time family friend who owns a jewerly business

ive taken advantage of this over the years when it comes to buying jewerly for me and my wife

although i dont wear them much i have 4 pair of diamond studs for each of my lobe piercings

.6 karats, .3, .2, and .13

my wife has 14 lobe and cart piercings and has a pair of studs for each

her biggest pair is 1.5, then about 1, .75, .5, then the rest are all between .1 and .25

ive spent alot of money over the years on diamond studs for us


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I have 2 pairs of diamond studs, both are of a round brilliant cut, E colour and VVS1 clarity.

One pair is 0.5 carat each earring. The other 0.3 carat each earring. I prefer the 0.3 carat for work and the 0.5 carat when i go out. Anything bigger than 0.5 carat looks ridiculous on my ear lobes.


----------



## Stephie2800

I wear 1,80 (total) white gold, H color SI1 every day.


----------



## vinolady

I've looked everywhere on this forum for the name of the website that shows what different size diamond studs look like on actual ears.  Does anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## daluu

you should check out pricescope.com


----------



## tbbbjb

I believe that this is what you might be searching for:

http://www.bluenile.com/earring_scale_pop.jsp


----------



## lily25

Perhaps this could help you? http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/great-link-to-compare-carat-sizes-221372.html


----------



## vinolady

tbbbjb said:


> I believe that this is what you might be searching for:
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/earring_scale_pop.jsp



Thanks!  That's exactly what I was looking for... I can't believe I missed it on Bluenile.


----------



## DiaDiva

Here is the IRL shot of ear studs on Pricescope:

http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/show-me-your-diamond-studs-t51981.html


----------



## lovely_bag

mangowife said:


> And finally, a modeling shot...



mangowife,

you have a great collection of diamonds at such a young age! how cool is that!

what cttw are the modeling studs?
well, it is only 1 stud, but in the pair, how much cttw are they?

I am planning on getting myself studs and not sure what size to choose.


----------



## Stophle

They look beautiful! Wear them in good health.


----------



## Venividibitchy

I'm getting my ears pierced soon, and I was thinking about having diamond studs as my first pair, but some photos of different sizes and shapes would really help me decide. I want to pick something nice, as I'll have to leave them in for at least a month, haha-

Does anyone find larger, square/princess-cut studs unattractive? That's what I was leaning towards.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

You should really go with something light while your piercings are healing.  If you go with something heavy, the piercings can "droop" and not heal straight.  They will heal at an angle.

I suggest either the small gold ball studs (if you can wear gold) or the stainless ones.  That will give you that much more time to decide on diamonds!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I also would suggest something light while it's healing.. which is at least 6 weeks! Ball studs or hoops are preferable.. easy cleaning and no nook and crannies for germs to reside in!

After it's healed up though... I personally prefer round diamond studs then princess! But if you love it, then go for it! You can always just buy some costume pieces and decide which you prefer! HTH!


----------



## lesasue86

I expected to see some nice diamond stud photos here


----------



## lily25

lesasue86 said:


> I expected to see some nice diamond stud photos here



You are funny!

here are mine 1ct each set on white gold, 4 prongs, I don't remember the stats because I have them for very long, I have to look in my files. I do remember that they have a few inclusions. Sorry they are a little dirty.


----------



## ame

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/new-33ctw-kwiat-diamond-plat-studs-are-here-609611-2.html


----------



## skyqueen

Here are mine...4.97 TCW G/SI1, martini WG setting. Excellent cut which is the key!


----------



## lily25

^


----------



## einseine

lily25 said:


> You are funny!
> 
> here are mine 1ct each set on white gold, 4 prongs, I don't remember the stats because I have them for very long, I have to look in my files. I do remember that they have a few inclusions. Sorry they are a little dirty.


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Here are mine...4.97 TCW G/SI1, martini WG setting. Excellent cut which is the key!


 
Again,


----------



## einseine

Carat size is 0.85, 0.45 and 0.2??  The biggest one is E color and ideal cut in terms of HCA score, though it does not look so in this pic. lol  The other two are perhaps G and normal excellent cut.  All in the platinum 6-prong settings.


----------



## skyqueen

^^Hell, for those...I'd grow another ear! LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

lily25 said:


> ^


----------



## skyqueen

lily25 said:


> ^


 


einseine said:


> Again,


Thanks, Darlings!


----------



## evekitti

skyqueen said:


> Here are mine...4.97 TCW G/SI1, martini WG setting. Excellent cut which is the key!



I have 4tcw studs but yours is the mother of all studs!


----------



## lily25

Bump! We can't be the only ones with studs!


----------



## frick&frack

mine are approximately 2cttw set in WG (heavy tiffany-style 4-prong)...I think they're H+ color SI1


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> here are mine 1ct each set on white gold, 4 prongs, I don't remember the stats because I have them for very long, I have to look in my files. I do remember that they have a few inclusions. Sorry they are a little dirty.


^we're stud twins! 




skyqueen said:


> Here are mine...4.97 TCW G/SI1, martini WG setting. Excellent cut which is the key!


^these are gorgeous!!!




einseine said:


> Carat size is 0.85, 0.45 and 0.2?? The biggest one is E color and ideal cut in terms of HCA score, though it does not look so in this pic. lol The other two are perhaps G and normal excellent cut. All in the platinum 6-prong settings.


^nice that you have graduated sizes!  do you have 3 holes in each ear?  do you find the platinum settings to be heavy?  a friend of mine just had hers re-set into WG because she couldn't take the weight of the platinum settings.


----------



## lily25

yes we are! 

I used to have platinum settings and they were heavy, the studs looked down droopy and sad. I reset them to WG.


----------



## tenfeetz

what type of settings do u have? I have screwbacks and they kill my ears when I try to put them on


----------



## frick&frack

tenfeetz said:


> what type of settings do u have? I have screwbacks and they kill my ears when I try to put them on


 
screwbacks are from the devil.  my mom had them, & never wore hers.  I just had them re-set for her with LOCKING backs.  my studs don't have anything special as far as a locking back or anything, but I don't wear them all the time either.  the backs are large, & they fit tightly...I've never had a problem.


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> yes we are!
> 
> I used to have platinum settings and they were heavy, the studs looked down droopy and sad. I reset them to WG.


^hehe 

so your story is consistent with what I've heard...platinum settings are too heavy.


----------



## lily25

Mine were. I cannot tell by how they felt (they felt the same tbh), I only judged by their drooping. I recently found out that by putting elephant clips behind would have balanced the weight and they'd look up.


----------



## black jade

Here are mine.  
Sorry photo on ear is blurry.  Actually, the other photo is not too good either--I hope to get better at taking photos.  Mine are 1.81 ctw (one is .90 and one is .91), they are hearts and arrows, AGS triple 0, ideal cut, H color, VS 2 clarity.  They are Whiteflash.com ACA's (A Cut Above).  This is really overkill for earrings but you can't imagine how they sparkle, in absolutely any light situation.  The superb cut does that, but the other specs do not hurt.

They are set in white gold.  They are four prong baskets. They have the push backs where you push them once and then you push them again to make them double secure.  They are perfect and they are my forever earrings.
It's coming up on my birthday, when I will have had them for two years exactly.  Thank you, hubby!


----------



## frick&frack

black jade said:


> Here are mine.
> Sorry photo on ear is blurry. Actually, the other photo is not too good either--I hope to get better at taking photos. Mine are 1.81 ctw (one is .90 and one is .91), they are hearts and arrows, AGS triple 0, ideal cut, H color, VS 2 clarity. They are Whiteflash.com ACA's (A Cut Above). This is really overkill for earrings but you can't imagine how they sparkle, in absolutely any light situation. The superb cut does that, but the other specs do not hurt.
> 
> They are set in white gold. They are four prong baskets. They have the push backs where you push them once and then you push them again to make them double secure. They are perfect and they are my forever earrings.
> It's coming up on my birthday, when I will have had them for two years exactly. Thank you, hubby!


 
they're beautiful!!!  your backs sound like the same locking ones that I got for my mom.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Here are mine, pics from the reference thread... need to take new ones as these don't justify the sparkly-ness IRL!












Not sure of the specs, I know they're WG setting but I really need to get my arse into gear and get them appraised and get the settings checked! Centre stone on the one of them turns!


----------



## lily25

black jade said:


> Here are mine.






lisalovesshoes said:


> Here are mine, pics from the reference thread... need to take new ones as these don't justify the sparkly-ness IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the specs, I know they're WG setting but I really need to get my arse into gear and get them appraised and get the settings checked! Centre stone on the one of them turns!



Amazing! They sparkle so much! Is that a matching pendant?

Get them checked soon!


----------



## black jade

Thanks and thanks to the other posters for their compliments also.

The backs have been very secure so far (fingers crossed).  I sleep, shower and everything else in them.



frick&frack said:


> they're beautiful!!!  your backs sound like the same locking ones that I got for my mom.


----------



## frick&frack

lisalovesshoes said:


> Here are mine, pics from the reference thread... need to take new ones as these don't justify the sparkly-ness IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the specs, I know they're WG setting but I really need to get my arse into gear and get them appraised and get the settings checked! Centre stone on the one of them turns!


^I LOOOVE your settings!  it looks like you have a permanent diamond jacket around them.  fabulous!




black jade said:


> Thanks and thanks to the other posters for their compliments also.
> 
> The backs have been very secure so far (fingers crossed). I sleep, shower and everything else in them.


^that's great to hear!  my mom takes hers out when she gets home, & she doesn't wear them every day.  I'm guessing hers should be safe.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you ladies!



lily25 said:


> Amazing! They sparkle so much! Is that a matching pendant?
> 
> Get them checked soon!




It was given to me as a set.. but it's a different kind of pave! No idea what it's all called.. might need to take pictures and get you experts to chime in! 



frick&frack said:


> ^I LOOOVE your settings!  it looks like  you have a permanent diamond jacket around them.  fabulous!



It is pretty awesome isn't it!  When I first got them I wore it everyday without a care in the world! It wasn't until I took pictures of them that I realised how precious they are and since one of the stones started turning, I got so paranoid that it'll fall out that I now only wear them on special occasions. Even then, I'd keep checking every 5 seconds that they're still there! hahaha


----------



## frick&frack

lisalovesshoes said:


> It is pretty awesome isn't it!  When I first got them I wore it everyday without a care in the world! It wasn't until I took pictures of them that I realised how precious they are and since one of the stones started turning, I got so paranoid that it'll fall out that I now only wear them on special occasions. Even then, I'd keep checking every 5 seconds that they're still there! hahaha


 
awww...that's a shame, but I understand.  maybe when you go to your jeweler to have the prongs checked/tightened, you could get some larger earring backs that fit onto the post tighter.  maybe then you'll feel more secure & wear them more often.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Oh the earring itself is secure.. just the diamond isn't!


----------



## black jade

get it fixed


----------



## lovely_bag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> okay, here's mine for reference.
> My smaller ones are about .5 crt each or 1 cttw.
> The larger is about 1 crt each or 2.03 cttw
> 
> HTH!


this is a great reference picture, thank you!


----------



## VuittonsLover

well.. over 2 years later.. and I picked up my Diamond Studs today.

I am so freaked out.. I don't even know if I will wear them for a few weeks.  I just keep staring at them in the box.

I think I am in Love.


----------



## daluu

congrats!!!! modeling pics please


----------



## lynette3

Need Pics!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

i know...lol.

I gotta work on that now....  been so lazy with the camera lately..

my friend got married on 9/12/10  and she is still waiting for me to plug the camera in to send em.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That's awesome!  I'm really happy for you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Congratulations!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## tbbbjb

How exciting, I have been following this thread since the beginning.  I can hardly wait to see some modeling pics!!


----------



## black jade

Thanks for telling us.  I have wondered what happened in the end.  I'm so glad it worked out.
Please post photos.
I have my own long-term layaway going on so i feel encouraged by your story.


----------



## VuittonsLover

hahaa.. so cute you guys have been following since the beginning.  I cant even believe it took me this long.

i had a guy at work today.. totally tell me i got ripped off on my diamonds.. when i know so much about it.  i was so mad.  he doesnt know anything about diamonds and gold/plat obviously.  grrrr.


----------



## viciel

I think it's only a staple if one is actually going to wear them.  I have a few pairs and probably wear them once every 5 years, literally!  But then again, I'm not a jewelry person


----------



## frick&frack

congratulations!  you really stuck with your goal & made it happen...that's commendable.


----------



## lanasyogamama

VuittonsLover said:


> hahaa.. so cute you guys have been following since the beginning.  I cant even believe it took me this long.
> 
> i had a guy at work today.. totally tell me i got ripped off on my diamonds.. when i know so much about it.  i was so mad.  he doesnt know anything about diamonds and gold/plat obviously.  grrrr.



What a jerk! Even if that is his opinion, must he share it????


----------



## Candice0985

congratulations vuittonslover! I knwo what its like to have to patiently wait until you can have that coveted piece....its so worth it when you finally can take them home 
I would love to see pics when you have time!


----------



## black jade

chriseve said:


> I think it's only a staple if one is actually going to wear them.  I have a few pairs and probably wear them once every 5 years, literally!  But then again, I'm not a jewelry person


I wear mine just about every single day.
I always used to switch my earrings around and accessorize, but since I got these two ears ago, I don't wear anything else much. I love them.


----------



## VuittonsLover

lanasyogamama said:


> What a jerk! Even if that is his opinion, must he share it????



I know right.. he also ripped apart my Platinum and diamond ring.. and told me that they were Zircons and.. that my Nike's were fake.. all in the same hour.

WTF!!!  I think just jealous.. probably.  Needs to feel better about himself by telling me my jewels are fake.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

VuittonsLover said:


> I know right.. he also ripped apart my Platinum and diamond ring.. and told me that they were Zircons and.. that my Nike's were fake.. all in the same hour.
> 
> WTF!!! I think just jealous.. probably. Needs to feel better about himself by telling me my jewels are fake.


 
Has this person been a jerk to you before?  If so, then I would report him to HR.  His behavior is inappropriate.


----------



## vhdos

I don't believe that diamond studs are a "staple" for every wardrobe simply because not everyone _wants_ to wear diamonds.  With that said, congrats on your purchase  I bet they are gorgeous and I'm sure that you will get lots of compliments.  Personally, I love mine and wear them daily.


----------



## mrs moulds

VuittonsLover said:


> I know right.. he also ripped apart my Platinum and diamond ring.. and told me that they were Zircons and.. that my Nike's were fake.. all in the same hour.
> 
> WTF!!! I think just jealous.. probably. Needs to feel better about himself by telling me my jewels are fake.


 

It sounds like he is jealous of you, because you are fabulous. I don't want to step on any one toes, but this guy, is he " How you doing" Wendy Williams type? If so, he wants to be like you..
But getting back to the subject at hand, I have 2 pair of diamond earrings 1st pair ct in yellow gold that I wear with diamond jackets and the 2nd pair 2ct white gold in a vintage setting on french wires.  I love them and so will you!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

mrs moulds said:


> It sounds like he is jealous of you, because you are fabulous. I don't want to step on any one toes, but this guy, is he " How you doing" Wendy Williams type? If so, he wants to be like you..
> But getting back to the subject at hand, I have 2 pair of diamond earrings 1st pair ct in yellow gold that I wear with diamond jackets and the 2nd pair 2ct white gold in a vintage setting on french wires.  I love them and so will you!!!



I looove French wires.  I bet there Gorgeous.

I have been working so many hours.. I haven't even pulled out my camera.  I just got home from work now and its 11:05pm.  I haven't eaten yet.

I promise photos soon.

and.. no.  Hes not.  a How you doin...lol  but he thinks he knows everything.

I am the manager.. so no HR.  Haha.  But... I take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## surfergirljen

I've always wanted a pair. I found a really nice pair on ebay of just over 1 carat tcw (.58 and .59 each) and feel like it is legit (she seems to have no problem with me authenticating HER authentication from Tiffany's NY at my Tiffany's)... and this seems like a really nice size, what do you think?

A bit about me:  I'm not a big earring wearer - I'd love to have something classic to leave in almost all the time.  When I bought the only other pair of earrings I own (that are worth more than $50) I went with the mini-vintage alhambra studs (the teeny ones). My old engagement ring was .80 though and I feel like maybe that is what I should shoot for on each ear? 

Does anyone else own a set that totals around 1 carat? What's a typical size?  And if you got 1 carat total, do you wish you'd saved up and gotten bigger ones, or do they seem just right for everyday wear?

Thanks in advance! Pics would be SO awesome!!! would love to see some in action!


----------



## skyqueen

If you can save up for 2 TCW, that is the way I'd go. A nice size for studs. A carat per ear...not too big, not too small.
Now is the time to "invest" (and I use this term loosely) in jewelry. A bigger bang for the buck!


----------



## ame

For ME, I would probably never go higher than 1/2 ct per ear. I have abt 15pts per ear now and those are about perfect. I don't wear them daily like I would have hoped I would but I do wear them at least one time a week.


----------



## nyc_cady

I agree with skyqueen.  I have 1 carat total weight studs in the second piercing in each ear (1/2 carat each ear) and I wish I'd gone bigger.  I feel that the 1/2 carat is too small to wear in my first hole unless I don't wear any earrings in my other hole. 

I went through this piercing craze when I was in college, so I have 4 piercings in my left ear and three in my right.  My first hole I generally wear nothing unless I'm going out or something, my second hold has 1/2 carat, my third has 1/4 carat, and I have a cartilage piercing that I wear a tiny 15 point diamond.  I'm saving up for 2 carat studs and looking back now, I do wish I'd gone bigger in the first place.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I think it depends on your ear.  I think a carat is an excellent size for most ears.  My ears, however, are huge. (Will Smith has nothing on me- LOL!)  So, my 70 total weight studs look tiny.  If you have a regular size ear. then 1 carat total weight is, IMHO, the perfect size.  I love big studs, but sometimes they seem too large for the ear, and they do not properly stay on the ear.


----------



## akoko

I have a pair that is 1.5 c total and I pair that I think should be .7c total.
I wear the small ones every day and not even think about it, while I keep the bigger ones for dressier occasions. 
I think 1c total is a very nice size. Keep in mind that the quality of the diamond plays an very big role on how big it looks.


----------



## Candice0985

I have .30 earrings, and they're a nice size theres nothing wrong with them! but I work in the jewellery and watch industry and everyone has 2 carats per ear...3 carats per ear...etc
I love the look of 1 carat per ear I think thats the perfect size, especially set in martini setting so its flush to the earlobe.  i'm hoping that 1 carat per ear is in my future!


----------



## nyc_cady

Candice0985 said:


> I have .30 earrings, and they're a nice size theres nothing wrong with them! but I work in the jewellery and watch industry and everyone has 2 carats per ear...3 carats per ear...etc
> I love the look of 1 carat per ear I think thats the perfect size, especially set in martini setting so its flush to the earlobe.  i'm hoping that 1 carat per ear is in my future!


 

I LOVE martini studs! That's what I'm lusting after, my studs are regular 4 prong.  Do you think that martini studs are just as secure as 4 or 6 prong studs?


----------



## skyqueen

nyc_cady said:


> I agree with skyqueen. I have 1 carat total weight studs in the second piercing in each ear (1/2 carat each ear) and I wish I'd gone bigger. I feel that the 1/2 carat is too small to wear in my first hole unless I don't wear any earrings in my other hole.
> 
> I went through this piercing craze when I was in college, so I have 4 piercings in my left ear and three in my right. My first hole I generally wear nothing unless I'm going out or something, my second hold has 1/2 carat, my third has 1/4 carat, and I have a cartilage piercing that I wear a tiny 15 point diamond. I'm saving up for 2 carat studs and looking back now, I do wish I'd gone bigger in the first place.


That's what happened to me. Started with 2 TCW, then went to 3.5 TCW, finally 4.97 TCW...I'm done! I like this size on my earlobe (good point, AS), plus I got an excellent cut. Finally happy with my studs.


----------



## sndc99

I think it depends on ear size.  I have the ear size of a child.  NO JOKE and anything over a 1/2 on each ear looks huge.  If I had bigger ear lobes I would buy bigger earrings.  I have 1/2 ct. set in plat. screwbacks and I never take them off.  I love them.  I wear smaller sizes in my other holes.


----------



## Nieners

It depends on your ear lobes, but for me 0.50CT would be big enough.


----------



## daluu

i think 1 carat total weight is a nice size. really does depend on your earlobes though, but that should be a general good measure, unless you have teeny earlobes which you should consider yourself lucky. kinda like small fingers when it comes to erings


----------



## jordanjordan

I think it depends on your ears, face size, and the look you are going for.

I recently got a beautiful pair of .33 carats (each ear, so .66 total) and they turned out bigger than I thought they would be.  They are the PERFECT size for me.  I can wear them with lounge wear and just running errands but they look great with my normal attire of jeans and a cute sweater as well.  They are in a round bezel white gold setting which does make them look a tiny bit bigger, I think.  I do not ever plan to get a bigger pair because I am so happy with these.

For reference, I have tiny ears.  So tiny people have commented on them randomly, so I don't think any bigger would work for me for everyday.  I have a pair of Tiffany Sparkler earrings in Praseolite that are 1.5 carats each and they look monstrous in my ears.  I love them just as much, but they are definitely way too big for everyday and I can't imagine ever wanting diamonds that big.  I usually save those for when I want to have a lot of bling or something very dressy.


----------



## nyc_cady

I have small ears but big lobes...I hope that kind of makes sense.  Since I have the excess lobe skin, smaller studs look odd on me and hence I can get away with 3 piercings in my lobes!


----------



## Candice0985

nyc_cady said:


> I LOVE martini studs! That's what I'm lusting after, my studs are regular 4 prong.  Do you think that martini studs are just as secure as 4 or 6 prong studs?


I havn't heard any issues with martini studs, perhaps some of the others can comment if they have had issues? I just love how they sit so flush! my earrings i have now are 4 prong, but they're tiny. when I upgrade i'll definitely be getting martini settings


----------



## Contessa

My studs aren't huge....somewhere in the .35-.40 ctw range. I have small earlobes & I wouldn't like anything large as they'd look ridiculous.

Besides.......when you get to 2 cts etc.....I'd prefer wearing that size on my finger!


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks everyone for the feedback!

I definitely want something that looks just as good with jeans as it does going out.  Hmmm! 

OMG I've never given any thought to the size of my earlobes! LOL - I think they must be average then b/c I've never felt like they were big or small! 

Hmmm... I have been scouring blue nile and am pretty comfortable spending around $3.5K right now, which looks like roughly .6 in each ear or 1.2 total. I'm looking at ideal cut, H colour, VS2. What do you think?  I had a very good idea of what I wanted on my hand in terms of the 4C's, but do you think that sounds like a good balance? 

Thanks!!

ps what is a martini setting?


----------



## nyc_cady

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback!
> 
> I definitely want something that looks just as good with jeans as it does going out. Hmmm!
> 
> OMG I've never given any thought to the size of my earlobes! LOL - I think they must be average then b/c I've never felt like they were big or small!
> 
> Hmmm... I have been scouring blue nile and am pretty comfortable spending around $3.5K right now, which looks like roughly .6 in each ear or 1.2 total. I'm looking at ideal cut, H colour, VS2. What do you think? I had a very good idea of what I wanted on my hand in terms of the 4C's, but do you think that sounds like a good balance?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ps what is a martini setting?


 
Martini setting is when the stone is held in place by 3 prongs instead of the standard 4 or 6. 

I attached a pic for reference!

P.S. The specs on your studs sounds fabulous! Post pictures if/when you get them!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I looked at some other posts on diamond studs on TPF and it seems like the consensus is definitely to go with the best cut possible, right?  

What about clarity? How low would you go?


----------



## Candice0985

SI1 would be the lowest I would go. for earrings you dont need the best clarity but I think it should still be good


----------



## nyc_cady

I agree with Candice0985, SI1 is the lowest I would go and the cut would need to be ideal.  My 1 carat total weight studs are G color, VS1 clarity. My lower weight ones are SI2-I1 and they just don't have the fire that my other ones do. Regardless of size I think the 4Cs make a big difference in sparkle!


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE my martini's! I'd slide the clarity down to SI1 for sure and the color H or I as if you chose ideal cut - which you should  - they will look perfectly white and clear on your ears!


----------



## black jade

My momhas 1.3's and she's very happy.
I think this is a hard call to make online, not having seen earrings on you, which size would look good.  My mom has 1.3's as I've said above and she's happy. However, she is a woman on a grand scale, very tall and big boned and grand looking. she can carry them off.  I'm quite petite and I have 1.8's.  However, I have a lot of big hair and a big face and rarely wear my hair pulled back,so I know people don't see the actual size of the earrings, just some sparkle through my hair.  I see women around here wearing everything from .25 ctw to 1 carat tw most commonly.  Many look very nice indeed in their .25 ctw.  1 carat tw looks 'substantial'.  I would say that you had larger earrings once you got as large as .75 ctw--and I say that in a neutral way, not saying that bigger is better for everybody.

I think a danger on these forums is that people with bigger tend to post s lot and then people get an inflated idea of what is 'usual'. I know you'll get a beautiful pair from BlueNile.And they have a good return policy so that you can change easily if you don't like them once you get them.

However, do be aware that they do not do trade-up,and that all their earrings are screwbacks.

Hope you post.



surfergirljen said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback!
> 
> I definitely want something that looks just as good with jeans as it does going out.  Hmmm!
> 
> OMG I've never given any thought to the size of my earlobes! LOL - I think they must be average then b/c I've never felt like they were big or small!
> 
> Hmmm... I have been scouring blue nile and am pretty comfortable spending around $3.5K right now, which looks like roughly .6 in each ear or 1.2 total. I'm looking at ideal cut, H colour, VS2. What do you think?  I had a very good idea of what I wanted on my hand in terms of the 4C's, but do you think that sounds like a good balance?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ps what is a martini setting?


----------



## Contessa

black jade said:


> I think a danger on these forums is that people with bigger tend to post s lot and then people get an inflated idea of what is 'usual'.



This is a loaded statement......and I could go further, but I won't. 

I will just say this: purchase what looks good on YOU & don't go solely by what's posted on forums.


----------



## cakegirl

I was looking at studs when I just bought my wedding band. This is definitely something that will vary from ear to ear. For me 1.0-1.5 tcw was perfect. I have TINY lobes and anything over 1.5 just didn't look good-even my jeweler agreed. Good news for DH!


----------



## lanasyogamama

surfergirljen - you should go to a jeweler to try on some studs, to get an idea of what you like in your ear.


----------



## black jade

lanasyogamama said:


> surfergirljen - you should go to a jeweler to try on some studs, to get an idea of what you like in your ear.



I second this and don't do it just for size.  Try on different styles, martini vs. basket--martini doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## black jade

Contessa said:


> This is a loaded statement......and I could go further, but I won't.
> 
> I will just say this: purchase what looks good on YOU & don't go solely by what's posted on forums.



Didn't mean to offend.
Contessa phrased it much better than I did--go by what looks good on you.  you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## surfergirljen

Contessa said:


> This is a loaded statement......and I could go further, but I won't.
> 
> I will just say this: purchase what looks good on YOU & don't go solely by what's posted on forums.



Ha ha! Yes, I know this forum is a bit on the "larger" side when it comes to diamonds than the general population!   I would love to see pics of some different sizes, is there an ear studs in action post that I've missed?

I'm leaning towards this - what does everyone think?

Diamond Earrings

Your Diamonds:
Ideal-cut, H-colour, VS2-clarity 
Total Carat Weight: 1.20 
Stock #: LD01836069 
Stock #: LD01260298

Your Setting:
Four-Prong Earrings in Platinum 
Stock #: 3983

$3,681 Canadian total (about $3,400 USD?)


----------



## jordanjordan

I just wanted to say my earrings came from blue nile and it was a great experience.  My fiance picked out a great pair of diamonds, but the whole process was really easy and we've been very happy with them.


----------



## Swanky

If they're truly ideal cut - GIA certified then they sound nice!  Do you know who certified them?
Are you cool w/ 4-prong or did you want martini?


----------



## jillhillary

I received my studs from Blue Nile a few weeks ago.
Signature Ideal-cut, E-color, SI1-clarity, .83 tcw. GIA certified.
I posted some photos that did not do the earrings justice- they are really beautiful. 

I was concerned about purchasing online, but Blue Nile was just great with wonderful reps. I would speak with someone before you purchase as they are very helpful!


----------



## Contessa

jillhillary said:


> I received my studs from Blue Nile a few weeks ago.
> Signature Ideal-cut, E-color, SI1-clarity, .83 tcw. GIA certified.
> I posted some photos that did not do the earrings justice- they are really beautiful.
> 
> I was concerned about purchasing online, but Blue Nile was just great with wonderful reps. I would speak with someone before you purchase as they are very helpful!



This is good to know!


----------



## jillhillary

If I can help anymore just ask


----------



## Contessa

jillhillary said:


> If I can help anymore just ask



That could be a highly dangerous proposition! Especially around these parts!!! I'm "looking" at getting a band.....MAYBE!


----------



## jillhillary

Ha!!
I received some great advice on this board, so I am truly happy to help out in return!

Ah...was confused that you were looking for the earrings, but a new band sure sounds great  (and doesn't maybe always = yes?)


----------



## NemoAndChula

I had a pair of screw backs and they drove me nuts. I had bought them for myself two years ago.  A year later I went back to the jeweler and she let me trade up being that I never wore them. 
I chose the same sized diamond, but with a ring of smaller stones around the center. That gave the illusion of a larger stone. Also, thick/long hair seemed to swallow up my ears. The newer studs look much better, and are a pleasure to wear.


----------



## surfergirljen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If they're truly ideal cut - GIA certified then they sound nice!  Do you know who certified them?
> Are you cool w/ 4-prong or did you want martini?



YUP! Blue Nile GIA certified ideal excellent/excellent all around.  And yes I think I'm into the 4 prong look and safety too!


----------



## surfergirljen

jillhillary said:


> I received my studs from Blue Nile a few weeks ago.
> Signature Ideal-cut, E-color, SI1-clarity, .83 tcw. GIA certified.
> I posted some photos that did not do the earrings justice- they are really beautiful.
> 
> I was concerned about purchasing online, but Blue Nile was just great with wonderful reps. I would speak with someone before you purchase as they are very helpful!



They sound gorgeous!! I'm going to try to find your pics now!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay ... so this might help!  Here are a few pics for reference on my ear size. LOL! 

The ones I'm modelling are the cz ones I wore on my wedding day. I don't know what size they are... but am holding them up next to a .78 carat solitaire and you can see the size difference, I'm guessing they are around .4 each? 

I'm wearing the cz's today and honestly I think it's just about big enough for me - if I go to the .6 per ear I think I'll be more than happy! What do you think? I'm not a very flashy girl, just want a little sparkle on each ear... but i feel like if they were much bigger I'd feel too conspicuous. 

Do you think ideal/GIA excellent cut H VS2's will bring enough sparkle!? 

Thanks so much for all the help ladies!!!


----------



## nyc_cady

surfergirljen said:


> Okay ... so this might help! Here are a few pics for reference on my ear size. LOL!
> 
> The ones I'm modelling are the cz ones I wore on my wedding day. I don't know what size they are... but am holding them up next to a .78 carat solitaire and you can see the size difference, I'm guessing they are around .4 each?
> 
> I'm wearing the cz's today and honestly I think it's just about big enough for me - if I go to the .6 per ear I think I'll be more than happy! What do you think? I'm not a very flashy girl, just want a little sparkle on each ear... but i feel like if they were much bigger I'd feel too conspicuous.
> 
> Do you think ideal/GIA excellent cut H VS2's will bring enough sparkle!?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the help ladies!!!


 
Nice ears! 

I think that if you went .60 per ear they would look great! And the specs sounds fabulous! We expect lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Contessa

surfergirljen said:


> Do you think ideal/GIA excellent cut H VS2's will bring enough sparkle!?



Most definitely!


----------



## jillhillary

The pics I posted are not very good unfortunately!

They are 4 prong and I really like the screw backs, but I also had them before so I am used to them. I feel really secure with them as I wear them all the time.

The size I got feel perfect for me. Not too small, not too large.


----------



## surfergirljen

nyc_cady said:


> Nice ears!
> 
> I think that if you went .60 per ear they would look great! And the specs sounds fabulous! We expect lots of pictures!!!



haha - thank you! I almost never wear my hair back so I never thought about my ears too much - until now!!


----------



## surfergirljen

jillhillary said:


> The pics I posted are not very good unfortunately!
> 
> They are 4 prong and I really like the screw backs, but I also had them before so I am used to them. I feel really secure with them as I wear them all the time.
> 
> The size I got feel perfect for me. Not too small, not too large.



They sound amazing - perfectly colourless too! wow!!


----------



## jillhillary

I was not seeking that high a color really, but when they came up the price difference was negligible when compared to a lower color so I thought why not!

Even though I had previously worn diamond studs, these were a much better color and cut so was a bit concerned they would look "too sparkly". The responses I received to that query were that of much laughter!! It took a day or so to get used to them, but they really are great, so don't worry about being too conspicuous, you will not


----------



## Blingaddict

Wow... Congrts.. VuittonsLover..Wear them in good health.. I have 2 pairs... Round with bezel setting 2 ct tw and emerald cuts 2.80 ct tw...  Loathe to wear anything else..


----------



## mrs moulds

Blingaddict said:


> Wow... Congrts.. VuittonsLover..Wear them in good health.. I have 2 pairs... Round with bezel setting 2 ct tw and emerald cuts 2.80 ct tw... Loathe to wear anything else..


 

I agree!!!


----------



## aarti

I don't like huge earrings, they don't look good on me, any suggestions on a carat size?


----------



## umamanikam

I think one carat in total would look nice .


----------



## missD

^ agree. If this were rounds. 

In other shapes (like princess), you can go for 1.5ct total weight because these a .50ct round is probably close to .75ct princess in terms of millimeters.


----------



## ame

I think .25ct/.33ct per ear is perfect.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ame said:


> I think .25ct/.33ct per ear is perfect.


 
I agree- up to 35 points an ear is perfect.


----------



## clu13

I like 1 carat total weight.


----------



## shirly3

The bigger, the better.lol . but i don't think i can afford it.


----------



## beachy10

I have 1 ctw dimaond studs and have to say they are my favorite earrings. They go with everything!


----------



## aarti

AntiqueShopper said:


> I agree- up to 35 points an ear is perfect.



I am not sure how carats work, would i ask for a total of .6?


----------



## ame

.7 max, yes.


----------



## twin53

1 cttw in my opinion.  that is also the size that fits most earring jackets in my experience.


----------



## mp4

shirly3 said:


> The bigger, the better.



Amen!  However, if you like smaller, I suggest you go try different size studs on....everyone's earlobes are different.  My sister is only 1 inch taller than me but she can wear 6 cttw studs, but they look ridiculously large on me...


----------



## aarti

^^will do, everyone's telling me wait for another two years because someone will replace my beautiful 1 carat top grade studs that were stolen, but the way i figure it if i go get a say .35 pair from macys i can put them in a bezel when I actually get those studs instead of buying a whole bunch of cheap earrings till i do.


----------



## ame

You won't get high quality from Macy's. Buy good quality ones til you replace the larger ones.


----------



## Althea G.

Any size is good so long as theyre not so big they look fake!


----------



## sassc

Mine are 2 ctw. I like them but ultimately wish they were 3 or 4ctw because I have large lobes; but that wont be happening anytime soon. I bought a pair of jackets to wear with them and it helps satisfy my craving for a larger pair! I posted pics in the reference forum, but here they are with and without the jackets. I just realized how old this thread is!  I'm sure OP has already made her decision!

http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond studs/tpfjewels006.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond studs/tpfjewels008.jpg


----------



## skyqueen

^^Love the jackets!


----------



## skyqueen

4.97 TCW...perfect size for my lobes and height. 
I don't think they look fake and no one has ever asked me. 
I think you get what you can afford and what you are comfortable wearing.


----------



## sassc

Skyqueen, those are gorgeous!  I wouldnt expect anything less from you!  You have got some fabulous pieces! I think they are a perfect size too.


----------



## skyqueen

sassc said:


> Skyqueen, those are gorgeous! I wouldnt expect anything less from you! You have got some fabulous pieces! I think they are a perfect size too.


----------



## Contessa

SkyQueen, you have impeccable taste. But those earrings aren't what makes you sparkle


----------



## skyqueen

My darling La Contessa...
BTW, love the avatar! But can't wait to see the new re-set...OH LA LA!


----------



## Contessa

skyqueen said:


> My darling La Contessa...
> BTW, love the avatar! But can't wait to see the new re-set...OH LA LA!


 
Thanks Sky 

I've contacted Leon and I'm awaiting a response!


----------



## mrs moulds

blingaholic said:


> ^^^^
> 
> how true that is! nasty shrinkage always sets in!
> 
> have you thought about earring jackets? maybe you can get some diamond halo jackets to fit around your studs, and then you'd have a bigger look without having to spend a lot. that'll leave you money for....whatever else you've been eyeballing!


 

Great ideal^^^^. This is exactly what I wear. I have 1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 carat diamond earring jackets and they look like they are over 2.0 carats each ear. I am wearing them in my avatar... 

Tell me what you think....


----------



## kohl_mascara

skyqueen said:


> 4.97 TCW...perfect size for my lobes and height.
> I don't think they look fake and no one has ever asked me.
> I think you get what you can afford and what you are comfortable wearing.



WOW, those are some BBDs (big beautiful diamonds)!!!  They look stunning on you and you wear them so incredibly well!


----------



## mrs moulds

sassc said:


> Mine are 2 ctw. I like them but ultimately wish they were 3 or 4ctw because I have large lobes; but that wont be happening anytime soon. I bought a pair of jackets to wear with them and it helps satisfy my craving for a larger pair! I posted pics in the reference forum, but here they are with and without the jackets. I just realized how old this thread is! I'm sure OP has already made her decision!
> 
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond studs/tpfjewels006.jpg
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond studs/tpfjewels008.jpg


 

OMG!!!  This is the reason why I wear jackets because I feel that my ear lobes are large too and need that extra bing... I love your jackets!  I need to upgrade!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> 4.97 TCW...perfect size for my lobes and height.
> I don't think they look fake and no one has ever asked me.
> I think you get what you can afford and what you are comfortable wearing.


 
Chile please!

Your earrings does not look fake at all!  If these were mine, I would be rocking them too!


----------



## habanerita

Oh would love some tips on where to get the jackets, have been wanting some for a while.


----------



## mrs moulds

habanerita said:


> Oh would love some tips on where to get the jackets, have been wanting some for a while.


 

There are so many website that have jackets. I googled "diamond earring jackets", I got many hits. But, I did see some stunning ones at Jared's last week... And the prices were reasonable.  

I hope that this helps you...


----------



## skyqueen

kohl_mascara said:


> WOW, those are some BBDs (big beautiful diamonds)!!! They look stunning on you and you wear them so incredibly well!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> There are so many website that have jackets. I googled "diamond earring jackets", I got many hits. But, I did see some stunning ones at Jared's last week... And the prices were reasonable.
> 
> I hope that this helps you...


The jackets are a great idea!


----------



## sassc

mrs moulds said:


> OMG!!! This is the reason why I wear jackets because I feel that my ear lobes are large too and need that extra bing... I love your jackets! I need to upgrade!!!


 
Thanks Mrs moulds.  Yeah, unfortunately I inherited my moms earlobes!!!   Your lobes dont look very large in your avatar, and your jackets look good too!  Anyways, I am happy with the jackets, I got mine at a local high end mall jewelry store called Llienjquist and Becksted. (sorry may have spelled that wrong.)


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Chile please!
> 
> Your earrings does not look fake at all! If these were mine, I would be rocking them too!


----------



## Jude Smid

Yeah, I also really don't like to see a woman wearing earrings that hang down just because the stone is too big/heavy. And yes also for diamonds it can be "too big", diamonds have to be worn with a sense of class or not at all (well that's my opinion


----------



## windycityaj

Because my lobes are kind of small, anything too large just doesn't sit right on my ear. I like a little over a carat in each ear is good for me.  I've seen women with some terrible looking larger stones. I never want to sacrifice quality for size.


----------



## Forsyte

I personally like something small but not too small. I don't know carat sizes well but I think 5-6mm for diamonds is as large as I would go.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I'm about the same age as OP 
I don't think whether you are petite or not has much to do with size of earlobes but I am also petite.

I wouldn't wear anything larger than 2 carrat at my age.

I think a lot of people would assume huge diamonds on someone in their mid twenties are fake.


----------



## amina.pink

My Mother is very petite and has tiny, tiny earlobes so wears a 0.30ct RB in each ear and they cover her entire lobe... they look huge on her!  They are ideal cut and have a wonderful presence on her.  People can never believe the carat weight is so small when they ask.  Unfortunately for me I inherited my Father's ears... my lobes are much bigger and so her studs get completely lost on me.  Just goes to show though how much it varies from person to person depending on their features.
I'd love a 1.40-1.50cttw pair some day soon...


----------



## Leah

I do not agree at all people generally assume anything larger than X carat is fake - it really depends where you are from, culturally, socially, professionally and even income bracket wise.

Where I come from, culturally there is no such thing as too large. 

More than the size, the only thing you need to consider, in my view, is the appropriateness of the situation (e.g. a corporate situation will mean more conservative choices vs. what I'd choose in my own personal time.)


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

What is your culture ? ^ I'm curious because you don't say where you are from.

Obviously I can only speak from my own point of view ( as someone who lives in the west) 
But where I live if a 20 something was walking down the street, attending uni, or dancing in a nightclub ( things people my age do) whilst wearing 5 carrat studs I think post casual observers would think the studs were fake.


----------



## Leah

^^^ 
I regularly see ladies in their 20s, during the day, wear 2-3 carats on EACH ear, looks great on them. In addition, I regularly bump into older ladies wearing as much as 4-5 carats on each ear while walking the dogs in the morning, looks just as great. 

As for my culture, I'm not in the habit of giving specific details of my background but rest assured, there are SEVERAL cities in which wearing significantly size carat diamonds, even during the day, are not so surprising. 

Very few people would automatically assume big diamonds are fakes in cities like Hong Kong, Moscow and Dubai.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

No one is asking for specific details of your background I was just curious as to what general area or culture you were referring to.

I have never been to Moscow, Hong Kong or Dubai but if younger women wearing 3 carats in each ear is normal for everyday dressing, I have no reason to disagree with you since I have not been there.

I'm simply saying that in _my_ experience as someone who lives in an upper class area of a large city ( I also travel to NYC and visit cousins in British Columbia a lot) it's not common for young, University aged women to wear very large diamonds in an everyday setting.
By that I mean shopping, walking the dog, Uni or even casual nights out.

My experience is if I see a girl my age wearing 3 carats and walking her dog or in a class people might think they are fake.. and that should not be discounted. 
I also don't really think it has much to so with social standing or income. I know lots of well-to-do young women like myself and we don't necessarily wear our flashiest jewelry for super casual every day wear.


----------



## Leah

^^^^
*
I think a lot of people would assume huge diamonds on someone in their mid twenties are fake.
*

This was your earlier quote, which I disagreed with as MY experience has proven otherwise. Quite obviously it's a given that when people here give opinions on what they find normal or acceptable, it's based on where they're from, where they've been.


----------



## black jade

I think that it's actually when the earrings are larger that you can truly tell whether they are fake or not. In my experience, .25 carat total weight CZ's, especially if they are clean, you really can't tell that they aren't real.However when you get to the sizes like 1.5 carat total weight and up, the fake czs get very obvious.  they have that white windowy look and it looks really bad.

Many around here wear enormous fake czs, it's in style for some reason, especially for teenage boys to have giant czs.

I have earrings about 2 carats total weight, H color, VS clarity, H& A. When I first got them I worried if people would think they were fake or not,but now I don't really care.  I enjoy a lot of things about them but one of the things I enjoy most is not having to constantly clean them, like when I used to wear CZs.  That is, of course I clean them, but with the CZs  when I used to glimpse myself in the mirror I'd be frustrated and wipethem off.  Now, when I glimpse my diamonds, they always look great andlook real.

I hvae no idea if I have large or small earlobes, I just knew this was the size i wanted so i picked them out when my husband wanted to give me a special present. For twenty-five years before that, I had .05 total weight diamond studs (which I also liked, because they were also a special present). I think that you should enjoy your things and be grateful if they are a gift from someone who loves you or you worked hard and can afford them without debt.  I don't see that your age has anything to do with this at all.  If I was twenty and had these earrings, I would still wear them and enjoy them. These are the size I like (no upgrades are planned) but if someone else likes 4 carat tw. or 5 carat total weight,I think they should wear them all day if they want, every day--just make sure that you get those earring backs that prevent them from drooping and tugging your earlobe down.


----------



## howardu09

I think it is a matter of personal preference. I work in a jewelry store and I always recommend buying under 2 ctw. 

In my completely personal opinion, I think studs in any plain stone larger than about 6-7 mm each are just tacky. If there is a dangle, then perhaps it could work.

I had a customer who insisted on studs that were about 10mm each, and I had no other choice than to sell them to her even though I honestly thought they looked terrible.


----------



## skphotoimages

I'll be honest...if I see earring at or over 2ctw, I usually assume they are fake.  I live in a large city with plenty of affluent areas...and I still just don't see large diamond studs often...when I do, and its usually a younger person, I assume they are fake. I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover...I'm nothing like what I look to others I'm sure...lol.  And you can't always tell with a glimpse they are cz's. In my early 20s I had a pair of cz's that I never had to clean and they always looked amazing. Sparkle, fire..never cloudy or yucky looking. They were 2cttw-ish. And someday when I figure out if I'm allergic to platinum or not I'll probably not go over 0.75cttw.  I learned my "bigger is better" lesson with my ering. it's bigger than average around here, and I just don't look the part. I know some people think its fake based on the leading questions they ask.


----------



## Julide

I think it depends on your ears!!I have huge earlobes, I could probaly wear 5 ct on each ear and still have room for more!!!


----------



## Leah

Julide said:


> I think it depends on your ears!!I have huge earlobes, I could probaly wear 5 ct on each ear and still have room for more!!!



 Go Julide!


----------



## alliemia

I have literally no earlobe. My ear attaches right to my head. I have .33 studs that practically take up my entire lobe that I have.


----------



## skyqueen

Julide said:


> I think it depends on your ears!!I have huge earlobes, I could probaly wear 5 ct on each ear and still have room for more!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love your signature! 

And I've never seen studs that I thought were too big...it does depend on how big your ears and head are though. I would say not bigger than 4 or 5.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I was debating that too. I ended up retiring my 1.75 ctw earrings away and got diamond pave alhambra earrings. They go with everything and I **love** them. Now, this thread is starting me thinking....lol


----------



## scott_f

when my wife wears all of her diamond studs (which is rare), shes wearing close to 20 karats

but a very good ours is a jeweler, which helps out alot, with any jewelery we buy, lol

her biggest are 2k then they go down by close .25k from there with a couple pairs of lighter weights

shes got 15 piercings in each ear, so when she wears all diamonds, they are approx 2k, 1.75, 1.5, 1.25, 1, .75, .75, .5, .5, .25, .25, .125, .125, .125, .125 then shes also got .075 for each nostril piercing

i have 4 piercings in each lobe and a couple cart piercings myself

i also own diamond studs for myself, but my biggest are about .8k, with the smallest being about .15 but i typically wear all hoops in graduated sizes


----------



## Khana

scott_f said:


> when my wife wears all of her diamond studs (which is rare), shes wearing close to 20 karats
> 
> but a very good ours is a jeweler, which helps out alot, with any jewelery we buy, lol
> 
> her biggest are 2k then they go down by close .25k from there with a couple pairs of lighter weights
> 
> shes got 15 piercings in each ear, so when she wears all diamonds, they are approx 2k, 1.75, 1.5, 1.25, 1, .75, .75, .5, .5, .25, .25, .125, .125, .125, .125 then shes also got .075 for each nostril piercing
> 
> i have 4 piercings in each lobe and a couple cart piercings myself
> 
> i also own diamond studs for myself, but my biggest are about .8k, with the smallest being about .15 but i typically wear all hoops in graduated sizes



Wow, that sounds over-the-top, super sparkly and fun! Do you have a photo of your lovely lady in all her diamond gear? I'd get a real kick out of seeing that.

Thanks!


----------



## Khana

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I was debating that too. I ended up retiring my 1.75 ctw earrings away and got diamond pave alhambra earrings. They go with everything and I **love** them. Now, this thread is starting me thinking....lol



Those pave earrings sound really nice and it seems that you are getting great use out of them. I tried to find some photos on the internet. Do yo have the dangly ones, or the stud version?


----------



## roses5682

I would love to rock 2 ctw studs, too bad its not in the budget right now. I do however have a very very nice set of .75 that sparkle from across the room that I wear pretty regularly. I think quality of the diamonds one wears play a big part as to whether people assume they are fake.


----------



## black jade

roses5682 said:


> I would love to rock 2 ctw studs, too bad its not in the budget right now. I do however have a very very nice set of .75 that sparkle from across the room that I wear pretty regularly. I think quality of the diamonds one wears play a big part as to whether people assume they are fake.


 
I have a really good quality, H VS2, H & A, but a lot of people not in the know just assume a larger pair is fake without really looking--at least around here.  I don't really care if people think mine are fake or not, though.  I used to when I first got them but I decided life is too short.

Yours sound pretty.  Have you posted pics somewhere?


----------



## roses5682

Jade,

i agree we shouldnt worry what other will think when rocking our goods, but sometimes its hard not to. No, I havent posted pics but will try to do so today.


----------



## scott_f

Khana said:


> Wow, that sounds over-the-top, super sparkly and fun! Do you have a photo of your lovely lady in all her diamond gear? I'd get a real kick out of seeing that.
> 
> Thanks!


over the top? not really....thats just how we are...lol

super sparkly and fun? absolutely

i might have a pic......if i dont ill try and get one for you


----------



## Jennifer.L

For me, I don't like the look of anything over 3cts total. When I see someone wearing huge diamonds, and/or lots of diamonds, real or not, I just assume they're fake; not to mention it looks tacky, imo. However, with that said, everyone should wear what they feel comfortable in because, honestly, that's all that matters.


----------



## PorscheGirl

I wear my 4ctTW diamond studs every day. They are emerald cut and possibly not as blingy as round earrings. If people assume they are fake, so be it. I know they're not.


----------



## Stella1

I have a pair of 3.5 tcw brilliant studs and I wear them almost every day, they definitely are eye-catching and I do get comments sometimes. That said, I have a 2 tcw pair that are also beautiful, definitely big enough to make a statement. HTH


----------



## cobalt71

think 1-2 carat each is a good size. Having said that, i like larger jewelery so this size maynot be for everyone. I definately don't like HUGE diamond studs-anything over 3 carat each is way too big and reminds me of infamous ladies on the Basketball Wives


----------



## mp4

3.5 cttw for me...worn everyday!  I don't get any comments.  When I see women with giant studs, I think I'm ready to size up!!!!  This totally happened at BH NM when I was in LA for business the other week!!!!

It's all a matter of preference.  I would never look at a woman with small studs and think how small.


----------



## mp4

Julide said:


> I think it depends on your ears!!I have huge earlobes, I could probaly wear 5 ct on each ear and still have room for more!!!



ITA and LOL!!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

scott_f said:


> over the top? not really....thats just how we are...lol
> 
> super sparkly and fun? absolutely
> 
> i might have a pic......if i dont ill try and get one for you


I'd love to see a pic too, (granted it doesn't have to be all of them, but I'd personally like to see it on someone else with even 3-4 of them as I have 5 piercings in my ears and would love to work towards a diamond graduated look over time) when you get time  Thanks!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

I recently bought 1.5 cttw studs and honestly I would not look bigger! The take up most of my ear lobe and stand out quite a bit. I spent a long time researching studs and I do think when you buy ideal cut high quality diamonds they appear to be much bigger than they are.


----------



## black jade

^ Pics, please!
I'd also love to see a pic of the 4 cttw emerald cut studs mentioned above.
I think we might each have a different cut off point when we decide we're satisfied.  For some, its .25 cctw and for some its 4.00 cttw or more depending on size of earlobes, general style/personality (subdued or blingy), circles you move in, wardrobe you tend to wear and a lot of other factors (maybe your sweetie gave you your earrings and you want to wear them all the time because you're sentimental about them.  Or maybe you inherited them from your dead mother and would never upgrade for that reason).
I like to see the different sizes on different people and have admired everything from .05 cttw up-and up--and up--- (I am the person who has the .05ctw earrings and I just love them for sentimental reasons and still do wear them, though I now have a larger pair.  they really are pretty.  In a kind of buttercup setting that you don't see a lot anymore).


----------



## krawford

Mine are 2.25 ctw, but I have always wanted them to be a little bigger, like 3.0 ctw.


----------



## scott_f

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'd love to see a pic too, (granted it doesn't have to be all of them, but I'd personally like to see it on someone else with even 3-4 of them as I have 5 piercings in my ears and would love to work towards a diamond graduated look over time) when you get time  Thanks!!


ill see if i can get her to give me some pics


----------



## dcooney4

I looking for reasonably priced small diamond stud earrings? Who is your favorite jeweler? I have very small earlobes too. I'm looking for an everyday earring.


----------



## doreenjoy

I was thinking, dcooney, since you plan to wear these all the time, would you consider a labret? They are commonly used in lip/nose/ear piercings and they have either "push on" or screw on heads. In other words, the post is solid and the front of the earring, with the gem, is the part that attaches. 

I have tiny ones with CZs for my additional ear piercings and I've been thinking of diamond ones. 

I have no experience with this site but it shows an example: 
http://www.freshtrends.com/cgi-bin/item/FT-GL-DMND-WHT


----------



## dcooney4

I have never thought of that. Won't it be to thick for my tiny holes. It is definitely worth checking out. I also saw white sapphires earrings at the mall. They said they were not lab created are they any good?


----------



## doreenjoy

You can buy a labret in any gauge size (there's a dropdown list on the link I posted). 

most piercings done in the US are with an 18 gauge needle; if you feel your holes are smaller than the norm, go with 20 gauge which is the thinnest. 

It's hard to explain how the labret works. The back is just a little flat disk that's permanently attached to the post. You put it through your earlobe from behind (instead of from the front like a regular earring). The post is hollow and threaded on the inside. Then the front, the stone, is on a little, even thinner post that screws into teh post from the front. 

some labrets aren't threaded, they are "push in" style. There is a slight curve on the part that pushes in that keeps it inside the post. 

For earrings I leave in for long periods of time, I always get labrets because they're so comfortable and they won't come off unless I want them to.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I was looking at a lot of different sites. Angolee, Zoara, James Allen, and blue Nile all had nice things,but if I want 3/4 ctw it gets pricey quick. Angolee had a open tulip setting that I found interesting but it is not a screwback. I bought little 1/2 ctw cz today to see if I liked the look of a smaller stud and I do.


----------



## dcooney4

Doreen that sounds really good. Do they have stones just a tiny bit bigger or do you know any name brand stores that carry them? I think I would need to try this on to see if it would work for me.


----------



## doreenjoy

I think buying CZ until you decide on a size is a good way to go. 



dcooney4 said:


> Doreen that sounds really good. Do they have stones just a tiny bit bigger or do you know any name brand stores that carry them? I think I would need to try this on to see if it would work for me.


 
If you live near a city, go to any piercing salon. It might look scary from the front of the store  but they're usually very nice and helpful. Tell them you have never worn a labret and ask them to show you some styles. they are piercing experts and can tell you size of the holes in your ears so that you get the correct gauge. I had my last piercing done at a place called Body Manipulations in San Francisco and they were beyond wonderful. 

If you like the labrets, you can order online or the store can usually order what you want. They are a bit of a pain to put in (it usually takes me a minute to do myself), but once they're in they're super comfortable and if you get non-reactive posts like titanium you can leave them in for years. I only take mine out to show people how the work, or if I want to change the heads (I have turquoise and CZ push-pins).


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks doreenjoy! I will check them out.


----------



## doreenjoy

I asked a friend just now where she got her 1/2 ct total weight studs, and she said Costco online. They are very sparkly brilliant cut. I just looked and they have the traditional screw-back style. You might ask customer service what the gauge on the posts is.


----------



## dcooney4

Awesome! I will check it out. I was just looking at some labrets online but they all seem to have a thick gauge.


----------



## doreenjoy

dcooney4 said:


> Awesome! I will check it out. I was just looking at some labrets online but they all seem to have a thick gauge.


 

Huh. The most common gauge is 14 but you can definitely find them down to 20 gauge. Mine are both 18 gauge. I got the 2nd pair online (evilbay, I think).


----------



## dcooney4

Earrings at costco look really good. I will show them to my dh tomorrow. They are very clean and bright. We don't be long to costco but it might be worth it. 14 is what I was seeing but I still want to check some out in person. Thanks again for all your help. I'm going to bed now. Have a great night. If you think of any thing else I will check it in the morning.


----------



## ame

I bought some .33ctw Kwiat studs from Nordstrom actu. I got them during the anniversary sale. You can also look at a site like whiteflash but I had horrible experience with their metalwork. Their stones are stellar. If you want good stones you can also do blue nile


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks ame!


----------



## dcooney4

Today I was also looking at some princess cut studs. Do you think they would show more or classic round better. It's unbelievable how many factors there are to think about like table size, depth, and others, my head is starting to spin.


----------



## dcooney4

Anyone ever order from diamondstuds4less or Diamond wave?


----------



## GucciObsessed

I considered buying studs from Diamond Wave but ended up purchasing at Zoara instead. I highly recommend them. GIA cert and the setting is gorgeous. I bought 1.5 ct studs.


----------



## dcooney4

Wow, I was just looking just looking at their site. Which setting did you get?


----------



## ame

dcooney4 said:


> Today I was also looking at some princess cut studs. Do you think they would show more or classic round better. It's unbelievable how many factors there are to think about like table size, depth, and others, my head is starting to spin.



I, personally, would never go princess over round. I feel like rounds are more classic and I honestly look at Princess as a bit of a "trend".


----------



## GucciObsessed

I bought the round woven setting in 18K white gold. I don't like the way martini styles fit in my ears and I wanted 4 prongs to match my ring. I highly recommend Zoara, I was very happy with them.


----------



## dcooney4

Ame- I went and looked at the princess ones at the local mall and I think you are right. I going to stick with the round. GucciObsessed that is the one I wrote in my list. My only worry with them is that they don't have screwbacks.  I have very curly hair and I was worried I might lose them. The woven one that I was looking at said .70 ctw  color H-I and SI 2 clarity.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Mine do not have screwbacks. I don't love screwback earrings because IME they twist and sometimes come undone. Plus they hurt my ears! The friction backs on the Zoara studs are really really tight. But like you I am paranoid about losing expensive earrings so I use the Zoara backs AND on the end of the post those super inexpensive rubber tube backs they usually put on hanging earrings. The GIA certs I have from Zoara are I color and SI1 for 1.5 tcw earrings. They are excellent cut. I put the dimensions in the HCA and both scored under a 2. If you want I can take some pictures. Also try searching the Internet for coupon codes, I think I received an additonal 12% off of these earrings and I was really happy.

Btw, I have princess cut studs and I never wear them! I've worn the rounds almost every day!


----------



## dcooney4

Your earrings sound fantastic. I wish they still offered The SI 1. Their are two more company's that I have added. Diamonds4less has a 1/2 ctw in 14k or platinum IGI report and Cut-excellent, color is H,Clarity is VS. They also let you up grade if you want. I also found Angolee and they have 1/2 ctw 18k gold excellent cut,f-g in color, vs in clarity. This company will send them out to get a gia report,but it does come with warranty. They also have some interesting settings but not as nice as your woven.


----------



## dcooney4

What is HCA? Also is there that much difference between 1/2 ctw and 3/4 ctw. Not sure if I should get vs 1/2 ctw or larger but SI 3/4. Though the Zoara earrings are calling me,just wish they still had a better clarity.


----------



## dcooney4

What is HCA? Also is there that much difference between 1/2 ctw and 3/4 ctw. Not sure if I should get vs 1/2 ctw or larger but SI 3/4. Though the Zoara earrings are calling me,just wish they still had the better clarity like yours.


----------



## ame

The HCA is a "tool" on pricescope to help weed out well cut stones from lesser cut stones.  It only works on rounds IIRC.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you! I'm learning a lot from all of you.


----------



## OVincze

If you want exceptional stones I would go with Whiteflash especially if the studs are smaller sized because their stones have maximum brilliance and especially fire. I think that can make smaller stones show more. I would go with them if I got smaller earrings or studs and I have small earlobes too but tiny earrings are like I am wearing nothing love studs though.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you! I will check them out.


----------



## ame

I never usually recommend that company, but I know their stones are fantastic. 

I have Kwiats which I love. But they're slightly more expensive, and if you don't get them on sale I think they're overpriced.


----------



## dcooney4

I ended up ordering a 1/2 ctw pair. Thanks to everyones help I got a coupon code which was great. I went to one of those big club type places near me but they did not have the same deal as costco. Hopefully they will look nice.


----------



## doreenjoy

Post pics when you get them. I promise to ooh and aah.


----------



## dcooney4

You are so cute!


----------



## ame

lol I think many of us will Ooo and Ahhh. lol


----------



## dcooney4

You are all so funny!


----------



## bobolo

Mine are 2.2 
1.1 each . 
and they donot appear to be to big . But I am alo very tall 
I have seen people with much larger . I think they are fine


----------



## chanel-girl

I have learned that the size of diamond studs that work on you are not always connected to the size of your body and face. I always thought it completely was but the size, shape and thickness of your ears and lobes really makes the biggest difference in how a size stud looks on someone. I'm only 4 11" and  petite with a "delicate" smaller face and my ears are small in size but they are very fleshy and my lobes are very "thick" lol so I can can wear 3 ctw studs that don't look too large. My mother who is the same size and height but has very thin lobes and delicate ears puts my studs on and they look much larger on her!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The nicest ones that you can afford.
Diamonds tend to shrink over time.....LOL.


----------



## ek9977

I have quite a small face and pretty much got the the nicest/largest ones (0.6ct each) that when worn, still have a little "ring" of flesh around.


----------



## lovely_bag

chanel-girl said:


> I have learned that the size of diamond studs that work on you are not always connected to the size of your body and face. I always thought it completely was but the size, shape and thickness of your ears and lobes really makes the biggest difference in how a size stud looks on someone. I'm only 4 11" and  petite with a "delicate" smaller face and my ears are small in size but they are very fleshy and my lobes are very "thick" lol so I can can wear 3 ctw studs that don't look too large. My mother who is the same size and height but has very thin lobes and delicate ears puts my studs on and they look much larger on her!


Please tell all the SA around the globe! They always look at my height (5'10''), that's it!


----------



## Kathd

I really appreciate your help in deciding!


----------



## ame

They look amazing!!!!


----------



## emxowm

Beautiful!


----------



## CMM

They are beautiful. What size are they? They look perfect on you!


----------



## HauteMama

Congratulations! They look perfect on you!


----------



## nc.girl

Those are gorgeous, and the size is perfect on you! Congrats; hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Kathd

Thank you, ladies! I'm thrilled! 

They are .66 ct, ideal cut, I, SI2...


----------



## twin53

sooo pretty!


----------



## girliceclimber

I love them so much! They are the perfect size and look great on you.


----------



## prettysquare

really lovely! I'm sure you'll get tons of wear and enjoyment out of them.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Congrats!  They're beautiful


----------



## GucciObsessed

Beautiful! Delicate and feminine!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

They're so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## akemibabe

congrats!!! they are so pretty


----------



## Diamond Dazed

How pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## akimoto

Perfect! Love them


----------



## chanel-girl

Congrats! they are perfect!


----------



## zjajkj

it look great on you!


----------



## vancleef fan

Beautiful.... Enjoy them


----------



## ceja

They are so lovely and will look beautiful for years to come, congrats!


----------



## lily25

Many congrats! They are very pretty and suit you perfectly!


----------



## chpwhy

Perfect!


----------



## lovely_bag

They are beautiful, look perfect on your ear. Congratulations!


----------



## LVkitty

Pretty, perfect size for your ears...and go with everything!


----------



## claypot

Very pretty, congratulations!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Beautiful. Mine are about the same size. I love them. I wear them for every day and for dressing up!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## Kathd

Thank you very much, ladies! I am really glad you like them! 

I think they're just perfect for every day wear.

Yay!


----------



## jillhillary

Gorgeous!
I bought mine from Blue Nile as well and am very happy with them.


----------



## Ghost55

Very pretty~ Congrats!


----------



## cung

congrats! It's so gorgeous and timeless design. would go with any outfit


----------



## Luv Classics

*Gorgeous!*


----------



## MatAllston

I love them on you, congrats!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Gorgeous.. what size are they?


----------



## Kathd

Thanks again, everyone, for all the nice compliments!


----------



## Kathd

CMM said:


> They are beautiful. What size are they? They look perfect on you!


 


VuittonsLover said:


> Gorgeous.. what size are they?


 
They're .66 ct, ideal cut, I, SI2.


----------



## bb10lue

Congrats!! I got a pair from Blue Nile a few weeks ago and love it!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Kathd said:


> They're .66 ct, ideal cut, I, SI2.



They look much bigger.  I just got 1.75 tw and they don't look much larger then those.


----------



## tiffanystar

They look fabulous (love the martini setting).


----------



## noon

Lovely, congrats!


----------



## Lizgizmo

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sheanabelle

hey afficianados, I am contemplating diamond studs for my upcoming birthday. Thinking...1.6-2.0 tcw. i am unclear about other specs and how much they impact my decision on the earrings. Looking for any helpful guidance in the area.   $$ unfortunately is an issue lol, and i cannot get too crazy, but i know i will have these for forever so i am willing to splurge a bit. Where is the best place to start my search?? thanks!


----------



## ame

Well, what's your budget? You could start with a site like Blue Nile. IDJewelry is in NYC, as is Good Old Gold (Long Island and worht the hump), and all three will give you great quality. My personal specs for earrings would be in the I-J color range, maybe SI1 clarity, ideal cut (I like a 55% table).


----------



## Swanky

^co-sign Ame's post


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Hi all. I have always wanted a pair of classic diamond stud earrings. I told DH I wanted 1ctw... Fast forward he bought me some, now that I have them I think they're too small for everyday wear. 

What do you guys think, is 1ctw too small? Shld I ask him to exchange them for larger?


----------



## ame

I think they're perfect. I wear .33ctw! I am someone who thinks studs look most amazing and classic when they're small, amazingly well cut and subtle.

But if you aren't happy you need what will make you happy!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thank you AME for responding so fast!!!  I actually do like the size and I think they look good on me, and they sparkle like CRAZY!!! I just wondered if anyone had experience as I didn't want to regret them later... but I guess thats what upgrades are for


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I think 1 ct is a great every day size.  I wear a pair of yellow diamond studs that are about 0.8 tdw every day.  I want a pair of 1.5 to 2.0s but don't see myself wearing studs of that size for every day wear.  I think studs are lovely in all sizes.  They are so personal and everyone's earlobes are different... You have to be comfortable with their size.  Personally though, i think a smaller stud with great cut and fire far surpasses a larger stud.


----------



## NurseAnn

I think it depends on how big they are relative to your ear lobe size.  My ideal size would be 1.2ctw.  I wouldn't get a bigger size even if I could afford it because I just like the proportions.


----------



## etk123

I have 1.5ctw and .70ctw. I prefer the smaller ones! They are super sparkly but still discreet. They are my everyday favorite earrings. I wear the bigger ones when I want alot of bling. Good luck deciding, I'm sure they'll be gorgeous in either size!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thanks ladies for your responses! I think Im going to stick with the 1ctw. I do have fairly small ears so bigger might be too overwhelming for me. Plus I appreciate the effort of my DH  Thanks for the help.


----------



## neverenoughbags

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks ladies for your responses! I think Im going to stick with the 1ctw. I do have fairly small ears so bigger might be too overwhelming for me. Plus I appreciate the effort of my DH  Thanks for the help.



I think it all depends on your ear lobe.   I upgraded my studs to 1.42 tdw.  Here are some pics.  I think the size is nice.  Might have been able to go a bit bigger. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/should-i-upgrade-my-diamond-studs-679687-2.html


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^^^  I like!!! They look so good on you. I think the coverage ratio of mine are about the same as yours on me maybe a little smaller.


----------



## neverenoughbags

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> ^^^  I like!!! They look so good on you. I think the coverage ratio of mine are about the same as yours on me maybe a little smaller.



Glad I was able to help!


----------



## glamour724

Check out Brian Gavin diamonds online. Incredibly cut stones. I'd make cut your #1 priority and focus on getting the best stones you can (as opposed to skimping on something and going for a bigger carat weight). Even 1.5 carats will look very substantial.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

It's so hard to get a decent pic of them! I passed a mirror in BeBe and they were so full of fire they were dancing!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mine are 4ct tw (each 2ct) E color and very sparkly.  Gift from dh for having our last baby.  Honestly, I wear them nearly every day and with everything.  I really think it's what you feel most comfortable with.
It is much better to go with the best quality you can afford..regardless of size.  
While mine are generously sized, I would take a small, well- cut diamond over a larger lesser quality diamond any day.


----------



## sheanabelle

ame said:


> Well, what's your budget? You could start with a site like Blue Nile. IDJewelry is in NYC, as is Good Old Gold (Long Island and worht the hump), and all three will give you great quality. My personal specs for earrings would be in the I-J color
> range, maybe SI1 clarity, ideal cut (I like a 55% table).




THANK you for the great info. im thinking about $5k...so maybe i need to stay on the smaller side.


----------



## sheanabelle

glamour724 said:


> Check out Brian Gavin diamonds online. Incredibly cut stones. I'd make cut your #1 priority and focus on getting the best stones you can (as opposed to skimping on something and going for a bigger carat weight). Even 1.5 carats will look very substantial.




great advice, thanks!


----------



## LouisLVer

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 1576910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576912


 

I feel like that is a perfectly beautiful size. You can't miss them, and if they are sparklers even better. I think they look classic and fashionable. Good choice.


----------



## chanel-girl

They are gorgeous! 1 ctw would never be considered too small! They look very elegant. But you can experience "shrinkage" with diamonds so if you are already wishing they were larger in time that may only increase. I have found that it is all what you are used to seeing on yourself. I started off wearing .25 ctw and now wear 2.5 ctw but I love larger studs and although my earlobes are small they are very "meaty".


----------



## surfergirljen

NurseAnn said:


> I think it depends on how big they are relative to your ear lobe size.  My ideal size would be 1.2ctw.  I wouldn't get a bigger size even if I could afford it because I just like the proportions.





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks ladies for your responses! I think Im going to stick with the 1ctw. I do have fairly small ears so bigger might be too overwhelming for me. Plus I appreciate the effort of my DH  Thanks for the help.



Good choice! I'm the same as NurseAnne - 1.2 tcw and every day I think how perfect they are size wise. I never take them off!!! They are great cuts and sparkle like crazy but just the perfect size to never be too much. Yours sound perfect!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thanks you guys for all of your help. I have them on now and I'm at an elementary school, and l don't feel over the top!!! I also must admit I put on my little black dress and heels and I felt very chic  everytime I pass a mirror the sparkle catches me off guard (kinda like when I first got my ering!!!


----------



## Kathd

I'm so happy for you! They're gorgeous! And the perfect size to me!


----------



## neverenoughbags

I think they look great.  Your ear lobes look smaller than mine, so I think the proportions are good for you.   Enjoy!   I wear mine everyday!   They are such a worry free earring.


----------



## pandapharm

They look very nice on you OP! Great size and just the perfect amount of bling. Very thoughtful of your DH


----------



## skyqueen

CUT, CUT, and CUT!


----------



## chanel-girl

Sheanabelle, if you are in nyc stop by the jewelry district and visit I.D. jewelry. They have great prices and I have been buying all my diamonds from them for the last 10 years. Ask for Yekutial or Tammy. They always have a lot of pre-set studs or you can pick out the stones and have them set for you. I would look for the best cut first then color and then clarity imo.


----------



## sheanabelle

Thanks!


----------



## anyamani

They are perfect for everyday wear. I think the cut and the fire is very important. The fact that yours are full of fire is a very important plus!


----------



## Asscher

Go for larger ones now if you're already feeling they're small. No point waiting imo since you'd still pine for the larger ones. It's good that you teach in an elementary school. Cos children (whom you see most of the time) are not likely to comment on larger studs.


----------



## nay.nay01

I think they look good on you and the size is good! Congrats!


----------



## sheanabelle

ame said:


> Well, what's your budget? You could start with a site like Blue Nile. IDJewelry is in NYC, as is Good Old Gold (Long Island and worht the hump), and all three will give you great quality. My personal specs for earrings would be in the I-J color range, maybe SI1 clarity, ideal cut (I like a 55% table).



again ame, thanks for your help! I went into Zales yesterday JUST to check and see which size was better for me (ended up being 1.5tcw) and i was talking to the girl about the cut and such. She seemed to think it was fine to go with just "good." It made me think of you and your great standards.  I'm going to hold out and find ideal.


----------



## ame

Well, that's why she works for Zales. Yikes. Don;'t skimp on cut quality.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ame said:


> Well, that's why she works for Zales. Yikes. Don;'t skimp on cut quality.



Ame, I actually laughed out loud when I read that!  So true!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, Zales is like going to Kohl's vs Nordstrom.  You won't get the same quality.


----------



## sheanabelle

lol...totally agree! thanks ladies.


----------



## ame

I read that after I posted it and thought "oh I bet that sounds really mean".


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ But it was funny and very true! LOL


----------



## cung

I think it's just right for you, bigger ones could be too much in your earlobes


----------



## sheanabelle

ame said:


> Well, what's your budget? You could start with a site like Blue Nile. IDJewelry is in NYC, as is Good Old Gold (Long Island and worht the hump), and all three will give you great quality. My personal specs for earrings would be in the I-J color range, maybe SI1 clarity, ideal cut (I like a 55% table).



thanks for your rec on IDjewelry...wow 47th street is pretty crazy. I can't believe i've never been to the diamond district! Anyway, wanted to see what you thought of these specs...the earrings were pretty lovely in person, I just maybe want less inclusions but the price seemed good...can you still try to haggle with these sellers??

1.52tcw
cut: very good 
color: I
SI2
$2595


----------



## ame

I need way more info than that. I need angles and percentages for each stone.

Are they from IDJewelry? Tell them you're a pricescoper. Theyll give you better diamond options than if you're the average josephine.


----------



## sheanabelle

ooooh ok. It was from ID.


----------



## ame

Yea tell them you need more information on those stones, but that you're a pricescoper and we can see what the paper looks like on these.


----------



## chanel-girl

sheanabelle said:


> thanks for your rec on IDjewelry...wow 47th street is pretty crazy. I can't believe i've never been to the diamond district! Anyway, wanted to see what you thought of these specs...the earrings were pretty lovely in person, I just maybe want less inclusions but the price seemed good...can you still try to haggle with these sellers??
> 
> 1.52tcw
> cut: very good
> color: I
> SI2
> $2595



Yes, you can def price haggle in the jewelry district. I know it can be very overwhelming especially the first time you go there!


----------



## lpaigenyc

I used to work two blocks away from the diamond district and sometimes at lunch my coworker friend and I would wander through there just to oohh and ahhhh over the sparklies.  I thought once I got engaged i would stop since I'd have a sparkly of my own but alas, it just got worse.


----------



## ame

OH it definitely gets worse.


----------



## lpaigenyc

ame said:
			
		

> OH it definitely gets worse.



lol!  you got that right!!


----------



## dannii

Hi,

I was curious to know what size round cut diamonds do people think is a perfect size to take from day to night for a female? Something that can still be worn daily and still stand out i guess


----------



## tbbbjb

dannii said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I was curious to know what size round cut diamonds do people think is a perfect size to take from day to night for a female? Something that can still be worn daily and still stand out i guess



Are you talking rings, earrings, pendant, etc?  Also, not to be too invasive, but what is your lifestyle, age, clothes etc?  Answering these questions will give us a better idea on what to advise you.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## dannii

Yes it makes sence. I didn't realise I left out the fact I was referring to diamond stud earrings. I'm 31 stay at home mum so I guess my overall style would be more on the smart casual side....I tend to like looks that can take me from day to night. So nice skinny jeans, cashmere sweater or a tshirt with blazer kind of look & almost everything i wear is with heels. Overall I like timeless stuff so I want earrings which will still look like a good size in 10 or 20 years from now if that makes sence. Hope this helps.


----------



## explorer27

1.5 ctw...for me that's the ideal day to night size. I'm in my early 20's and I have a pair of F VVS2 0.92 ctw which is  perfect for daytime but they don't necessarily "pop" for evening (especially with long hair). 1.5 ctw is my dream size!


----------



## Sabine

explorer27 said:


> 1.5 ctw...for me that's the ideal day to night size. I'm in my early 20's and I have a pair of F VVS2 0.92 ctw which is  perfect for daytime but they don't necessarily "pop" for evening (especially with long hair). 1.5 ctw is my dream size!



I agree


----------



## skyqueen

1.5 would be perfect! 3 prong martini setting would be great with this size, more light saturation.


----------



## chicmom78

dannii said:
			
		

> Yes it makes sence. I didn't realise I left out the fact I was referring to diamond stud earrings. I'm 31 stay at home mum so I guess my overall style would be more on the smart casual side....I tend to like looks that can take me from day to night. So nice skinny jeans, cashmere sweater or a tshirt with blazer kind of look & almost everything i wear is with heels. Overall I like timeless stuff so I want earrings which will still look like a good size in 10 or 20 years from now if that makes sence. Hope this helps.



I'm also a SAHM, I'm 33 and my daily diamond studs are 2 ct (each is 1 ct, im always confused when talking about earrings if you're supposed to  refer to the ct weight as a pair or separately, sorry!) they are 3 prong martini setting and lovely for day and night wear


----------



## skyqueen

chicmom78 said:


> I'm also a SAHM, I'm 33 and my daily diamond studs are 2 ct (each is 1 ct, im always confused when talking about earrings if you're supposed to refer to the ct weight as a pair or separately, sorry!) they are 3 prong martini setting and lovely for day and night wear


Perfect!
Can you post a pic for the OP?


----------



## ame

I like small studs, so I say a max of .50 per ear (1 ct total) is perfect.


----------



## Ms.M

Hi, 
Also a SAHM and have diamond studs tcw just over 2carat, brilliant cut, six prong basket setting in platinum.
I upgraded from 1ctw princess cut and found my upgrade to be the perfect size for me.


----------



## chicmom78

skyqueen said:
			
		

> perfect!
> Can you post a pic for the op?


----------



## dannii

Do you think 1ct each diamond could be to big for every day wear?


----------



## skyqueen

chicmom78 said:


> View attachment 1688396


 


dannii said:


> Do you think 1ct each diamond could be to big for every day wear?


Gorgeous, Chicmon!  Nothing says it better then a pic!

I was going to say 2 tcw (1 ct per ear) but 1.5 tcw is a nice size, too.


----------



## chicmom78

skyqueen said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, Chicmon!  Nothing says it better then a pic!
> 
> I was going to say 2 tcw (1 ct per ear) but 1.5 tcw is a nice size, too.



Thank you! I think they are a good size, not over the top but stand out in a good way. Since I'm usually in very casual clothes because I'm always with my 2 little girls I like they dress me up and pull me together a little and add sparkle!


----------



## dannii

skyqueen said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, Chicmon!  Nothing says it better then a pic!
> 
> I was going to say 2 tcw (1 ct per ear) but 1.5 tcw is a nice size, too.



They look like they are a really good size. Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I think it depends on taste and also your lifestyle - I feel a bit conspicuous wearing larger studs in the day-time so I save my larger 0.50 carat studs for going out and I wear my F/VS1 0.30 carat studs during the day, which for me add the perfect amount of sparkle for everyday and allow me to add other jewellery like a diamond pendant, a bracelet etc together with my wedding set without being too OTT.  I'm 32 and work part-time.


----------



## etk123

Hmm. I think this one is really personal preference. I wear my smaller studs, .70ctw for daytime and most nighttime too. I hardly ever wear my 1.5ctw during the day, they make me feel ott. But my big ones are princess cut, I might love them more and wear them more if they were round.


----------



## wintotty

Also depends on your ear lobe size. Some people have really small ear lobe, and in that case 2ctw can look huge. I wear 2ctw everyday, and I feel like I want to upgrade to 3ctw.


----------



## Raspberry

I like 1.5 ctw for day-to-night.


----------



## Allisonfaye

It also depends on where you live. For example, diamonds in e-rings in NYC are, on average, quite a bit bigger than other areas. Where I live, I would say 1-1.5 carat for each ear is pretty typical. Occasionally, I see a 2 carat on each ear but not often.


----------



## Candice0985

2ct total is imo perfect. I have 1.5ctw and I don't think I would go much bigger for everyday studs then 2ctw


----------



## twin53

my everyday diamond studs are 2cttw.  for me they are the perfect size.


----------



## chanel-girl

dannii said:


> Do you think 1ct each diamond could be to big for every day wear?



I don't think so. I would say around 2 ctw or you can go bigger, but I like bigger diamond studs and I have unusually fleshy lobes that call for a bigger stud lol. I am 29 and have 2.5 ctw studs that I wear ever day and my style sounds similar to yours on a daily basis, even a bit more causal. I agree with what chicmom said about how diamond studs kind of make you a little more polished and put together and they kind of dress up a very causal outfit.


----------



## ek9977

wintotty said:


> Also depends on your ear lobe size. Some people have really small ear lobe, and in that case 2ctw can look huge. I wear 2ctw everyday, and I feel like I want to upgrade to 3ctw.



Totally second this. The thickness of the earlobe and the size of it would affect how huge the studs look. I suppose it's the earring equivalent of finger size & ring coverage?


----------



## lovesparkles

My .50 each studs were in for repair and I bought a pair of CZ's to wear. They were .75 ct each and I thought they were way too big. They drooped and I had to use ear nuts along with the earring backs to keep them pointed out. I'm really happy that mine are smaller. I wear them every day and also into night.


----------



## dannii

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I would say around 2 ctw or you can go bigger, but I like bigger diamond studs and I have unusually fleshy lobes that call for a bigger stud lol. I am 29 and have 2.5 ctw studs that I wear ever day and my style sounds similar to yours on a daily basis, even a bit more causal. I agree with what chicmom said about how diamond studs kind of make you a little more polished and put together and they kind of dress up a very causal outfit.



Hi I just ordered my earrings today but will take 2 weeks to get made up. I ordered same as you, 2.5 ctw (so 1.25ct each earring). Can you post a pic of yours to see them on? I'm hoping I'll be happy with the size. I've asked for a martini setting but I'm debating if I the basket set makes them maybe look bigger again!!! I hate being so indecisive sometimes lol


----------



## sirensrise

I want a pair of diamond studs. Cant decide how big they should be.  I am 5'7, medium built.  how big is too big? I have quite a few pairs of diamond earrings but just not classic studs. suggestions?I have a nickel allergy so a lot of the jewelers are off limits unless it is platinum.


----------



## daluu

i think the size of the studs really depends on the size of your earlobes. just like engagement rings, the same carat diamond can look really different on a size 3 finger vs. a size 7. i think you should try them on and see which carat weight for your ears will work best.


----------



## dannii

I finally got my earrings 
I was so excited and just wanted to post my pic of them to share. In the end I had upgraded again just slightly. So they are a 2.60 tcw. I'm not sure I'm 100% keen on the martini set. But for now this will do & I still can't help but admire them. I guess if it bothers me I can always change the setting to the other 1 I wanted!!! :s


----------



## ZippyWho

Wow. Pretty


----------



## ame

Look great!!!


----------



## Laziza

dannii said:


> I finally got my earrings
> I was so excited and just wanted to post my pic of them to share. In the end I had upgraded again just slightly. So they are a 2.60 tcw. I'm not sure I'm 100% keen on the martini set. But for now this will do & I still can't help but admire them. I guess if it bothers me I can always change the setting to the other 1 I wanted!!! :s



Wow! It looks GORGEOUS! Perfect size for you!  
So happy for you!


----------



## Swanky

They look gorgeous!!!
Martinis are best IMO at this size due to dropping/hanging issues w/ a basket since they would sit up off your ear more.
Enjoy!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

dannii said:


> I finally got my earrings
> I was so excited and just wanted to post my pic of them to share. In the end I had upgraded again just slightly. So they are a 2.60 tcw. I'm not sure I'm 100% keen on the martini set. But for now this will do & I still can't help but admire them. I guess if it bothers me I can always change the setting to the other 1 I wanted!!! :s


Gorgeous on your ear...perfect size!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They look gorgeous!!!
> Martinis are best IMO at this size due to dropping/hanging issues w/ a basket since they would sit up off your ear more.
> Enjoy!


I agree...also more light saturation/sparkle! Not as much metal as with a basket setting.
Also try elephant backs (ex-large backs) too. I have them with my studs/martini setting...the earring really sits well on the ear.


----------



## twin53

perfect size


----------



## kiwishopper

dannii said:


> I finally got my earrings
> I was so excited and just wanted to post my pic of them to share. In the end I had upgraded again just slightly. So they are a 2.60 tcw. I'm not sure I'm 100% keen on the martini set. But for now this will do & I still can't help but admire them. I guess if it bothers me I can always change the setting to the other 1 I wanted!!! :s


 
Gorgeous! I think the size is perfect for you earlobe!! Are they set in 18k white gold? Or platinum?


----------



## chokmp

Current size is 0.30 carat each ear. Would love to upgrade to at least 0.50 - 0.75 carat each ear.


----------



## bagladyseattle

dannii said:


> I finally got my earrings
> I was so excited and just wanted to post my pic of them to share. In the end I had upgraded again just slightly. So they are a 2.60 tcw. I'm not sure I'm 100% keen on the martini set. But for now this will do & I still can't help but admire them. I guess if it bothers me I can always change the setting to the other 1 I wanted!!! :s


 
Congrats!  They look great on you.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Has anyone in here have larger studs but like the 2nd pair for smaller size for different purpose?  I have 2.5ctw and I wear it alot lately, I guess hanging out that this subforum encourgage me to wear more often.

Lately, I am considering a 2nd pair 1ctw or .75ctw when I work travel and could have studs jacket with it.  Is that a significant in reducing in size?  I used to have 1ctw but sold it to upgrade.  My dh will think I am a nut job if I tell him.


----------



## gee

I have a pair of princess cut about 2ctw and rounds that are larger. Not sure the exact size, they were both gifts. I also have a smaller round pair that was gifted to me as a teen, maybe .5ctw-.7ctw. The smaller pair were great for daily wear, but now find them too small. I wear the princess cuts daily, love them. When I don't want to worry about drawing attention, I still wear the small rounds. They would be great with jackets, actually.


----------



## elliesaurus

I have 0.77 ctw round studs and they are the perfect size for me because I have small ear lobes. I thought I wanted around 1.5 ctw so I tried on 1.3 ctw but they were just too overwhelming on my ears.


----------



## chanda

Mine are .5 on each earring D/VVS1... I've had mine since I was 19 and wear them almost everyday and to sleep! They go from day to night and look fine. I get many compliments for them. 
For my next earring set, I'm hoping to get some Cushion cut studs with diamonds all around too!


----------



## evekitti

bagladyseattle said:


> Has anyone in here have larger studs but like the 2nd pair for smaller size for different purpose?  I have 2.5ctw and I wear it alot lately, I guess hanging out that this subforum encourgage me to wear more often.
> 
> Lately, I am considering a 2nd pair 1ctw or .75ctw when I work travel and could have studs jacket with it.  Is that a significant in reducing in size?  I used to have 1ctw but sold it to upgrade.  My dh will think I am a nut job if I tell him.



I have 2 pairs of studs - 4ctw and 1.5ctw. Ever since I bought the 4ctw pair, I haven't worn the 1.5ctw. The last time I wore them was about a year ago when I travelled to Europe. So nowadays, they just stay in my jewellery box.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Mine are quite a lot smaller than most of the ladies on here, but I love them. The total weight is 1.25 carats, so that's roughly .62 points per ear. They're a nice size as it goes, they have good presence on the ear. One day I'd like to upgrade to a carat per ear.....one day!


----------



## bagladyseattle

gee said:


> I have a pair of princess cut about 2ctw and rounds that are larger. Not sure the exact size, they were both gifts. I also have a smaller round pair that was gifted to me as a teen, maybe .5ctw-.7ctw. The smaller pair were great for daily wear, but now find them too small. I wear the princess cuts daily, love them. When I don't want to worry about drawing attention, I still wear the small rounds. They would be great with jackets, actually.



What a nice gifts!  If you ever want to regift or do elephant gift, please keep my tpf id  as your favorite.... LOL. I went and look at the 1ctw today but i did not try on.


----------



## bagladyseattle

elliesaurus said:


> I have 0.77 ctw round studs and they are the perfect size for me because I have small ear lobes. I thought I wanted around 1.5 ctw so I tried on 1.3 ctw but they were just too overwhelming on my ears.



would u mind post pic on your lobes if that is not too much trouble? I have a small lobes too.


----------



## bagladyseattle

chanda said:


> Mine are .5 on each earring D/VVS1... I've had mine since I was 19 and wear them almost everyday and to sleep! They go from day to night and look fine. I get many compliments for them.
> For my next earring set, I'm hoping to get some Cushion cut studs with diamonds all around too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1806717



Oh that is gorgeous!  Your sz and specs are identical to mine old pair that i regret selling them.  Did you get your jacket custom? If you also don't mind sharing weigh for the jacket or setting?


----------



## chanda

bagladyseattle said:


> Oh that is gorgeous!  Your sz and specs are identical to mine old pair that i regret selling them.  Did you get your jacket custom? If you also don't mind sharing weigh for the jacket or setting?



It isn't custom, but luckily she had this setting available.. She gets one of each type of thing! She has so many things to choose from, there's really no need to custom.. Mine is like the most simple that she had haha.. Her range for diamond bangles,rings, earrings, pendants and bracelets are enormous. It's like walking into a candy shop and you do not know which to choose.. I always bring my sisters with me because I can't decide!


----------



## bagladyseattle

chanda said:


> It isn't custom, but luckily she had this setting available.. She gets one of each type of thing! She has so many things to choose from, there's really no need to custom.. Mine is like the most simple that she had haha.. Her range for diamond bangles,rings, earrings, pendants and bracelets are enormous. It's like walking into a candy shop and you do not know which to choose.. I always bring my sisters with me because I can't decide!



LOL!  I hope your sister is helpful.  My sis is more of a 'no' person.  that jewelry place do sound like candy store.  it's too bad that we don't live near by or else you can as a cheerleader.


----------



## bagladyseattle

My mom has a pair of studs w/ jacket setting permanently attached that she purchased over 15 yrs ago, .50ct each center.  I don't know the specs for the center or the setting... she let  me snap a pic when I pick up my kids.  I should have borrow and wear for a couple days.


----------



## elliesaurus

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> would u mind post pic on your lobes if that is not too much trouble? I have a small lobes too.








It's a little blurry but should give you an idea of the size!


----------



## chanda

bagladyseattle said:


> My mom has a pair of studs w/ jacket setting permanently attached that she purchased over 15 yrs ago, .50ct each center.  I don't know the specs for the center or the setting... she let  me snap a pic when I pick up my kids.  I should have borrow and wear for a couple days.




wow, that is quite similar.. My stones look a bit more flowery that's all.. lol..
Sorry I forgot.. It's .1 for each stone and there are 11 stones surrounding the middle stone.


----------



## tingy

Mine's 0.70 on each ear and I love it but I think I would like 1 carat on each ear soon


----------



## Zophie

loving everyone's earrings, all sizes!  I want a pair but I tend to get headaches from wearing earrings, so a little hesitant to spend so much on something I may not wear much.  Although maybe I'm just not used to wearing earrings and that's why I get a headache?


----------



## Swanky

You can't even feel studs when they're in IMO.
I'd try some faux ones out and see.


----------



## Vanille30

To me 0.40 ct each.


----------



## cantsaywho

I wore the same pair of diamond studs for over 17 years and never really noticed or felt them. I never took them off, whether I was swimming or showering. I think if you start with small diamond studs you shouldn't have a problem adjusting!

I really admire you ladies who wear 5ctw+ on a daily basis. I've been wearing ~1.3ctw for about two years and I noticed that my piercing holes have already stretched a teeny bit when I took them off for cleaning! My mom wears over 5ctw (dunno the exact weight) and her piercing holes have stretched so much that she pretty much HAS to wear them 24/7 to hide the atrocity! The holes are basically a straight line due to gravity.


----------



## fayewolf

I think ideal for me would be 1.5 ctw.  I tried on a fake pair of 1 ctw and I look like MC Hammer...


----------



## rania1981

Hello ladies, does anyone here wear cushion cuts as studs? I have rounds and am looking for something different, and am very attracted to cushion cut. I'm thinking 2 ct each year (4ctw) to wear out, i'll still wear my rounds for everyday. Would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Kimf79

Hey girls,

Oh no!  I have started wanting a pair of diamond studs. I would be looking fo something around 2 carats tcw. Any advice on where to go, or things to know when searching out diamond studs?

Thanks!


----------



## tbbbjb

Kimf79 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Oh no!  I have started wanting a pair of diamond studs. I would be looking fo something around 2 carats tcw. Any advice on where to go, or things to know when searching out diamond studs?
> 
> Thanks!



What is your budget?  Then we can advise you on cut, clarity, and color for your price point.  Stock might be really depleted this time of year because of the holidays so if you can wait I would advise waiting until the stocks have been replenished.  But you also did not mention if you were thinking of a designer brand or a no name but with great prices like good ole gold, blue Nile etc.  AME: feel free to chime in with your expert advise .


----------



## Swanky

I prefer seeing mine IRL if possible so I'd give your local jeweler a chance first.
Make sure he knows you want excellent cut only and then you have to decide what your other priorities are on color & clarity.


----------



## Kimf79

Yes! Definitely excellent cut is important to me. I would like 2 carats tcw ideally. I know there is such a huge range in price depending on quality but what range $$ do you think I should expect. I would probably look in our local jewelry district but I am also open to blue Nile etc...


----------



## skyqueen

2 TCW is the perfect size!
The cut can make or break a stone...something to consider.


----------



## LittleLover

Ohh 2tcw would be beautiful!

Some vendors I like are BrianGavinDiamonds.com, Whiteflash.com, and Bluenile.com


----------



## Gimmethebag

I would either go super-ideal cut (newer stones) or if you are interested in more unusual shapes like asschers or cushions then it's also worth looking at vintage sites like Lang or Dover. It's amazing how much you'll save going used!


----------



## No Cute

No idea on prices, but I do know a wholesaler that has much better than store prices, so if you are willing, you could probably get more for your money.


----------



## ame

Have you struck out looking at any specific vendors? Obviously the usual suspects I recommend. I wouldn't go with Blue Nile in this case only bec you want to see photos of your stones ahead of time when you're looking in this size range.

What is your budget? You need to realistically decide what you want to spend total, then adjust what size you can get in that range.


----------



## Mullen 130

I received 0.75...in each ear... earrings for Christmas.  I am so excited; I am also scared that I will lose them.  I have screw on backs and I read that my type of backs are the most secure.  I am still afraid.  Could you wear a rubber back behind the screw in back?  Has anyone done that?  I had a pair of small diamond earrings and lost them the third time I wore them...this is where the fear comes in.  Thank you!


----------



## blingaholic

If you want really secure backs, have your jeweler reset them into settings with locking backs
(also called  protektor backs or la pousette backs).  I wore earrings with screw backs for 2 yrs and found the threads in the posts were ripping up my holes.  I recently reset into platinum martini settings with locking backs.  So amazing and comfortable and best of all secure.


----------



## littlehomerun

My 1st pair is from Tiffany a little under 1 carat.  I wear my studs almost everyday.  Diamond studs are supposed to be staple pieces every lady should have.  After a while, I'd like to upgrade to a bigger pair.  I am thinking about 2 carats so I don't need to think about upgrading again.


----------



## etherealdelight

1 carat each ear would be good


----------



## perfumegirl01

etherealdelight said:


> 1 carat each ear would be good



This!


----------



## MeenaTia

I wonder if you all can help me!  I was lucky enough to have been given diamond studs by my husband about 8 years ago.  They are just a little bit over 2 cttw claw setting in white gold.  They are really nice but I just don't feel comfortable to have them on all the time and only wear them on special occasions.  I now want to get a pair to have on most of the time even in bed or shower etc.  I want the new pair to be small but super sparkly so that they are noticeable but not too bling (for my lifestyle: underground travel, work, kids etc).

As I have recently purchased a yellow gold DBY pendant (.35ct), I tried on a pair of DBY yellow gold at Tiffany's and they were lovely: .28cttw which were very good price.  I just don't know if they are just a little too small. I also have the opportunity to get the same ones in either .66cttw or .74cttw but they looked similar size (slightly smaller) to my 2cttw studs

Or should I stick with the more classic claw setting but a smaller pair than I have.  The .28 of the claw setting looked so much smaller that the DBY one but maybe more sparkly?! Hard to tell. With all the lighting in the store, they all sparkle like crazy

I really would appreciate your comments...

Just to add that I have the soleste diamond earrings from Tiffany's which are again not that comfortable to have on regularly


----------



## Candice0985

how about a pair of dbty bezel set diamond studs?
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP01656&mcat=148206&cid=288187&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288187-r+150297647+150287464+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## MeenaTia

Candice0985 said:


> how about a pair of dbty bezel set diamond studs?
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP01656&mcat=148206&cid=288187&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288187-r+150297647+150287464+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Thank you.. what size do you think?


----------



## ame

I don't get why they don't have stuff in the middle sizes...so weird. I would get the .28s if you want subtle and daily.


----------



## MeenaTia

ame said:


> I don't get why they don't have stuff in the middle sizes...so weird. I would get the .28s if you want subtle and daily.


Thank you Ame.  I did actually ask but they had very few in between .28 and .66

They had one in platinum that was .44 but to be honest, it looked so slightly bigger than the .28 in yellow gold, that it seemed ridiculous to pay for the huge jump in price.. 

the .28 is £1325 and the .44 was was around  £3k


----------



## ame

You're paying for not only the size but the metal change. 

Is Tiffany a requirement? There are other companies that can make them.


----------



## Candice0985

the .28 would be a nice size for everyday. it sounds like larger earrings bother you on a daily basis. so I wouldn't go too big


----------



## secw1977

I agree with Candice0985, .28 would be perfect for every day. Good quality smaller stones look amazing. I have similar sized ones which are claw set in platinum and I never feel the need to take them out. They suit every occasion...


----------



## MeenaTia

ame said:


> You're paying for not only the size but the metal change.
> 
> Is Tiffany a requirement? There are other companies that can make them.


I have had such bad experiences with other companies and jewellers that I'm so not willing to go looking.  I know Tiffany's is overpriced but I dont have much time to do research and it gives me the peace of mind that if anything is to go wrong they will fix it. Maybe it is wrong but I just get so anxious of being fooled.  At least with Tiffany's what they say you get, is what you get...


----------



## MeenaTia

Candice0985 said:


> the .28 would be a nice size for everyday. it sounds like larger earrings bother you on a daily basis. so I wouldn't go too big


Thank you.  I might just go with the .28s then


----------



## MeenaTia

secw1977 said:


> I agree with Candice0985, .28 would be perfect for every day. Good quality smaller stones look amazing. I have similar sized ones which are claw set in platinum and I never feel the need to take them out. They suit every occasion...


Wonderful... can you please post a picture of them on... I would really appreciate that


----------



## MeenaTia

I have studs which are 2ctw which I did not feel comfortable wearing everyday.  I saw a lady the other day with what looked like tiny little studs (probably no more than .3ctw) which looked amazing as they sparkled like crazy so definitely noticeable but not ott.  I tried DBY in .28 and .34 in platinum claw setting which looked amazing...

I now don't know whether to go for the very small ones in excellent quality or ones in between the very small ones and my existing? (example .6 or .7 ctw?)


----------



## secw1977

Hi, my studs are 20 points each. I am sorry for the poor quality image. Still getting used to my iPad!  I hope this is of use to you.


----------



## RosiePink

I think around .50 cttw (~.25ct each) is the perfect size. They are the perfect amount of sparkle in each ear but not too flashy.


----------



## MeenaTia

secw1977 said:


> Hi, my studs are 20 points each. I am sorry for the poor quality image. Still getting used to my iPad!  I hope this is of use to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2110692


They look great on you... I love the size.  I'm going back tomorrow to try the .28 DBY in yellow gold and the .34 in platinum claw.  I will keep you updated


----------



## MeenaTia

RosiePink said:


> I think around .50 cttw (~.25ct each) is the perfect size. They are the perfect amount of sparkle in each ear but not too flashy.


I agree!! But the price jump between .34 and .5 is ridiculous (£1400.00 and £3085.00 respectively)


----------



## ame

I would say to get the DBTY bezel style if you already own a pair of larger prong set studs. These will sit flatter to your ear and be smaller and more functional for everyday, and not be the same style.


----------



## secw1977

MeenaTia said:


> They look great on you... I love the size.  I'm going back tomorrow to try the .28 DBY in yellow gold and the .34 in platinum claw.  I will keep you updated




Thank you, enjoy. I hope you love them as much as I do mine. x


----------



## MeenaTia

ame said:


> I would say to get the DBTY bezel style if you already own a pair of larger prong set studs. These will sit flatter to your ear and be smaller and more functional for everyday, and not be the same style.


I think you are right.. thank you for all your help


----------



## MeenaTia

Ok here are the 3 I tried on yesterday: 
.34 platinum prong setting
.48 platinum prong setting
.28 Yellow Gold DBY studs

what do you think?


----------



## Candice0985

dbty style!


----------



## secw1977

Really struggled to tell the first and second pair apart size wise. Love the white metal on your skin tone. Personally I would go with the first pair. Go with the pair you love x


----------



## AndieAbroad

If it were me, I'd buy the first pair. I agree with secw1977 that the white metal is nicer on you. Also, while I love the DBTY/bezel style, I have a feeling that this will go out of fashion a lot sooner than the classic prong style.


----------



## ame

I love the DBTY on you. 2nd choice is the smaller 4 prong.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I like the first one and the last one best. They all look great, though.


----------



## Aficionada

I vote for the first or third pair.


----------



## slowlikehoney

MeenaTia said:


> I have studs which are 2ctw which I did not feel comfortable wearing everyday.  I saw a lady the other day with what looked like tiny little studs (probably no more than .3ctw) which looked amazing as they sparkled like crazy so definitely noticeable but not ott.  I tried DBY in .28 and .34 in platinum claw setting which looked amazing...
> 
> I now don't know whether to go for the very small ones in excellent quality or ones in between the very small ones and my existing? (example .6 or .7 ctw?)



I like the smaller ones too. I think they look very elegant and sparkly. My style is pretty low key, though.


----------



## bnjj

Today, I treated myself to a pair of 1.04ctw studs. I already had a small pair of diamond studs but I did not wear them that often.

Thought it has been less than 1 day, I am happy with them thus far. LOL!


----------



## Lovefour

What is a good color for diamond earrings?


----------



## Swanky

Also personal . . .  I'd prefer a better cut and lower color.  I'd look for excellent/ideal cut I color.


----------



## skyqueen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Also personal . . .  I'd prefer a better cut and lower color.  I'd look for excellent/ideal cut I color.



Good advice!


----------



## Lovefour

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Also personal . . .  I'd prefer a better cut and lower color.  I'd look for excellent/ideal cut I color.


Thanks that's what my jeweler said. I am just starting to investigate 1 3/4  total weight  I tried on and really liked. My ears are very small and i really think for everyday these were perfect!


----------



## Lovefour

I finally got my my diamond studs! I went with 1.5 tcw they are for everyday and I love them. My ears are very tiny so these are the perfect size. I took the advice on here and my jeweler and went for the cut over the color. My  jeweler advised me that as long as I went with the highest ideal cut that for earrings  I could go to an I in color so I did. They sparkle and I am happy I did my research! I decided against the screw ons and went with a special lock! Thanks for all the posts on here really does help!


----------



## PurpleLo

Let's see a pic!!  And congrats!


----------



## Carrie357

I've got two pairs of diamond studs, one pair is .1 ctw with 6 prongs setting, another one is .3ctw with 4 prongs setting, and I find myself reaching out for the .03ctw pair most of the time, but I'm thinking about getting a bigger pair, say .75ctw.


----------



## Murphy47

I have small, medium and large. Each for different occasions. As an on the go mom I wear the half carat most often. Just depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## Lovefour

Murphy47 said:


> I have small, medium and large. Each for different occasions. As an on the go mom I wear the half carat most often. Just depends on your lifestyle.


I agree I will post a pic tomorrow when my kids can help me!!


----------



## whatsnext

I think .50 is so classy and it can go day to evening without looking too much.  Anything bigger or smaller might be only good for day or night.


----------



## whatsnext

Oh, I never judge a diamond based on specs.  I have to see it myself..sometimes specs looks great but when you look it at something is off.  If you are good with judging diamonds always trust your eyes first.  Of course i'm only speaking of reputable jewelry stores.


----------



## Lovefour

PurpleLo said:


> Let's see a pic!!  And congrats!



Sorry it took so long! I need help posting pics lol!!


----------



## Lovefour

Sorry the pics r crazy looking but I am really bad at this!


----------



## HauteRN

Lovefour said:


> Sorry it took so long! I need help posting pics lol!!



Beautiful! This size looks really nice on you!!


----------



## PurpleLo

Yes they look wonderful.


----------



## Lovefour

HauteRN said:


> Beautiful! This size looks really nice on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lovefour

PurpleLo said:


> Yes they look wonderful.



Thank you


----------



## sarahll

Hi, Ladies
If i choose I color, ideal cut for diamond studs, what is the lowest clarity could i go?
In the mean time, is regular push back ok for diamond stud earrings?(1.3 ctw) the screw back just hurts!


----------



## Entice

Hmm I'm looking to upgrade this year, I have 1.00 ctw and would like 1.50 ctw.
Any idea on how visible the difference is?


----------



## MYH

Entice said:


> Hmm I'm looking to upgrade this year, I have 1.00 ctw and would like 1.50 ctw.
> Any idea on how visible the difference is?


IMHO going up to 1.5 ctw is not going to wow you.  I would save up and get 2 ctw.  I think you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## rusty2011

perfect on you! congratulations and great choice.


----------



## skyqueen

Lovefour said:


> Sorry it took so long! I need help posting pics lol!!




Lovely!


----------



## NWK

I love my diamond studs and wear them all the time 24/7, I have 4cttw and have no problem sleeping with them. I used to have 1 cttw and those were perfectly lovely, the size is very nice and you'll be very happy with them I am sure.


----------



## hatbox

I am thinking of getting some diamond studs lately also. Do you all feel like your studs go with "everything" - or do you change them out if you are wearing, say, yellow gold for a necklace?? 

I was thinking of getting a bezel set pair in 0.8 or so tcw. 

i rarely wear earrings, when I do I wear my pearl studs. so I hope I would actually wear studs a lot.. Hmm.


----------



## LVMOMMY

rania1981 said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone here wear cushion cuts as studs? I have rounds and am looking for something different, and am very attracted to cushion cut. I'm thinking 2 ct each year (4ctw) to wear out, i'll still wear my rounds for everyday. Would love to hear your thoughts



I am considering cushion cut studs too and would like to know.


----------



## mamakoh

Hi ladies,
I have a pair of 1.5ctw studs with jackets that I wear for nights out so I'm looking for a small everyday daytime pair - something under 1 ctw.
Do you think there's a significant difference between .8 and .7 ctw? Or the 1 ctw and .8? I have a good idea of what the 1ctw looks like as a basis for comparison and wondering if the .8 is noticeably smaller or if I should go for the .7? 
Thanks in advance ladies!!!


----------



## sgj99

i have studs that are 1ct total weight and think the .50 in each ear is the perfect every day size.  mine are screw-backs and i wear them 24/7.  this is the first pair of earrings i've ever been able to sleep in.  i also have short hair, just a little below my ears so they aren't hard to see since i tuck my hair behind my ears a lot.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mine are 1ctw and I love this size for everyday wear... They work perfectly for evenings out as well!


----------



## Swanky

mamakoh said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a pair of 1.5ctw studs with jackets that I wear for nights out so I'm looking for a small everyday daytime pair - something under 1 ctw.
> Do you think there's a significant difference between .8 and .7 ctw? Or the 1 ctw and .8? I have a good idea of what the 1ctw looks like as a basis for comparison and wondering if the .8 is noticeably smaller or if I should go for the .7?
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!



No, between a .7 and a .8 won't be a noticeable difference IMO.  A .7 and a 1.0 will be noticeable.


----------



## mamakoh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No, between a .7 and a .8 won't be a noticeable difference IMO.  A .7 and a 1.0 will be noticeable.


OK, just ordered my diamond studs on bluenile. Can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## saligator

I think it depends on the size of your earlobes. I have tiny earlobes. A half carat barely fits on my ear. I have .48's on each side (.96 TCW) and it uses up my entire lobe and looks gigantic. So a lot about size depends on your anatomy.


----------



## AJMICK

If any?

1ctw (.5 each) GIA excellent cut, color I, VVS1, med to slightly thick girdle
Table 55%, depth 62.3%, crown angle 35*, pavilion angle 40.8*
Table 55%, depth 62.2%,crown angle 35.5*, pavilion angle 40.6*
$3582

1.2ctw (.6 each) GIA excellent cut, color H, VVS2, med girdle
Table 55%, depth 61.9%, crown angle 35.5*, pavilion angle 40.6*
Table 55%, depth 62.7%, crown angle 36*, pavilion angle 40.6*
$4930


----------



## ame

None. They're too deep and those angles don't go together. Check out the cheat sheet in the reference thread.  The 2nd pair is better of the two, but neither should get your money.

I'd personally come down on clarity to a VS1, unless you have a strong reason for wanting studs that clean, like you'll use them later in a ring.


----------



## AJMICK

Ahhh...now I see what you mean. Your cheat sheet makes much more sense when not drinking champagne but shopping for diamonds is a lot more fun with the bubbly. And the search goes on... thanks again!


----------



## eaf1973

I have 3 ctw in a 3 prong martini with extra large screw backs. They're amazing, I steam clean them on Fridays and put them right back in. I have a lot of hair so thought I'd need bigger (and I did!) . But with studs you can go down a little in color and clarity, a good jeweler would recommend that actually.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

eaf1973 said:


> I have 3 ctw in a 3 prong martini with extra large screw backs. They're amazing, I steam clean them on Fridays and put them right back in. I have a lot of hair so thought I'd need bigger (and I did!) . But with studs you can go down a little in color and clarity, a good jeweler would recommend that actually.


 
do you mind sharing a pic and specs of your studs, I'm in the market to buy a pair but like you I have a lot of hair and am thinking 4+ carats. Thanks in advance


----------



## eaf1973

here u go, i hope it attached! Sorry it's a little dark in our room. I love this size, great earlobe coverage and really comfortable in the martini setting


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ they are stunning! Thanks so much for the pic


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I am about (finally!) to upgrade my diamond studs and have decided on a total carat weight of around 1.10. I don't mind dipping just beneath 1.10 if it means getting better quality studs.  

Assuming everything else is equal (ideal cut, good table, depth % etc) which would you go for out of the following two pairs of studs?

*Pair 1*

1.08, VS2, I

*Pair 2*

1.10, SI1, G

Obviously the difference in carat weight is negligible. I have a diamond solitaire pendant (from the same vendor) with the same stats as the first pair of studs described above, except it is much smaller, and have been very happy with it. Because of the ideal cut the diamond faces up nice and white even at I colour. However, the colour is significantly better on the second pair of studs and of course they are slightly bigger at 1.10 total. So, should I go for better clarity on the first pair or better colour and (slightly) bigger carat weight on the second pair? I always thought clarity was the next most important C after cut? I have owned SI diamonds before (again ideal cut) and been very happy with them though. 

Unfortunately I can't view either pair in real life before I buy, however the vendor has an excellent returns policy up until October this year if I buy now. I could therefore return the second pair if they turn out not to be eye clean. 

The setting will be a four prong basket setting in 18k white gold. They come preset like this but I may change them at a later date to a martini setting in 18k yellow gold with my family jeweller.

Your thoughts would be appreciated ladies! I am hoping to make a decision and buy them by early next week


----------



## Gimmethebag

I'm biased towards clarity, so I would choose the first pair. I know other people won't see the imperfections, but if I can then I won't be happy.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

^thanks! My gut instincts tell me also to go for the first pair, but it is useful to see what other people think  The size difference is tiny and at VS2 clarity I can be confident that there won't be any obvious imperfections.


----------



## ame

I won't weigh in without plots and angles.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

For me it would be pair 1. I would like the higher clarity and I is still pretty white for earrings. However I am not an expert, hehe!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hi Ame! Unfortunately I can't give detailed info on those as this is an English vendor and they don't provide that information with the stones as a matter of course. I have bought from them before and had an excellent experience - the diamond I purchased is like a little fireball. I did ring to ask about the table and depth percentages for the 1.08 pair - the table % is 57 for each stud and the depth % is 61.9 and 62. No flo. Excellent symmetry and polish. I'll call back to find out the stats for the other pair, but I am leaning towards the 1.08 ones at the moment given that there will be no discernable difference in size with the 1.10 ones, the clarity is better and they are (slightly) cheaper.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks Nikki! I am no expert either but I am thinking it might be safer to opt for the first pair since this is an online purchase. I can return them if necessary but would rather avoid it, so want to get everything right in advance.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks Nikki! I am no expert either but I am thinking it might be safer to opt for the first pair since this is an online purchase. I can return them if necessary but would rather avoid it, so want to get everything right in advance.



Then I would definitely go for that especially since they have a good return policy.


----------



## saligator

I would go for the first pair. You may, later in life, want to do something else with the diamonds. If the clarity is limited, then the options are limited.


----------



## FelixItsHot

As long as the inclusions aren't terrible and the diamonds don't look milky or black-flecked, I think stones of that size should be fine.


----------



## ame

There's no guarantee a VS2 will be clean, either, but since you can return either pair, get whichever you're more comfortable with and return them if you're not happy.  The lack of documentation and information is bothersome.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

saligator said:


> I would go for the first pair. You may, later in life, want to do something else with the diamonds. If the clarity is limited, then the options are limited.



Thanks for that, you are right - on the ears it doesn't matter as much if the clarity is a little lower but I know for a ring it would bother me. Having said that, unless I win the lottery these will be with me as studs for many years to come! I love the size and diamonds are just so expensive here in the UK, I would have to double what I am spending now just to push the size from 1.10 to 1.50! Crazy prices!



FelixItsHot said:


> As long as the inclusions aren't terrible and the diamonds don't look milky or black-flecked, I think stones of that size should be fine.



Thanks - I think on reflection though I will go for the 1.08 ones, maybe it is psychological but as this is a big purchase for me I will feel more comfortable not dipping below VS for clarity. I also have a small diamond with the same clarity and colour from the same vendor which I'm going to have reset into a diamond halo necklace at some point and I like the idea of the stones being so well-matched.



ame said:


> There's no guarantee a VS2 will be clean, either, but since you can return either pair, get whichever you're more comfortable with and return them if you're not happy.  The lack of documentation and information is bothersome.



Thanks Ame, at least I can return them if for whatever reason I am not happy. I will also be getting them independently appraised before making a decision to keep them or not.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I ordered them! :greengrin: The 1.08 ones - soooo excited, they should be here on Thursday!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cool. Post a pic when you get them.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

^will do! So excited


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Yay! Can't wait to see them. Nothing makes me happier than new jewelry!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I know, right?! I got a despatch note tonight so it looks as if I will receive them tomorrow rather than Thursday -.don't think will be getting much sleep for excitement! My last major jewellery purchase was my Cartier Love cuff last July so I'm really excited about getting these


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> I know, right?! I got a despatch note tonight so it looks as if I will receive them tomorrow rather than Thursday -.don't think will be getting much sleep for excitement! My last major jewellery purchase was my Cartier Love cuff last July so I'm really excited about getting these




Ha ha! I love TPF, I'm excited for you! I recently bought a 1ctw 5 stone but I exchanged it for the 1/2ctw 5 stone instead. I stayed on the couch in the living room from about 8 till it arrived at noonish to ensure I didn't miss delivery!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Ha ha! I love TPF, I'm excited for you! I recently bought a 1ctw 5 stone but I exchanged it for the 1/2ctw 5 stone instead. I stayed on the couch in the living room from about 8 till it arrived at noonish to ensure I didn't miss delivery!!!



Your 5 stone sounds beautiful - would love to see a pic!

I was wrong about getting the studs today, it will be tomorrow as I originally thought so looks like I'll be camping out for the postman tomorrow too 

I did buy this little lovely today from Hermes while I am waiting for the studs and to keep my Love company


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> :




Lol! Funny thing is when my DH is expecting a package he doesn't even care. He'll leave, come back, then if he misses it oh well. For some reason I can't post pics on TPF right now. I've tried changing the size resolution etc no luck. Congrats on your new bracelet, can't wait to see your studs. I hope they're everything you wanted!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Your 5 stone sounds beautiful - would love to see a pic!
> 
> I was wrong about getting the studs today, it will be tomorrow as I originally thought so looks like I'll be camping out for the postman tomorrow too
> 
> I did buy this little lovely today from Hermes while I am waiting for the studs and to keep my Love company



I actually just bought a Micro Kelly from Hermes.com and plan on wearing it next to my cuff. Too funny! Great minds think a like.  I love this. How does it fit, what size is your wrist? So many questions.  This is gorgeous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I actually just bought a Micro Kelly from Hermes.com and plan on wearing it next to my cuff. Too funny! Great minds think a like.  I love this. How does it fit, what size is your wrist? So many questions.  This is gorgeous.



Lol, great minds!  I would love to see a pic when you get it, what colour did you go for? Thanks for your lovely comments! 

I had some issues with the sizing of the KDT - my wrist is not tiny but on the smaller side at 15cm / 6 inches (also my left wrist is 14.5 cm and I wanted to have the option of switching the KDT between wrists sometimes), but I still found the smaller size of the KDT quite restrictive.. whereas the bigger size spins around  I did go for the bigger size in the end but am wondering whether the spinning will annoy me down the line! 

I have owned a Clic Clac H before and the sizing of that seems to work better with the shape and size of my wrist, the PM size is perfect and also stacks neatly with the Love.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Lol, great minds!  I would love to see a pic when you get it, what colour did you go for? Thanks for your lovely comments!
> 
> I had some issues with the sizing of the KDT - my wrist is not tiny but on the smaller side at 15cm / 6 inches (also my left wrist is 14.5 cm and I wanted to have the option of switching the KDT between wrists sometimes), but I still found the smaller size of the KDT quite restrictive.. whereas the bigger size spins around  I did go for the bigger size in the end but am wondering whether the spinning will annoy me down the line!
> 
> I have owned a Clic Clac H before and the sizing of that seems to work better with the shape and size of my wrist, the PM size is perfect and also stacks neatly with the Love.



Yea, I was on the Hermes side trying to find info on sizing. I went with the XS. My wrist is 14 cm. I should have gone with a bright color. But I got a beige leather. Your purple is lovely. The day I ordered they called and said it would be delayed to bring it in. They didn't say from where. Oh, also it was mentioned on the Hermes Forum that the leather does tend to stretch with wear. I wouldn't like it spinning too much. Yes, I have never really considered the clic clac. I did put a Evelyne on hold so hope the slope isn't as slippery as some say.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea, I was on the Hermes side trying to find info on sizing. I went with the XS. My wrist is 14 cm. I should have gone with a bright color. But I got a beige leather. Your purple is lovely. The day I ordered they called and said it would be delayed to bring it in. They didn't say from where. Oh, also it was mentioned on the Hermes Forum that the leather does tend to stretch with wear. I wouldn't like it spinning too much. Yes, I have never really considered the clic clac. I did put a Evelyne on hold so hope the slope isn't as slippery as some say.



Beige sounds lovely too and it will match with everything! I'm not sure of the official colour for mine but it is more of a magenta than purple irl, I went into the store wanting a bright pink or purple so am really happy with it!

You will love the Evelyne, what colour did you get? I used to have a bright blue one but sold it a few months ago, found the colour hard to match but would love to get another in a neutral at some point.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The studs are here!  I LOVE them but have already managed to lose one of the backs and can't find it  Tried to get a replacement but no jewellers seem to stock them (for screwbacks) so unless I find the one I lost I may have to send the earrings back to the vendor next week so that they can make me a replacement set of backs 

Here's a quick modelling pic of one on the ear - they are 0.54 carat each (1.08 total) set in an 18k white gold four prong setting:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beige sounds lovely too and it will match with everything! I'm not sure of the official colour for mine but it is more of a magenta than purple irl, I went into the store wanting a bright pink or purple so am really happy with it!
> 
> You will love the Evelyne, what colour did you get? I used to have a bright blue one but sold it a few months ago, found the colour hard to match but would love to get another in a neutral at some point.



I went with a black, I want a pop color at some point. Yea. I am sure I will love the bracelet.


----------



## Jadewah

Onebagtoomany said:


> The studs are here!  I LOVE them but have already managed to lose one of the backs and can't find it  Tried to get a replacement but no jewellers seem to stock them (for screwbacks) so unless I find the one I lost I may have to send the earrings back to the vendor next week so that they can make me a replacement set of backs
> 
> Here's a quick modelling pic of one on the ear - they are 0.54 carat each (1.08 total) set in an 18k white gold four prong setting:


They look great on you! They are a great size for your lobe 

Sorry to hear you lost the back, maybe you will find it.  This sounds weird, but try "combing" the carpet with your fingers if you have any carpet.  I've had mine get stuck in the "fluffy" carpet I have at home.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> The studs are here!  I LOVE them but have already managed to lose one of the backs and can't find it  Tried to get a replacement but no jewellers seem to stock them (for screwbacks) so unless I find the one I lost I may have to send the earrings back to the vendor next week so that they can make me a replacement set of backs
> 
> Here's a quick modelling pic of one on the ear - they are 0.54 carat each (1.08 total) set in an 18k white gold four prong setting:



Oh my! I love.  They are the perfect size and your pic even captured the sparkle. You will get so much wear out of these, such a great purchase. So happy it worked out for you, and I hope you find the back. You were probably so excited to try them on.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Here's a pic in the box - they are soooo white and sparkly! I am thrilled with them and after all the deliberating over what size to get these are perfect for me, I definitely don't think I would want to go any bigger for everyday. Ignore the rubbish lighting, it makes the left stud look as if there is a grey area but that is just an effect of the direct sunlight!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Jadewah said:


> They look great on you! They are a great size for your lobe
> 
> Sorry to hear you lost the back, maybe you will find it.  This sounds weird, but try "combing" the carpet with your fingers if you have any carpet.  I've had mine get stuck in the "fluffy" carpet I have at home.



Thanks! I'm sooo happy with them and the size!  Thanks for the tip about the carpet, unfortunately as luck would have it we are selling our house and DH laid down hardwood floors only last week - wish the carpet had stayed as I might have more chance of finding the clasp! I heard it tinkle when it hit the floor but it must have bounced and rolled somewhere


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh my! I love.  They are the perfect size and your pic even captured the sparkle. You will get so much wear out of these, such a great purchase. So happy it worked out for you, and I hope you find the back. You were probably so excited to try them on.



Thanks so much for your lovely comments! They really are little fireballs, the modelling pic was taken in dimmer light too  

Lol, I was too excited trying them on - sat at the edge of the bed which was silly, should have used a table!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

They are so pretty on you! Try sweeping the floor with a broom, it'll probably turn up. I've lost screw backs many times in my rr and that's what I do!


----------



## ame

Do you have a flashlight? See if you can shine that around on the floor.


----------



## purplepoodles

Beautiful! Great choice! Too bad about the backs. Somehow when ever I'd get new earrings a back falls pit of my fingers then never again. Takes a while to get used to new proportions perhaps?

Yes. Get down on your knees with a decent torch. That's how I find DH's contact lenses. Works everytime! Good luck!




Onebagtoomany said:


> The studs are here!  I LOVE them but have already managed to lose one of the backs and can't find it  Tried to get a replacement but no jewellers seem to stock them (for screwbacks) so unless I find the one I lost I may have to send the earrings back to the vendor next week so that they can make me a replacement set of backs
> 
> Here's a quick modelling pic of one on the ear - they are 0.54 carat each (1.08 total) set in an 18k white gold four prong setting:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks ladies! I had another look for the back last night and couldn't find it - have a horrible feeling it may have rolled under the wardrobe but that is too big and heavy to move even without things in it! I'm now thinking about getting the studs reset sooner rather than later (YG martini setting on normal posts).. since I would have to fork out for new backs anyway.


----------



## LJS58

Try using your vacuum cleaner, remove the floor attachment, put a sheer knee high over the nozzle with a rubber band to hold the knee high in place. If it hasn't rolled too far under the wardrobe, you may be able to get it. Good luck


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LJS58 said:


> Try using your vacuum cleaner, remove the floor attachment, put a sheer knee high over the nozzle with a rubber band to hold the knee high in place. If it hasn't rolled too far under the wardrobe, you may be able to get it. Good luck



Thanks for the great tip! I did try that tonight but the gap is so small between the floor and the wardrobe that I'm not sure the suction on the nozzle would have been powerful enough  Oh well, knowing my luck the back will turn up when we move and all the furniture is taken out!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So I decided to get them reset in the end and should get them back at the end of next week  My jeweller convinced me to stick to a four prong setting (he thinks it is more secure) but in 18k yellow gold and with normal posts rather than screwback ones. The YG should complement the I colour of the diamonds too and they will also match my solitaire pendant in this setting.

Just to buy a new set of backs would have worked out around a third of what I am paying him and that didn't make much sense when I always intended to get the earrings reset eventually anyway. No point in paying twice! Can't wait to get them back!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> So I decided to get them reset in the end and should get them back at the end of next week  My jeweller convinced me to stick to a four prong setting (he thinks it is more secure) but in 18k yellow gold and with normal posts rather than screwback ones. The YG should complement the I colour of the diamonds too and they will also match my solitaire pendant in this setting.
> 
> Just to buy a new set of backs would have worked out around a third of what I am paying him and that didn't make much sense when I always intended to get the earrings reset eventually anyway. No point in paying twice! Can't wait to get them back!



They will be so gorgeous in YG. I definitely want my studs when I invest in them to be in yellow gold.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Lol, great minds!  I would love to see a pic when you get it, what colour did you go for? Thanks for your lovely comments!
> 
> I had some issues with the sizing of the KDT - my wrist is not tiny but on the smaller side at 15cm / 6 inches (also my left wrist is 14.5 cm and I wanted to have the option of switching the KDT between wrists sometimes), but I still found the smaller size of the KDT quite restrictive.. whereas the bigger size spins around  I did go for the bigger size in the end but am wondering whether the spinning will annoy me down the line!
> 
> I have owned a Clic Clac H before and the sizing of that seems to work better with the shape and size of my wrist, the PM size is perfect and also stacks neatly with the Love.



Hey, just wanted to show you a quick pic of the Micro Kelly I ordered. I absolutely didn't like it and shipped it back the same day. It didn't fit, too big and it felt kind of dinky, like not worth it. I was surprised I didn't like it. For this price point, I would rather go Cartier Trinity Cord Bracelet. I probably would have liked the normal Kelly better.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey, just wanted to show you a quick pic of the Micro Kelly I ordered. I absolutely didn't like it and shipped it back the same day. It didn't fit, too big and it felt kind of dinky, like not worth it. I was surprised I didn't like it. For this price point, I would rather go Cartier Trinity Cord Bracelet. I probably would have liked the normal Kelly better.



It looks nice with your Love, I'm sorry you didn't like it on though! It's funny how things can look different in real life isn't it. I felt like that with the Tiffany bow bead bracelet in silver, I bought one to stack with my watch last year but had to return it as it felt so flimsy and insubstantial for the price. Have you got any other bracelets in mind to get instead?  The Trinity Cord is very cute, I was considering that too before I ended up getting the KBT.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Update on my new earrings! I collected them from the jeweller this morning - they have been reset into 18k YG and I also had him appraise them, pleased to report they are exactly what they should be! Soooo happy with them and love the YG setting, it really complements the colour of the stones.

A bit of a rubbish pic but you get the idea!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

A slightly better one - the lighting in my house is terrible!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> It looks nice with your Love, I'm sorry you didn't like it on though! It's funny how things can look different in real life isn't it. I felt like that with the Tiffany bow bead bracelet in silver, I bought one to stack with my watch last year but had to return it as it felt so flimsy and insubstantial for the price. Have you got any other bracelets in mind to get instead?  The Trinity Cord is very cute, I was considering that too before I ended up getting the KBT.



I know, so different from what I expected. I have no idea of what to wear with my Loves now. And to make matters worse, I have the skinniest wrists. So the only bracelets I find are the ones that are too big. I just need to feel like I am getting my money's worth, KWIM.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> A slightly better one - the lighting in my house is terrible!



I love them even more in YG, it's my fav.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know, so different from what I expected. I have no idea of what to wear with my Loves now. And to make matters worse, I have the skinniest wrists. So the only bracelets I find are the ones that are too big. I just need to feel like I am getting my money's worth, KWIM.



I think Clic Clacs look really good stacked with Loves and keep toying with the idea of getting a colourful one, but just can't reconcile the price with gold plated metal and enamel! I know the KBT is pricey too and not real gold or silver but I guess I can justify it to myself as at least the main part is made of H leather!




NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love them even more in YG, it's my fav.



Thanks  Me too!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think Clic Clacs look really good stacked with Loves and keep toying with the idea of getting a colourful one, but just can't reconcile the price with gold plated metal and enamel! I know the KBT is pricey too and not real gold or silver but I guess I can justify it to myself as at least the main part is made of H leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Me too!



Plus you get a lot more leather with KBT. I will keep looking.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know, so different from what I expected. I have no idea of what to wear with my Loves now. And to make matters worse, I have the skinniest wrists. So the only bracelets I find are the ones that are too big. I just need to feel like I am getting my money's worth, KWIM.




I'm sorry it didn't work out for you! I have the same issue. I only wear my clic clac (it was a gift) when I know i won't be moving around too much so it doesn't hit each other. I'm going to have to reset my diamond bangle to finally have something to layer with my love. I've done bead bracelets for so long that I'm bored of them. Otherwise I considered a dainty bracelet but i love a nice stack of bangles! Part of why I have not bought the atlas rose gold bangle is that it doesn't come in small :/


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you! I have the same issue. I only wear my clic clac (it was a gift) when I know i won't be moving around too much so it doesn't hit each other. I'm going to have to reset my diamond bangle to finally have something to layer with my love. I've done bead bracelets for so long that I'm bored of them. Otherwise I considered a dainty bracelet but i love a nice stack of bangles! Part of why I have not bought the atlas rose gold bangle is that it doesn't come in small :/



Thanks. I am looking at other things. You have the VCA five motif right? Do you think this would stack well if I had it sized down to fit closer to the wrist? You should definitely reset your diamond bangle. I have seen your pics and it is gorgeous and your right, there is just something about a nice stack of bangles. Just so elegant.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks. I am looking at other things. You have the VCA five motif right? Do you think this would stack well if I had it sized down to fit closer to the wrist? You should definitely reset your diamond bangle. I have seen your pics and it is gorgeous and your right, there is just something about a nice stack of bangles. Just so elegant.




The two most emotional decisions I've made with a material goods includes the VCA bracelet. I had it loved it but found the mop fragile and never wore it with the love. Really wish I held out for the all gold motif. My ex had contributed to a small fraction of the purchase. Threw it in my face, and I rashly sold it on a friends account on eBay. &#128584;&#128584;&#128584; Then used the money to fund applications for a grad program I didn't want to attend... SO many morals to this story lol... But I definitely learned from all of those lessons!
Looking back I really wish I held out for the all gold motif. Especially to layer with the love. I think if you chose a strong stone it would look fab. VCA is very pleasant with shortening the bracelet. Not proud of how I handled that purchase both on the mop and how I sold it. Do you have a stone in mind?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> The two most emotional decisions I've made with a material goods includes the VCA bracelet. I had it loved it but found the mop fragile and never wore it with the love. Really wish I held out for the all gold motif. My ex had contributed to a small fraction of the purchase. Threw it in my face, and I rashly sold it on a friends account on eBay. &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904; Then used the money to fund applications for a grad program I didn't want to attend... SO many morals to this story lol... But I definitely learned from all of those lessons!
> Looking back I really wish I held out for the all gold motif. Especially to layer with the love. I think if you chose a strong stone it would look fab. VCA is very pleasant with shortening the bracelet. Not proud of how I handled that purchase both on the mop and how I sold it. Do you have a stone in mind?



I understand why you would sell though. I would really want to wear it and would sell too if I find it just in my jewelry box all the time. I really like to get good use of my jewelry and that is why I am happier with fewer pieces that I will love and stand the test of time. I didn't realize the MOP was so delicate. I would really want it it stack next to the Love because I never take off the cuff of the bangle. The other option would be a Perlee, but I already wear so much gold and don't want to look like too much. I like the onyx too, I wouldn't mind that so much either. I think Einsine has the onyx and it looks great in YG. As you can tell, I am all over the place. I usually take some time to make a decision.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I understand why you would sell though. I would really want to wear it and would sell too if I find it just in my jewelry box all the time. I really like to get good use of my jewelry and that is why I am happier with fewer pieces that I will love and stand the test of time. I didn't realize the MOP was so delicate. I would really want it it stack next to the Love because I never take off the cuff of the bangle. The other option would be a Perlee, but I already wear so much gold and don't want to look like too much. I like the onyx too, I wouldn't mind that so much either. I think Einsine has the onyx and it looks great in YG. As you can tell, I am all over the place. I usually take some time to make a decision.




Honestly majority of people say that mop stands strong as an everyday bracelet but I noticed a scratch layering with my love. However it was long on me for a while as I thought I would use it to extend a future 10 motif. So that could have also caused the scratch. I could be in the minority of MOP damage, but that was my personal experience. I know a couple of ladies had issues with malachite, for instance, but I would still purchase the stone, but in a necklace.

I saw some beautifully multi colored akoya pearl bracelets.... It would look stunning with the Love but I still run into the issue of damage. 

Don't make the mistake I did, take your time and choose so you enjoy it for a lifetime and don't feel bad taking so long! I'm STILL uncertain for like 2 years now if I want studs vs. Victoria studs vs. frivole lol. Also in my head to pay so much I like knowing that it has a higher gold content than the MOP (in regards to wanting the all gold motif). For me it made the bracelet more worth it and why I still want the necklace. However, I'm still debating between first choosing from the Alhambra, frivole earrings, or buying the Cartier panthere ring. Do you like layering your FABULOUS oval diamond bracelet? There were some atlas bangles I liked with the love bangle as well. My only issue is that some did not come in small. I'm still unsure if I like the Perlee and the Love together, but I think I am going to go the custom route eventually to make a more substantial diamond bangle to layer with the Love.

I think chain bracelets and oval bangles are the most comfortable (and to me visually appealing) with the love. 

I also agree with your jewelry philosophy. I like pieces I can keep in regular rotation. Makes it easier to spend so much lol!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Honestly majority of people say that mop stands strong as an everyday bracelet but I noticed a scratch layering with my love. However it was long on me for a while as I thought I would use it to extend a future 10 motif. So that could have also caused the scratch. I could be in the minority of MOP damage, but that was my personal experience. I know a couple of ladies had issues with malachite, for instance, but I would still purchase the stone, but in a necklace.
> 
> I saw some beautifully multi colored akoya pearl bracelets.... It would look stunning with the Love but I still run into the issue of damage.
> 
> Don't make the mistake I did, take your time and choose so you enjoy it for a lifetime and don't feel bad taking so long! I'm STILL uncertain for like 2 years now if I want studs vs. Victoria studs vs. frivole lol. Also in my head to pay so much I like knowing that it has a higher gold content than the MOP (in regards to wanting the all gold motif). For me it made the bracelet more worth it and why I still want the necklace. However, I'm still debating between first choosing from the Alhambra, frivole earrings, or buying the Cartier panthere ring. Do you like layering your FABULOUS oval diamond bracelet? There were some atlas bangles I liked with the love bangle as well. My only issue is that some did not come in small. I'm still unsure if I like the Perlee and the Love together, but I think I am going to go the custom route eventually to make a more substantial diamond bangle to layer with the Love.
> 
> I think chain bracelets and oval bangles are the most comfortable (and to me visually appealing) with the love.
> 
> I also agree with your jewelry philosophy. I like pieces I can keep in regular rotation. Makes it easier to spend so much lol!



Yes, maybe wearing the VCA five motif closer to the wrist will help. I think out of the onyx and MOP that I still prefer the MOP. I do like the all gold as well, the pink would be so pretty. I have been debating whether to get a 4 diamond love or go with an upgraded diamond. My oval bracelet came from my engagement ring. It is one carat. I would love a 1.8 to 2.0 carat round dependent on budget. I currently wear two love wedding bands, and I have been happy with that. But who knows, so many decisions where it comes to jewelry. Hehe!  I don't stack my oval bracelet much because the love slides all over it and I got a couple of scratches on my bangle when wearing the diamond bracelet. The cutlet was exposed and flipped and it scratched the Love. So another thing I try to watch out for.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes, maybe wearing the VCA five motif closer to the wrist will help. I think out of the onyx and MOP that I still prefer the MOP. I do like the all gold as well, the pink would be so pretty. I have been debating whether to get a 4 diamond love or go with an upgraded diamond. My oval bracelet came from my engagement ring. It is one carat. I would love a 1.8 to 2.0 carat round dependent on budget. I currently wear two love wedding bands, and I have been happy with that. But who knows, so many decisions where it comes to jewelry. Hehe!  I don't stack my oval bracelet much because the love slides all over it and I got a couple of scratches on my bangle when wearing the diamond bracelet. The cutlet was exposed and flipped and it scratched the Love. So another thing I try to watch out for.




I prefer the MOP to onyx. I would get the mop after I finished a set in the pink all gold motif and a single malachite motif. My other issue is the MOP when fitted, I needed help putting it on my wrist, so I felt limited bc I didn't just want to wear it whenever I had someone around to help me with it. 

I would, personally, go for the upgrade. And move the two love rings to the other hand? Maybe that would give you the sparkle you are looking for and break up the gold? 

Then whenever you do stack the bangles, you have your diamond ring on one side with two loves, then on the other you could wear your oval diamond and the two rings. I don't know if that would be too much for you but I just love your diamond! Can't wait to see what you end up with!!


----------



## etk123

Late to comment but I have to tell you they look absolutely perfect! I hope you've been enjoying them!


----------



## Nbeach

Hi ame

I have been on the fence about getting studs forever.   In my mid thirties. Working professional and a mom.  What is the size and grade recommended.   And where would you recommend buying?  Would like a pair to last a long time.  Any other suggestions and tips very welcome.  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## OinkMoo

-deleted-


----------



## Nbeach

Oinkitsthao said:


> To determine what size of diamonds look good on you, it would depend on how big or small your ears are. Why don't you just go get a few cubic zirconia from walmart or target and try them on at home for a few days? Then you can decide what size looks good on you.
> 
> 
> And you can personally message Ame if you just want her opinion. There's no reason to start a new thread if you're just looking for her opinion.
> 
> HTH!


 

my subject line solicits opinions from others, not just ame.


----------



## OinkMoo

Nbeach said:


> my subject line solicits opinions from others, not just ame.



-deleted-


----------



## Nbeach

Oinkitsthao said:


> Yes, I realize that. But you still started your thread with "Hi Ame" instead of "Hi everyone". Making it seem like you're still seeking for an answer ONLY from Ame. I'm gonna leave it as that. Good luck and I hope my opinion still helped.


 

If you honestly thought that I was just asking for Ame's response, then not sure why you even bothered responding.


----------



## OinkMoo

Nbeach said:


> If you honestly thought that I was just asking for Ame's response, then not sure why you even bothered responding.



LOL. Ok. Ignore it then. If you were that peeved by me suggesting you PM Ame instead of just taking what I said with a grain of salt, then that's your prerogative. Just wanted to give my 2 cents.

Sorry, let me go delete my original posts.


----------



## LovEmAll

Not sure what exactly was going on at the beginning of this thread....but here is my response and I hope it helps.  [emoji4]

First, what's your budget? 

Second, would you prefer to buy the studs from a place like Tiffanys or is blue Nile or your local jewelry store ok?

These are two important questions because they will dictate how big you will be able to go.  For me personally, I don't mind if something like diamonds are from a luxury designer.  I know other ladies have dreamed about diamonds from Tiffanys since they were young and that is their preference, which is perfectly great.

I got mine from the diamond district in New York and was able to get a great deal on 2ct pair of studs (1 ct each ear) I really wanted 2 ct because I thought they were just the perfect size...not too big and certainly not small.  I just love them [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Are you planning on eating them for every day?  Good luck finding the perfect ones for you!


----------



## ame

Oinkitsthao gave great advice about trying on some CZs to find a size range that appeals to you for everyday. I personally think half carat per ear is a great size range. I tend to prefer smaller for myself, but 1ctw (1/2 per ear) is a good way to balance budget, cut quality and specs and still have a nice presentation.  Obviously you need to see if that size would be big enough to make you happy. 

Once you are sure about that, we can see what works for you in budget.--I will need to know your budget...-- I tend to prefer sites where you see the actual stones in photos and are not buying blind. Sites that allow that are sites like Brian Gavin Diamonds, Whiteflash, James Allen, Good Old Gold, High Performance Diamonds. We can search from their selections to find great stones. 

Color/Clarity will be personal preference. I think for studs you can do I/J color just fine, they'll still be quite white, and clarity I tend to prefer VS because that's my personal threshold, but you can get an SI in many cases and be eyeclean, but that's also personal threshold.  Do not settle for anything less than the best cut quality. It hides a multitude of sins and is the sole reason a stone sparkles.

In the Reference sticky at the top of this subforum, you'll find a post with my "cheat sheet" for round brilliants. If you want to start searching for stones, that will help you narrow things down a bit.


----------



## skyqueen

First...decide what size you want and your budget. As AME posted the cut will be the deciding factor. Unlike an e-ring you can cheat a bit with color/clarity with earrings. 
I'm with LovEmAll...for me the perfect size for studs is 2 tcw, if you can afford it. A 3 prong martini setting would be perfect for this size, too.
Considering "diamond shrinkage syndrome" might creep in, get the biggest and best diamonds you can afford. I went through 3 upgrades before I found the size and stones I wanted so I know what I'm talking about. LOL!


----------



## pinky7129

Hey All,

I searched for any recent threads regarding diamond stud earrings, but couldnt find anything that up to date, so I hope you dont mind this post!

I am interested in getting at least 1 ctw stud earrings. Probably going to go with a 4 prong instead of a martini. 

Ame, would your cheat for engagement ring stones apply to these as well?

Anyone else, is there a recommendation to stay at a certain color, for example, no lower then H/I? or any other stats?

I would be working with a jewelry that I trust, but is somewhat far away so I would not be able to see the stones. Any help would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## emchhardy

I don't think you have to go as high on color and clarity with diamond earrings as you would for an engagement ring.
I would stick with H/I and anything above SI and "very good" cut or higher.  
Some vendors I would recommend (if choosing the stones) - 
Brian Gavin
Whiteflash 
James Allen
If you want pre set studs, I would look into DiamondWave and Since1910.  
My pre set pair is from James Allen (rounds, .25 tcw) and I would recommend them as well.

ETA - I've heard good things about I.D. Jewelry (they're out of New York) as well.


----------



## sweetbeans

Emchhardy, how do you find the quality of JA preset stud?


----------



## emchhardy

^ sweetbeans - I'm very happy with my James Allen studs.  

I have this pair:
http://www.jamesallen.com/earrings/...ng-round-brilliant-diamond-earrings-item-9645

I actually wish they made something in between the 1/4 and 1/2 sizes (1/3 would have been perfect for me).  

They are very sparkly, eye clean, and look brighter/whiter than the H/I color grade they are said to be.


----------



## sweetbeans

That's great to hear! I have been curious about the JA studs. Do you happen to have pics? I am unsure about the size myself.. I was thinking maybe I should buy CZ earrings to test out different sizes. OP, sorry for hacking the thread!


----------



## pinky7129

sweetbeans said:


> That's great to hear! I have been curious about the JA studs. Do you happen to have pics? I am unsure about the size myself.. I was thinking maybe I should buy CZ earrings to test out different sizes. OP, sorry for hacking the thread!




No worries! This is helping me too so dont you worry


----------



## ame

pinky7129 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I searched for any recent threads regarding diamond stud earrings, but couldnt find anything that up to date, so I hope you dont mind this post!
> 
> I am interested in getting at least 1 ctw stud earrings. Probably going to go with a 4 prong instead of a martini.
> 
> Ame, would your cheat for engagement ring stones apply to these as well?
> 
> Anyone else, is there a recommendation to stay at a certain color, for example, no lower then H/I? or any other stats?
> 
> I would be working with a jewelry that I trust, but is somewhat far away so I would not be able to see the stones. Any help would be great!
> 
> Thank you!


The  cheat sheet works for rounds, and yes would work great for studs.

For studs, I'd probably suggest I or J color, myself, but if you're more comfortable with H or I that works too. They're on your head, and they're going to still look bright if they're cut properly. Clarity is up to you, I still like VS, but others are ok with SI. Again, on your head. Not on your hand.

If you're still buying sight unseen, consider going online. At least that way you get the images of the actual stones. James Allen and Brian Gavin were both mentioned. They do offer preset studs but you won't get the upgrade policy on those, nor will you get the data on the stones like you would if you select them yourself.


----------



## luxebaglover

Hello diamond lovers, 

I am about to buy a pair of diamond studs but would want your input as to whether I am making a good purchase. 
One diamond is color H cut SI, the other is color I cut VS2, they are 6,250 us from 12,500 usd. Both are 0.91 carats. Am I purchasing a good pair regarding color and cut?  

Should I take the plunge or keep on hunting? 

TIA


----------



## ame

That's not even remotely enough information. Reports? Angles? Plots?


----------



## PennyD2911

luxebaglover said:


> Hello diamond lovers,
> 
> I am about to buy a pair of diamond studs but would want your input as to whether I am making a good purchase.
> One diamond is color H cut SI, the other is color I cut VS2, they are 6,250 us from 12,500 usd. Both are 0.91 carats. Am I purchasing a good pair regarding color and cut?
> 
> Should I take the plunge or keep on hunting?
> 
> TIA



The SI and VS2 do not refer to cut those are clarity indicators. As @ame said you really do not have enough information to make an informed decision on those two stones.


----------



## skyqueen

If you are going to buy diamonds sight unseen...go with AME's cheat sheet/suggestions. I, personally, need to see diamonds in real life and (hopefully) they'll sing to me.
But I'm old and buying online makes me uncomfortable. Many members have bought online and have been very happy. My take on color is a bit different but I am color sensitive. My studs are G VS2/SI1 but ex/ideal cut which is the key...CUT! I won't buy anything lower then G because I think the color is noticeable when people look at you. I notice it on other people right away. Although the right cut can mask lower color/clarity.


----------



## sajero2

I am turning 35 next month, and I've been saving up some money to buy myself something really nice. I am single, so no one's buying me any diamonds, I have to get them myself! 

I initially was saving for a Louis Vuitton, but lately I've been thinking maybe I should get a pair of diamond studs as I'd get more use out of them. I wear a version of CZ studs nearly every day. I have different sizes and metals.

I've always wanted diamond studs, but can you really tell the difference between them and CZs? I would probably be looking at .5tcw, to .75ctw so it's not like they're going to be massive. 

I have a diamond pendant, and a couple inherited diamond rings, but I am just looking for some more opinions on whether spending the money on diamond studs is a good choice. I absolutely know I'll wear them a ton, but I just am not convinced they'd visually be much better than the cheapies I wear now?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## k*d

Happy birthday!  I think a high-quality CZ pair should be indistinguishable from diamonds.  If you're interested in a diamond pair for better visual quality, then I'm not sure that it'd be worth the price difference.  

Since you already have a few pairs of CZ studs, would you consider taking the money and going on an amazing vacation instead?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I wear diamond studs everyday.  For me they are worth it.  You should try on studs in the size range you are looking for to determine if the size suits you.


----------



## cutetoby

Yes, I wear mine every day so I think it's totally worth it.  Diamond are forever, hahaha.


----------



## kkfiregirl

sajero2 said:


> I am turning 35 next month, and I've been saving up some money to buy myself something really nice. I am single, so no one's buying me any diamonds, I have to get them myself!
> 
> I initially was saving for a Louis Vuitton, but lately I've been thinking maybe I should get a pair of diamond studs as I'd get more use out of them. I wear a version of CZ studs nearly every day. I have different sizes and metals.
> 
> I've always wanted diamond studs, but can you really tell the difference between them and CZs? I would probably be looking at .5tcw, to .75ctw so it's not like they're going to be massive.
> 
> I have a diamond pendant, and a couple inherited diamond rings, but I am just looking for some more opinions on whether spending the money on diamond studs is a good choice. I absolutely know I'll wear them a ton, but I just am not convinced they'd visually be much better than the cheapies I wear now?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



Diamond studs are worth it, but only if they are at least 2 carats (one carat for each ear), otherwise they end up looking too tiny on an adult's earlobe. 

Just my opinion of course. I can tell the difference between a diamond and CZ, but ln not sure if everyone will be able to. Most people might just assume it's a real diamond, depending on how you're dressed. 

Good luck, I'm sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Good question. I wear CZs nearly every day and have them in a variety of sizes and metals. I can tell most of the time when someone's wearing diamond earrings, even when they're very small. They twinkle in a way that CZ doesn't and they're very pretty. Although I don't think most people can generally tell whether someone is wearing CZs instead of diamonds if it's a good quality CZ in a nice gold setting.

Have you gone into a jewelry store and looked at them? I have on a few occasions and I've been meh. Not impressed enough to spend all that money. But then I'm a cheapskate.  And I lose earrings. A lot. The life I lead is not a diamond earring life. If I had a corporate job or a job in which I had to dress well every day I might trade in the CZs. But maybe not. It's a lot to spend for just a little extra twinkle in your ear lobes.

I like an earlier poster's suggestion of saving up for a wonderful vacation for yourself.


----------



## JenW

kkfiregirl said:


> Diamond studs are worth it, but only if they are at least 2 carats (one carat for each ear), otherwise they end up looking too tiny on an adult's earlobe.



I don't mean to pick on you, but I kind of disagree with this. Some people have tiny lobes. I've attached a pic of my .25 each studs. 

Also, if you work in a conservative field, 1 carat each is inappropriate.  

I work in finance, managing non profits, and it would be tacky  to wear big diamonds when I'm working with people who don't have two dimes to rub together.


----------



## kkfiregirl

JenW said:


> I don't mean to pick on you, but I kind of disagree with this. Some people have tiny lobes. I've attached a pic of my .25 each studs.
> 
> Also, if you work in a conservative field, 1 carat each is inappropriate.
> 
> I work in finance, managing non profits, and it would be tacky  to wear big diamonds when I'm working with people who don't have two dimes to rub together.



I don't feel picked on at all - I love learning another perspective. I think perhaps my comment was a little myopic & I agree that the earrings look different on different lobes.


----------



## smallfry

For me, definitely worth it, as I wear them every day!  I take them off only to clean them.  As to whether or not you can tell diamonds from CZs, I can't answer that, but I can say that I love knowing I have the real thing on


----------



## Summerfriend

I think diamond studs are definitely worth it. After years of wearing CZs, I got diamonds last Christmas, and I've worn them almost daily since. They have a definite *extra sparkle* that truly, genuinely, lights up one's face. They're just so special. I'm not a big "diamond gal" but I really, really enjoy and treasure my diamond earrings. They elevate me even on days I'm just wearing gym clothes with my hair a mess. 

Mine are about a half carat each. Any larger truly would be too big for my earlobes and would look heavy and conspicuous, in my opinion.


----------



## sajero2

Thanks, everyone, for your input!
Just to clarify a bit more, I've always said I'd love a pair of diamond studs some day. I just wanted to make sure they really do make a difference. But I agree that knowing they are real diamonds and how much I'd wear them would make them special to me, regardless if others knew they were real or not! And I am planning a vacation next year, but this is something I had set aside to buy myself something special. I don't HAVE to use it this way, and maybe I won't, but I'd like to get something I'll have for a long time. A more luxury purchase I'd usually not make.


----------



## prepster

sajero2 said:


> I am turning 35 next month, and I've been saving up some money to buy myself something really nice. I am single, so no one's buying me any diamonds, I have to get them myself!
> 
> I initially was saving for a Louis Vuitton, but lately I've been thinking maybe I should get a pair of diamond studs as I'd get more use out of them. I wear a version of CZ studs nearly every day. I have different sizes and metals.
> 
> I've always wanted diamond studs, but can you really tell the difference between them and CZs? I would probably be looking at .5tcw, to .75ctw so it's not like they're going to be massive.
> 
> I have a diamond pendant, and a couple inherited diamond rings, but I am just looking for some more opinions on whether spending the money on diamond studs is a good choice. I absolutely know I'll wear them a ton, but I just am not convinced they'd visually be much better than the cheapies I wear now?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



Just a thought... One way to tell if studs are real or not is to look at the back, and also at the setting.  Real diamonds do not generally have the backs that CZs have (they often have screw or la pousette backs), and on large stones, often have more than 4 prongs.  Or the prongs are designed in such a way (split) to add extra security.  You could buy high-quality loose CZs in the stone shape you love, then have your jeweler set them in authentic 18kt or platinum settings.  Then your earrings are "real" jewelry, but you've saved a ton.  Then use what you saved to take yourself on a wonderful adventure.

I made travel-safe copies of my real stones in this way, and mostly now, the real stones just relax in the safe.  Do whatever will make your heart sing.


----------



## ame

OP: If you happily wear your CZ studs daily, and wish to get the real deal in a similar or slightly small size for budgetary reasons, that sounds like a really worthy birthday gift to yourself. They'll outlast an LV, for sure. If you'd like some input on stones let me know. You can do it "piecemeal" or preset, and I can point you in the direction of some great vendors to get a pair to blow your mind--you'll see the difference for sure.  There ARE some CZs that are cut like diamonds and tinted to be more realistic, though the refractive indexes are different so there are visible differences, most notably when turned upside down, as stated above.


----------



## ame

prepster said:


> Just a thought... One way to tell if studs are real or not is to look at the back, and also at the setting.  Real diamonds do not generally have the backs that CZs have (they often have screw or la pousette backs), and on large stones, often have more than 4 prongs.  Or the prongs are designed in such a way (split) to add extra security.  You could buy high-quality loose CZs in the stone shape you love, then have your jeweler set them in authentic 18kt or platinum settings.  Then your earrings are "real" jewelry, but you've saved a ton.  Then use what you saved to take yourself on a wonderful adventure.
> 
> I made travel-safe copies of my real stones in this way, and mostly now, the real stones just relax in the safe.  Do whatever will make your heart sing.


Depends where you get them.


----------



## sajero2

Thanks for your input, Ame! I'm glad to hear you find smaller studs perfectly acceptable.  I actually don't want larger ones anyway, even if they were in my budget. I'm glad to hear the smaller ones look good too. I have seen your advice on color, etc. in other threads so I am definitely keeping that in mind. And I KNOW I don't have high-quality CZs by any means, so I'll go this weekend and check out some diamond ones in person and check the difference. Thanks everybody for the insight!


----------



## JenW

BigPurseSue said:


> It's a lot to spend for just a little extra twinkle in your ear lobes.



Definitely true.


----------



## aerinha

Worth it really depends on you.  If this is what you want to buy to commemorate you bday and you think they will always make you happy, go for it.  As for cost, you don't have to go for D-F color, you could take a small hit there and save some money.  

The studs that mean the most to me are tiny 1/4 ctw princess cut studs my mom got me for my 21st.  I later bought myself 1 ctw princess cut studs that I barely wear anymore because my metal allergy has decided they are the enemy and causes me discomfort when I leave them in for more than two hours.  Which killed my goal to eventually buy a carat for each ear because it isn't worth it if I can't wear them.


----------



## sajero2

aerinha said:


> Worth it really depends on you.  If this is what you want to buy to commemorate you bday and you think they will always make you happy, go for it.  As for cost, you don't have to go for D-F color, you could take a small hit there and save some money.
> 
> The studs that mean the most to me are tiny 1/4 ctw princess cut studs my mom got me for my 21st.  I later bought myself 1 ctw princess cut studs that I barely wear anymore because my metal allergy has decided they are the enemy and causes me discomfort when I leave them in for more than two hours.  Which killed my goal to eventually buy a carat for each ear because it isn't worth it if I can't wear them.



How awful! Sorry to hear you can't wear them anymore. There's nothing worse than an uncomfortable earring.


----------



## ame

aerinha said:


> Worth it really depends on you.  If this is what you want to buy to commemorate you bday and you think they will always make you happy, go for it.  As for cost, you don't have to go for D-F color, you could take a small hit there and save some money.
> 
> The studs that mean the most to me are tiny 1/4 ctw princess cut studs my mom got me for my 21st.  I later bought myself 1 ctw princess cut studs that I barely wear anymore because my metal allergy has decided they are the enemy and causes me discomfort when I leave them in for more than two hours.  Which killed my goal to eventually buy a carat for each ear because it isn't worth it if I can't wear them.


Get those suckers reset! There's probably something that will work for you to prevent a reaction.


----------



## JJMMxx

Since you wear your cz studs every day I bet upgrading to diamonds will make you very happy. 

I had 1ctw studs from my parents and never wore them until I had them reset in halos. Hello!  I started wearing them every day!   Next I had a new pair of earrings made with some diamonds pulled from an old ring. And now I wear pretty much exclusively the halos or the new set every. single. day. 

I'm hard on handbags and shoes so I keep them inexpensive but I *adore* my sparkles.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Thank you for asking this question and putting this post up! I have been thinking the same thing for some time, and have been saving away for a pair. Then I change my mind as I'm not sure its 100% worth it. I have enjoyed reading all the different opinions and options discussed.


----------



## sajero2

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thank you for asking this question and putting this post up! I have been thinking the same thing for some time, and have been saving away for a pair. Then I change my mind as I'm not sure its 100% worth it. I have enjoyed reading all the different opinions and options discussed.



Glad it's helpful to you, too!


----------



## jayjay77

Yes, definitely. I originally planned to get larger diamond studs but after thinking about it realized smaller would work better for me. I ended up with 0.80 tcw set in platinum. I have sensitive ears and small lobes. Absolutely love them! They so lightweight I never have to take them off. I sleep, shower, go to the gym with them in. The only downside is that I never wear most of my other earrings! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## prepster

Buy what you really want, and don't settle.  Small diamonds are going to look like small diamonds, there's no way around that, which is what I think kkfiregirl was advising.  If that's a look that you love, and will wear a lot, great!  Then you'll love them and it will be money well spent.  If after you buy them, you'll feel like you spent all your (jewelry) savings money but are settling, then that wouldn't be the best use of your funds.   In that case, it might be better to keep saving until you can afford bigger or better stones.   Another $5,000 can make a significant difference in what you can buy.  I tend to look for the win/win, and a compromise might be buying some high quality CZs now and continuing to save.  But it sounds to me like you really want diamonds and you really want them now, so go try on some earrings in different sizes/cuts/color/clarity within your price range and pick the ones you love.  Have fun!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenW

Someone suggested CZ set in gold. I have these 3 ctw CZ set in 14k 3 prong tulip settings. They were purchased from QVC but they're no longer available.  

I find them a bit too large so I usually wear my .6 ctw diamonds. 

Just thought I'd share.  Sorry i  can't get good closeup photos.


----------



## sajero2

Those are very pretty, jenW!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

I am not sure if it is because I have thick lobes, but I have lost countless post back earrings and diamond studs that I never buy them anymore!  My mother has the same problem.  We only buy screw back posts now, so keep that in mind when you buy...


----------



## Nicole W

I would invest in diamond studs as this is something you can then cherish forever  Why not ask for them for Xmas so you have a lovely memory that goes with them. Or do your granny or mother still have diamond jewellery that they don't wear? You could even use the diamonds from these pieces for your eat studs - even more of a lovely personal meaning for you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Get them, you won't regret it! My current studs are 1.08 ctw, .54 in each ear, and I wear them everyday. I find the size very practical in that they are big enough to have some presence on the ear but also dainty enough not to be overpowering - especially in a more conservative environment.


----------



## sajero2

Onebagtoomany said:


> Get them, you won't regret it! My current studs are 1.08 ctw, .54 in each ear, and I wear them everyday. I find the size very practical in that they are big enough to have some presence on the ear but also dainty enough not to be overpowering - especially in a more conservative environment.


Beautiful!!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Hello there.. It really depends on what makes you happy the most  for me its been diamond jewls for the past years.. They make my heart skip a beat! I love them and love wearing them daily. It makes me happy. Thus my addiction. It used to be bags for example.. But as of now i am all about jewls. And my bag purchases have decreased a whole lot. Follow your heart.. And what fills you with joy. I am not sure if you tried a pair, i would do and see if it sings to my heart  then go from there. Some times some things arent as exciting as we anticipate, thus checking them out would be a good lead


----------



## BigPurseSue

Something else worth considering if you want to upgrade from CZ earrings...  In the daily earring thread a few TPFers have posted pictures of their aquamarine studs. They're gorgeous and look very diamond-like. Aquamarine studs are usually very white with the faintest flash of baby blue. A pair of aquamarine studs would probably run about $300-$400 if set in gold and they'd give you a bit more heft than diamonds.  I would go to a jewelry store that specializes in custom gem jewelry and pick out the aquamarine pair yourself. I've seen aquamarine studs at dept. store jewelry counters that haven't looked that great.


----------



## adore1220

sajero2 said:


> I am turning 35 next month, and I've been saving up some money to buy myself something really nice. I am single, so no one's buying me any diamonds, I have to get them myself!
> 
> I initially was saving for a Louis Vuitton, but lately I've been thinking maybe I should get a pair of diamond studs as I'd get more use out of them. I wear a version of CZ studs nearly every day. I have different sizes and metals.
> 
> I've always wanted diamond studs, but can you really tell the difference between them and CZs? I would probably be looking at .5tcw, to .75ctw so it's not like they're going to be massive.
> 
> I have a diamond pendant, and a couple inherited diamond rings, but I am just looking for some more opinions on whether spending the money on diamond studs is a good choice. I absolutely know I'll wear them a ton, but I just am not convinced they'd visually be much better than the cheapies I wear now?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



I think it's completely worth it and a great way to commemorate your birthday! I actually just purchased my first pair of real diamond studs this month and I can't get enough of them. There's just a special feeling when you wear the real thing, and you can't help but feel classy and more put together. 

I purchased from an amazing jeweler that comes highly recommended from the diamond-lover community. I have no idea what your budget is, but i found these .98ct studs with an excellent cut for what I think is a really great price! You'd just miss the price jump that happens when you hit 1 carat but still basically have 1 carat studs - score! They also have a great return policy which totally eliminates the risk. Check it out and let us know what you decide!

http://idjewelry.com/0-98ct-h-si1-m...d-stud-earrings-14k-white-gold-idj015141.html


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think that diamond studs are a perfect way to commemorate a milestone birthday. CZs are great and they serve a useful purpose. _But you_ _will_ _know when you wear your diamonds_. It's different.

I've purchased a few pairs of studs in my life. My advice is to not compromise on cut. Since you do not seem to be knowledgeable about diamonds, I would take up Ame's offer to help you choose the right studs for you and your budget.  I love martini settings for round diamonds. I also like jumbo backs, too because I have small earlobes, so they sit better.

My first pair of ear studs were 1 carat TW and had a nice balance of clarity, cut and color. I sold those to a dear friend.
My second pair of studs, I went for size, not necessarily color/clarity. They were ginormous. But they were taken from my house by someone from my former cleaning service. Luckily they were insured. So with that money I bought my current pair which are slightly over 2 carat TW, F-color, VS clarity with a spectacular cut. I absolutely love these and they look beautiful on. I constantly get compliments on them.


----------



## sajero2

Thanks for the insights, girls!


----------



## gr8onteej

Definitely worth it.  I got my first pair when I turned 30 and then I upgraded in my 40s.


----------



## NYTexan

Yes 100%! Diamonds really are a girls best friend.  Also diamond studs are classic and timeless. Besides you already mentioned you love wearing the studs you currently have everyday. I hope you decide to make the investment. In the end you will know they are real and that is what counts. Life is too short to not treat yourself. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## purplepoodles

Just a thought buy what you can afford right now then up grade later if you do decide your studs are two small. That's what I did and it really worked for my life. 


My first diamond studs were .25 cts. Later I up graded to a .50 diamond for one ear and had my jeweller put the two .25s together for the other ear. The diamonds are bezel set in platinum. 

I loved the look, still have them and wear them as much or more than my serious statement diamond earring.


----------



## Pirard

My thoughts...first, I do not have a pair of diamond studs...but both my girls do.  One is a young professional, the other still in college.  Both wear .5 ctw studs that were purchased at Costco.  They were inexpensive enough that if lost, I wouldn't regret buying them for the girls.  I have to say, I've admired them so much I now want a pair of studs.  For Christmas, I'm getting older daughter a halo jacket with small diamonds.  I firmly believe in buying the best in your price range...so think of a budget and look at what you can get with that $.  Really crappy but huge diamonds look really crappy.  Beautiful smaller stones of high quality always look much larger due to the light they throw.  I know Costco isn't the least expensive source, but by golly, they sure are easy and reasonable.


----------



## sotto

I think they are worth it. I didn't want diamond studs initially (husband's idea), but I don't think I've worn any other earrings in the 2 Years since I got them. They'll always be classic. I'd first decide on which size/setting is right for you and then save up for that size. I like the ones I got (I think 1.4 tcw?) but I've seen lots of posts on ppl wanting to trade up once they get them. It can be a costly investment to decide on another size once you've made the purchase (I think better to get the ones you want and keep them forever). Good luck!


----------



## sleepykitten

Upgraded my diamond studs for my wedding, absolutely worth it! Just wish I got them a little bigger actually!


----------



## Pirard

sleepykitten said:


> Upgraded my diamond studs for my wedding, absolutely worth it! Just wish I got them a little bigger actually!


I have to comment on your avatar...is that a maltese? Adorable in any regard.


----------



## sleepykitten

Pirard said:


> I have to comment on your avatar...is that a maltese? Adorable in any regard.



Lol yes! Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Pirard

sleepykitten said:


> Lol yes! Thank you[emoji4]


I am owned by a 12 year old maltese...I just adore the breed.  Yours is a cutie pa-tootie!


----------



## Jersey Bling

Another vote for diamond studs. They add just the right touch of glamor and sparkle even to a casual outfit, and make me feel ready to take on the day. 

I tend to wear my smaller pair more often because they are more comfortable, and they don't make my ears feel fatigued. The larger earrings are for special outings, and I couldn't get through a whole day wearing them. That's just me.


----------



## Pirard

JerseyBling (love the name) have you tried wearing some sort of support for your ears? I use LobeWonder (tiny little patches that stick to the back of the ear lobe), but there are several types of supports.  For me, I wear them every day and they help to keep my studs and my dangling earrings properly positioned. I never feel like my lobes are sagging.


----------



## Jersey Bling

Thank you for the suggestion, Pirard! Off to search. I really appreciate it.


----------



## purplepoodles

Pirard said:


> JerseyBling (love the name) have you tried wearing some sort of support for your ears? I use LobeWonder (tiny little patches that stick to the back of the ear lobe), but there are several types of supports.  For me, I wear them every day and they help to keep my studs and my dangling earrings properly positioned. I never feel like my lobes are sagging.



When I had this problem with a pair of larger for me earrings, Tiffany repair Dept gave me a few clear plastic disks to wear at the back of my ear between the ear and the butterfly behind my earlobe. 

I had brought in the earrings hoping they would have, I think they are called French backs, similar to something on a pair of vintage earring. 

The disks work really well,  position the earrings just right and stop their weight from folding under my earlobe and pointing the earring downwards. Probably not explaining this very well. Pix would be easier but they are in the bank right now.


----------



## Pirard

Yes, those discs are great too...but they don't work on hanging earrings (those on a wire), or if your ear piercing has stretched at all.


----------



## Jersey Bling

Pirard, I just wanted to tell you that I started using Lobe Wonder, and it really does make a difference. The earrings sit right where they are supposed to, and the patches don't feel uncomfortable at all. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wonderful choice. 
I hope that you will treat yourself to diamond studs. 
They will be forever classics.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Make sure you buy from seller that has a great upgrade program.  Whiteflash, good old gold, Brian Gavin.    Personally I am very much a studs girl.  I'm definitely more simple in style, but love bling.  very classic look and always appropriate and goes with everything.


----------



## gem4natic

i think women should invest at least in a piece of diamond jewelry, no matter its small or big, it depends on your face shape, budget etc. I don't have diamond earrings I only have a diamond ring that I bought it for myself too! My bf is not the romantic kind... so that's the way we modern women are - we are too independent! :>


----------



## elizabethtwrs

sleepykitten said:


> Upgraded my diamond studs for my wedding, absolutely worth it! Just wish I got them a little bigger actually!



What carat size did you get? I want to prevent getting DSS with my diamond studs!


----------



## sleepykitten

elizabethtwrs said:


> What carat size did you get? I want to prevent getting DSS with my diamond studs!



I got 1.8ct ttw. What's DSS by the way?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

sleepykitten said:


> I got 1.8ct ttw. What's DSS by the way?



Diamond shrinkage syndrome [emoji4]


----------



## sleepykitten

elizabethtwrs said:


> Diamond shrinkage syndrome [emoji4]



Arrrghh got it [emoji16] yep, mine were bought for wedding, so think they were a bit small for the bride look but they are a fine size for everyday


----------



## 381more

Yes worth it!  Just make sure you get a screw backing instead of a normal post backing.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My ears can't stand screw backs.  I highly recommend jumbo backs!  Secure and will give you an ear lift immediately.  Worth every single one of my pennies.


----------



## JenW

I don't wear screw backs or the locking backs (Le Pousett?) . I wear the push on jumbo backs and they have been secure.


----------



## twin-fun

ame said:


> OP: If you happily wear your CZ studs daily, and wish to get the real deal in a similar or slightly small size for budgetary reasons, that sounds like a really worthy birthday gift to yourself. They'll outlast an LV, for sure. If you'd like some input on stones let me know. You can do it "piecemeal" or preset, and I can point you in the direction of some great vendors to get a pair to blow your mind--you'll see the difference for sure.  There ARE some CZs that are cut like diamonds and tinted to be more realistic, though the refractive indexes are different so there are visible differences, most notably when turned upside down, as stated above.



I am in the market for a pair in the 1 ct total weight market and have no clue how to go about it. I have a pair of 2 cttw but work as an educational advocate with lots of lower income families in public schools and that size just isn't always appropriate. A smaller earring between .75-1.00 total would be a lot more acceptable but I don't even know how or where to start. Since they'll be sitting at my ear does the cut really make that much of a difference? Any chance you could share some insight or point me to an already existing thread that I could read?


----------



## ame

twin-fun said:


> I am in the market for a pair in the 1 ct total weight market and have no clue how to go about it. I have a pair of 2 cttw but work as an educational advocate with lots of lower income families in public schools and that size just isn't always appropriate. A smaller earring between .75-1.00 total would be a lot more acceptable but I don't even know how or where to start. Since they'll be sitting at my ear does the cut really make that much of a difference? Any chance you could share some insight or point me to an already existing thread that I could read?


Cut quality always matters, why not get the best cut for your money since cut quality dictates the sparkle factor? Don't spend money on something that isn't going to sparkle the best it can. Cut is king. 

I think as far as where to start, I'd want to know where you're comfortable buying, and what type of budget you have. Budget can make a difference in just how realistic you really need to be, some people will go into the search thinking they can get some massive diamonds of impeccable quality and they really only have the budget for a .5ct stone of such quality and need to get a reality check--because they can get seriously screwed by a jerk vendor otherwise. If you're in NYC area you have TONS of local resources you can visit to view in person, many of which also have online presences. And if you live in say NJ and the vendor is in NY, you might be able to waive sales tax due to being out of state, thus saving a little money while still being a local purchase. If not, that's not a big deal, I just mentioned it due to the quantity of vendors.

There are several threads that I've posted in regarding this sort of thing (not necessarily stud related, but cut related) that might help, hopefully you can find one to review (don't bump it because then people start posting in them and we don't need to rehash in a zombie thread. I have a cheat sheet for rounds as well, in the Diamond FAQ thread, which will help if you decide to look for some stones online as well. If you want to discuss specifics, PM me, and we can look at VERY specific stones and discuss why something is better than another, without posting those in the open, because any stone that gets publicly approved gets poached and that just makes me irate.


----------



## twin-fun

ame said:


> Cut quality always matters, why not get the best cut for your money since cut quality dictates the sparkle factor? Don't spend money on something that isn't going to sparkle the best it can. Cut is king.
> 
> I think as far as where to start, I'd want to know where you're comfortable buying, and what type of budget you have. Budget can make a difference in just how realistic you really need to be, some people will go into the search thinking they can get some massive diamonds of impeccable quality and they really only have the budget for a .5ct stone of such quality and need to get a reality check--because they can get seriously screwed by a jerk vendor otherwise. If you're in NYC area you have TONS of local resources you can visit to view in person, many of which also have online presences. And if you live in say NJ and the vendor is in NY, you might be able to waive sales tax due to being out of state, thus saving a little money while still being a local purchase. If not, that's not a big deal, I just mentioned it due to the quantity of vendors.
> 
> There are several threads that I've posted in regarding this sort of thing (not necessarily stud related, but cut related) that might help, hopefully you can find one to review (don't bump it because then people start posting in them and we don't need to rehash in a zombie thread. I have a cheat sheet for rounds as well, in the Diamond FAQ thread, which will help if you decide to look for some stones online as well. If you want to discuss specifics, PM me, and we can look at VERY specific stones and discuss why something is better than another, without posting those in the open, because any stone that gets publicly approved gets poached and that just makes me irate.


Thank you so very much for your thorough response. I do not live in NYC or even close and have no problems buying from a reputable online seller. Thank you so much for the info you already provided. I am such a novice that I did not know that cut dictates sparkle, lol! I thought it was all about clarity. I will look for the threads you mentioned.


----------



## Julide

twin-fun said:


> I am in the market for a pair in the 1 ct total weight market and have no clue how to go about it. I have a pair of 2 cttw but work as an educational advocate with lots of lower income families in public schools and that size just isn't always appropriate. A smaller earring between .75-1.00 total would be a lot more acceptable but I don't even know how or where to start. Since they'll be sitting at my ear does the cut really make that much of a difference? Any chance you could share some insight or point me to an already existing thread that I could read?




Hi kind of off topic but if you are concerned about wearing your large diamond stud why not try something different like a pearl stud or another semi precious stone stud? Just another idea than a second pair of diamond studs.


----------



## twin-fun

Julide said:


> Hi kind of off topic but if you are concerned about wearing your large diamond stud why not try something different like a pearl stud or another semi precious stone stud? Just another idea than a second pair of diamond studs.



Thanks so much for the input! I already own pearl studs and a couple of plain gold hoops and while I love colored gemstones on rings I don't like them as earrings on me. I find that I'm reaching for the large diamond studs less and less even in my private life so these smaller studs would probably replace the 2 karat ones I currently own as I'm considering selling them.


----------



## Pirard

ame said:


> Cut quality always matters, why not get the best cut for your money since cut quality dictates the sparkle factor? Don't spend money on something that isn't going to sparkle the best it can. Cut is king.
> 
> I think as far as where to start, I'd want to know where you're comfortable buying, and what type of budget you have. Budget can make a difference in just how realistic you really need to be, some people will go into the search thinking they can get some massive diamonds of impeccable quality and they really only have the budget for a .5ct stone of such quality and need to get a reality check--because they can get seriously screwed by a jerk vendor otherwise. If you're in NYC area you have TONS of local resources you can visit to view in person, many of which also have online presences. And if you live in say NJ and the vendor is in NY, you might be able to waive sales tax due to being out of state, thus saving a little money while still being a local purchase. If not, that's not a big deal, I just mentioned it due to the quantity of vendors.
> 
> There are several threads that I've posted in regarding this sort of thing (not necessarily stud related, but cut related) that might help, hopefully you can find one to review (don't bump it because then people start posting in them and we don't need to rehash in a zombie thread. I have a cheat sheet for rounds as well, in the Diamond FAQ thread, which will help if you decide to look for some stones online as well. If you want to discuss specifics, PM me, and we can look at VERY specific stones and discuss why something is better than another, without posting those in the open, because any stone that gets publicly approved gets poached and that just makes me irate.


Question for you regarding NYC sources...is there a list of reputable diamond dealers maintained on this forum? I know the jade thread runs a list of retailers and am wondering if there are particular sources that are recommended in NYC? No biggie if you don't want to share sources.  Thanks!


----------



## JenW

Pirard said:


> Question for you regarding NYC sources...is there a list of reputable diamond dealers maintained on this forum? I know the jade thread runs a list of retailers and am wondering if there are particular sources that are recommended in NYC? No biggie if you don't want to share sources.  Thanks!


I've heard only good things about ID Jewelry in NYC diamond district.


----------



## ame

Pirard said:


> Question for you regarding NYC sources...is there a list of reputable diamond dealers maintained on this forum? I know the jade thread runs a list of retailers and am wondering if there are particular sources that are recommended in NYC? No biggie if you don't want to share sources.  Thanks!


Not really....

I like Good Old Gold in Mass Park LI, and as mentioned ID Jewelry is good, Brilliantly Engaged is good, James Allen has an NYC outpost, I am sure I am forgetting someone. Steven Kirsch is great for settings.


----------



## Pirard

Thanks so much! I appreciate the responses!


----------



## Baghera

recommend Diamonds by Lauren from personal experience


----------



## lilsweetie

I definitely second the recommendation to get jumbo backs. I have them for my 2 CTW studs (martini set) and they hold the studs nice and upright without any of that drooping forward that drives me nuts!


----------



## luckykit

hi ladies -
my husband is getting me a pair of diamond studs for my birthday! so excited as this will be my first pair. but i'm picking out the diamonds, and since i'm new to this (but have learned 1000x what i knew just in the last two weeks...) i'm driving myself crazy with ASET images and idealscope images and whether i should go whiteflash or blue nile or james allen. i'm looking for a 1 ctw pair (i have very small earlobes, which i didn't realize was a blessing until this!) set in platinum 3 prong martinis, and wondering where you've had the best shopping experiences...


----------



## mcb100

Hi! I can't majorly contribute to this thread, because I haven't bought any diamond studs anywhere yet but will probably be receiving or buying a pair this year. I really like blue nile a lot because I find them to be a tad bit more affordable than james allen, and I still trust their quality and they have a good name/reputation. I've always wanted a 1 carat pair but will probably get more than one pair of diamond studs throughout my lifetime as I have multiple holes in both ears pierced for a reason? (I was thinking I could always do a 1 carat or bigger pair in my first holes, and then smaller ones near the end.) Blue Nile has their studs for 1 carat priced at two thousand something dollars, and I don't know if I would be wiling to spend that....you could buy a pair of never worn diamond studs from a trusted pre loved jewelry website, yet ones that have never been worn yet for 1,000-1,500.00. Dilemma for me is should I buy 1/2 carat studs brand new from a trusted place or get 1 carat studs that may have been worn a few times? My solution is probably both. I will probably go for the brand new ones just to have the experience, as I don't get to buy many nice jewelry pieces, and then get the 1 carat ones off a preloved website further down the road. (Was thinking of picking out a 1/2 carat pair for a holiday present this year from SO, and then saving up for the 1 carat pair myself yet still getting them from a preloved website.) 

I've bought many things from blue nile though before and love them. If you need help with anything and don't want to call and be placed on hold, they have an immediate online chat with someone. They have a good policy too, as they never make you add a plan on for more money, I believe--it is just included. Online representative told me that if you buy something diamond from them, you can send it back and have it cleaned for free or take it to one or their stores for free cleaning. I thought that this was just for rings on their website but the representative informed that they can do diamond earring free cleanings/repairs, as well once every six months. I've also heard good things about james allen as well. Haven't heard much about whiteflash, so I don't have things to share about them. But I think they are all good websites so it just comes down to exactly what you want, you know? (Some people really want the martinis, some people also want lock backs and etc.).


----------



## luckykit

mcb100 said:


> Hi! I can't majorly contribute to this thread, because I haven't bought any diamond studs anywhere yet but will probably be receiving or buying a pair this year. I really like blue nile a lot because I find them to be a tad bit more affordable than james allen, and I still trust their quality and they have a good name/reputation. I've always wanted a 1 carat pair but will probably get more than one pair of diamond studs throughout my lifetime as I have multiple holes in both ears pierced for a reason? (I was thinking I could always do a 1 carat or bigger pair in my first holes, and then smaller ones near the end.) Blue Nile has their studs for 1 carat priced at two thousand something dollars, and I don't know if I would be wiling to spend that....you could buy a pair of never worn diamond studs from a trusted pre loved jewelry website, yet ones that have never been worn yet for 1,000-1,500.00. Dilemma for me is should I buy 1/2 carat studs brand new from a trusted place or get 1 carat studs that may have been worn a few times? My solution is probably both. I will probably go for the brand new ones just to have the experience, as I don't get to buy many nice jewelry pieces, and then get the 1 carat ones off a preloved website further down the road. (Was thinking of picking out a 1/2 carat pair for a holiday present this year from SO, and then saving up for the 1 carat pair myself yet still getting them from a preloved website.)
> 
> I've bought many things from blue nile though before and love them. If you need help with anything and don't want to call and be placed on hold, they have an immediate online chat with someone. They have a good policy too, as they never make you add a plan on for more money, I believe--it is just included. Online representative told me that if you buy something diamond from them, you can send it back and have it cleaned for free or take it to one or their stores for free cleaning. I thought that this was just for rings on their website but the representative informed that they can do diamond earring free cleanings/repairs, as well once every six months. I've also heard good things about james allen as well. Haven't heard much about whiteflash, so I don't have things to share about them. But I think they are all good websites so it just comes down to exactly what you want, you know? (Some people really want the martinis, some people also want lock backs and etc.).



thank you @mcb100. i have had good experiences with Blue Nile also, and their prices are great, but i wish they had more information on their diamonds. james allen and some other sites that allow you to actually see the diamond you get are so much more helpful! how lovely to think you might be able to purchase two pairs... for me, buying is so much fun that i'm sad i'm only planning to do it once!  good luck with your studs!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Have you considered lab diamonds?  Both my sets of earrings were lab created.  They were slightly cheaper than regular diamonds and allowed me to go a bit larger than I would have been able to otherwise.

My first pair came front Brilliant Earth and my second from a seller on Etsy because I wanted more settings than Brilliant Earth had.  They were certified so I was still able to pick my specs as cut and color quality was important to me.

I would def recommend you look at those.  The only drawback is the resale value is unknown at this time since they aren't naturally mined - this didn't bother me though since I knew I would never sell the stones as they were purchased to commemorate things in my life.  If you may re-sell the stones later that's probably the only instance I'd say you shouldn't buy lab diamonds.


----------



## luckykit

dieguteteufelin said:


> Have you considered lab diamonds?  Both my sets of earrings were lab created.  They were slightly cheaper than regular diamonds and allowed me to go a bit larger than I would have been able to otherwise.
> 
> My first pair came front Brilliant Earth and my second from a seller on Etsy because I wanted more settings than Brilliant Earth had.  They were certified so I was still able to pick my specs as cut and color quality was important to me.
> 
> I would def recommend you look at those.  The only drawback is the resale value is unknown at this time since they aren't naturally mined - this didn't bother me though since I knew I would never sell the stones as they were purchased to commemorate things in my life.  If you may re-sell the stones later that's probably the only instance I'd say you shouldn't buy lab diamonds.


i hadn't, but i will take a look - thanks!


----------



## ame

luckykit said:


> hi ladies -
> my husband is getting me a pair of diamond studs for my birthday! so excited as this will be my first pair. but i'm picking out the diamonds, and since i'm new to this (but have learned 1000x what i knew just in the last two weeks...) i'm driving myself crazy with ASET images and idealscope images and whether i should go whiteflash or blue nile or james allen. i'm looking for a 1 ctw pair (i have very small earlobes, which i didn't realize was a blessing until this!) set in platinum 3 prong martinis, and wondering where you've had the best shopping experiences...


I am not a fan of Blue Nile specifically because they don't provide the ASET and IS images, or the images of the stones like BGD, JA, WF, etc. provide.  I am not a fan of WF personally from past experience, but others really love them.  I have sourced many stones from them from others, though, when they had what the person was looking for. 

Cut is king. Look at the numbers (check my cheat sheet), look at the ASET/IS, look at the images. And for pairs, keep an eye on the dimensions to make sure they match as well.


----------



## luckykit

ame said:


> I am not a fan of Blue Nile specifically because they don't provide the ASET and IS images, or the images of the stones like BGD, JA, WF, etc. provide.  I am not a fan of WF personally from past experience, but others really love them.  I have sourced many stones from them from others, though, when they had what the person was looking for.
> 
> Cut is king. Look at the numbers (check my cheat sheet), look at the ASET/IS, look at the images. And for pairs, keep an eye on the dimensions to make sure they match as well.


thanks Ame! i found your cheat sheet early on (along with other diamond advice) and it was so helpful. so thank you very much for putting those out there! i've also been hanging out on pricescope and other reputable sites learning about every aspect of diamonds... what an addicting hobby this could end up.  

the pairs thing is tricky and that's where i am right now... trying to decide how closely matched two diamonds need to be (as well as whether i can trust a jewelry professional to tell me whether to wait for a better pair or not... i feel like they're so excited about all of their stock). do you have a cheat sheet for matching them up? i know i'm probably being overly paranoid here... but this is an important purchase for me and i want them to be a forever pair.


----------



## rengb6

Blue Nile does offer Asset images as well as videos of the actual diamond if you buy from their signature ideal line. This cut is on par with anything you can buy from Brian Gavin, White Flash, or James Allen. However, all of these diamonds are overpriced, you're essentially paying for the asset images that you don't really need. If you purchase a diamond with cut proportions that fall within the AGS 0 guidelines you are purchasing the best out there. You cane be assure that the Asset images will be beautiful and the diamond will probably show hearts and arrows as well. Here is a compilation of the charts. As long as you stick to this cut chart, buy VS2 or better, and I color or better you won't be disappointed. https://www.agslab.com/docs/pbcg/AGSLProportionCharts.pdf

As for matching up pairs, All of the aforementioned websites offer pairs. Don't try to match them yourself, there's no need. 

I have purchased AGS 0 diamonds from Brian Gavin, White Flash, and Blue nile. All of them are perfect.


----------



## ame

Numbers don't guarantee you're getting the best. The ASET shows how the stone actually handles light. Numbers don't. And not every signature ideal stone from blue Nile falls into those ranges. 

Blue Nile is a drop shipper. Save for James Allen, the others are not. There is a reason they may have slightly higher prices--and it's not just because they cut their own stones to their specs. Overhead, personal attention, photography equipment, in house custom jewelers. That's not the same as a call center using stock catalog jewelry.


----------



## ame

luckykit said:


> thanks Ame! i found your cheat sheet early on (along with other diamond advice) and it was so helpful. so thank you very much for putting those out there! i've also been hanging out on pricescope and other reputable sites learning about every aspect of diamonds... what an addicting hobby this could end up.
> 
> the pairs thing is tricky and that's where i am right now... trying to decide how closely matched two diamonds need to be (as well as whether i can trust a jewelry professional to tell me whether to wait for a better pair or not... i feel like they're so excited about all of their stock). do you have a cheat sheet for matching them up? i know i'm probably being overly paranoid here... but this is an important purchase for me and i want them to be a forever pair.



Use the matched pair search and pay attention to arrow patterns, proportions and diameters.


----------



## bunnycat

luckykit said:


> thanks Ame! i found your cheat sheet early on (along with other diamond advice) and it was so helpful. so thank you very much for putting those out there! i've also been hanging out on pricescope and other reputable sites learning about every aspect of diamonds... what an addicting hobby this could end up.
> 
> the pairs thing is tricky and that's where i am right now... trying to decide how closely matched two diamonds need to be (as well as whether i can trust a jewelry professional to tell me whether to wait for a better pair or not... i feel like they're so excited about all of their stock). do you have a cheat sheet for matching them up? i know i'm probably being overly paranoid here... but this is an important purchase for me and i want them to be a forever pair.



Some places already have pairs of stones matched for you. Other places you will probably need to weed them out on your own. I've had 2 pairs (so far) of Brian Gavin studs. Neither pair was exactly matched either for ct weight or size. The way I understand is they usually look for overlap or one match in measurement in size range in pairs. For example 4.55x4.51 paired with something like 4.52x4.55 or something like that. you get the idea. 

The first pair I had was an I and j paired. Then I traded up a year later to a bigger size and 2 j's....and who knows where I will go next?


----------



## squiggy241

I got my 1/2 ctw diamond studs form Brian Gavin Diamonds. Had them for almost 4  years now and wear them daily. Hearts and Arrows! I will be getting the huggies from them on my birthday.


----------



## bunnycat

squiggy241 said:


> I got my 1/2 ctw diamond studs form Brian Gavin Diamonds. Had them for almost 4  years now and wear them daily. Hearts and Arrows! I will be getting the huggies from them on my birthday.



 I'm afraid I am really biased in favor of BGD. My old and new e-ring stone were/are from there too. Lesley is always so helpful and Brian was fun to meet and talk to as well.


----------



## squiggy241

I remember talking to Lesley on the phone when shopping for my studs, she was so nice!


----------



## barbie_86

It it wasn't for the fact I'm UK-based so returns are tricky plus there's the issue of import tax, I would probably use James Allen or Brian Gavin. As it is, I've shopped with BN a few times and always been happy, and as pp said images are available for some stones. 

One thing I find useful if buying 'blind' is the HCA tool; you input various details and it gives you a score which indicates how the stone should perform. Only go with stones with a rating of 2 or lower. 

As a PP said, cut is king and I absolutely would not compromise on this, at all.
The other Cs I would compromise on, to a point. If you are fairly new to buying diamonds it would be worth trying to see some in different specs in person to get an idea of what matters to you; colour particularly is very personal. I like white stones (unless it's an old-cut stone where I love warmth) but many people prefer slightly warmer stones and actually don't like the icy white of D-E-F stones. So do try to take a look at some in person if possible


----------



## poshmommy

Whiteflash. 100%. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Mulberrygal

I think diamond studs are definitely worth it. DH bought me some for a special birthday some years ago. I picked studs because I wanted something I could wear daily and get the most use from, they also go with everything. I've never regretted it, they feel so special when I wear them, the shine is amazing. I wear them most days but do have other earrings that aren't so expensive that I still love to wear. I was also lucky to pick them up in a local stores closing down sale  so I ended up with a better cut & size than I was expecting 

You also mention buying a LV bag but think you'd get more use out of the studs.  I would question that as a classy bag looks fantastic and can be used daily. I guess it depends on which other bags you own.................if it were my first luxury designer bag, I'd go with the bag. I think I'd get far more of a wow factor out of the bag each day than the earrings.


----------



## PorscheGirl

I have worn my diamond studs almost daily since I got them 10 years ago. Behind the earring back I wear a tiny fish hook stopper and they are very secure. I don't wear costume jewelry, but if strangers (e.g. the checker at the market) admire them and ask if they're real, I always say they're CZ. No need for a stranger to know. I know they're real!


----------



## mcb100

For me, they are worth it. While there is a time and a place for CZ in some women's lives (we all have different lives and lifestyles. Maybe you don't want to worry about losing one, maybe you exercise a lot and is afraid one will fall out, maybe you roll around at ton in your sleep, heck maybe you just like CZ.), I think diamond studs are irreplaceable. No matter who gives them to you, or if you buy them yourself, if you get once a year cleanings done on them, you really can keep them your whole life--something to cherish forever.

Also, I was window shopping in the jewelry store yesterday (and of course falling in love with everything.), and happening to make my way over to the diamond studs as this is something I want to buy myself within the next year and a half, if I have funds after getting a tennis bracelet; and can tell you that you can tell the difference between diamonds and CZ. I looked at both there. The diamonds were much more sparkly IMHO.


----------



## JewelryAnyone?

I would love to have real diamond studs. But honestly with my hair they would have to be larger at 2 carats each. Something that is not affordable for me. I wear high quality fake ones every single day, so in the long run the diamonds would be worth it .


----------



## kikirabbit

Diamond studs are absolutely worth it. I have so much jewellery but rarely switch out my diamond studs... you are going to get so much mileage out of them.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Absolutely! I wear mine 95% of the time - can't beat that cost per wear


----------



## Love Of My Life

Diamond studs are a lifetime wearable investment...so worth it!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I used to think they were overrated until I was surprised with a pair on my wedding day. They're 1 CTTW, and I love them. I'm a total believer now that they are worth the investment, and DH is planning on upgrading me to a bigger pair for my 35th birthday.


----------



## jklover

I lost my diamond studs a few months ago. They were I think 0.5 carats each. I can't find them anywhere[emoji26]


----------



## Passau

Yes, they are worth it as they go with everything!  My daily hairstyle covers my ears so others may not know that I'm wearing them but they make me feel amazing...


----------



## BPC

My diamond studs are the one piece of jewelry I rarely ever change out. Mine are .70ct each for a tcw of 1.40 
I was cheap and kept it below the .75ct mark where prices seem to increase. I definitely think they're worth it.


----------



## paigeag

Mine are only .5 ct total weight, but I love them, so classic.


----------



## lhaiat

paigeag said:


> Mine are only .5 ct total weight, but I love them, so classic.


Yes they are worth it - unless you lose one like i did   I have been wearing mine 2.5 ct total everyday for 7.5 years.  About a month ago one of them went missing.  I have looked everywhere and it is gone.  I don't want to pay for another one so for now it is cz for me


----------



## applecidered

Totally agree with those who say it's easy to lose a stud earring! I've lost plenty over the years but thankfully I've never splurged or was gifted a pair of studs that cost more than $50. Now all of my studs are at least 14k gold (sensitive piercings, ugh) but with a sparkly CZ or lab created stone inside. No one could tell the difference on your ear. I've walked into plenty of local jewelers and have seen their eyes trying to gauge if they're real or fake, but I'm not gonna take them off my ear!


----------



## JewelryAnyone?

applecidered said:


> Totally agree with those who say it's easy to lose a stud earring! I've lost plenty over the years but thankfully I've never splurged or was gifted a pair of studs that cost more than $50. Now all of my studs are at least 14k gold (sensitive piercings, ugh) but with a sparkly CZ or lab created stone inside. No one could tell the difference on your ear. I've walked into plenty of local jewelers and have seen their eyes trying to gauge if they're real or fake, but I'm not gonna take them off my ear!


Yep. I wear CZ studs with my diamond bracelet and rings, and I think everyone thinks they are real. I always wanted real ones cause I feel I woudl wear everyday. Funny, the only time I have every lost a stud earring was in the rough waves of the ocean. Of course if I got real ones I would not wear them to the beach, but I feel I woudl wear them almost every day. I am finding as much as I lover larger jewelry pieces, I tend never to wear them as much as simple jewelry lately. I am now planning on investing more of my money on finer simple piece brands like : Vrai and Oro, Dana Rebecca, Zoe Chicco, etc. I love  alot of David Yurman jewelry, but in the long run not sure if I would get alot of wear with alot of the pieces. Though I still want the slimmest cable bracelet


----------



## JewelryAnyone?

JenW said:


> I don't mean to pick on you, but I kind of disagree with this. Some people have tiny lobes. I've attached a pic of my .25 each studs.
> 
> Also, if you work in a conservative field, 1 carat each is inappropriate.
> 
> I work in finance, managing non profits, and it would be tacky  to wear big diamonds when I'm working with people who don't have two dimes to rub together.


Those are very pretty! I thought I would want at least one carat in Each ear, but those are great. Actually dainty , simple jewelry is really in right now. Sometimes less is really more. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## JenW

JewelryAnyone? said:


> Those are very pretty! I thought I would want at least one carat in Each ear, but those are great. Actually dainty , simple jewelry is really in right now. Sometimes less is really more. Thanks for the picture!


Thank you! 

I don't have any coworkers with large studs. I don't want to wear better jewelry than my boss. [emoji57]


----------



## JewelryAnyone?

JenW said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I don't have any coworkers with large studs. I don't want to wear better jewelry than my boss. [emoji57]


Right!!! LOL!!!


----------



## staceyjan

jklover said:


> I lost my diamond studs a few months ago. They were I think 0.5 carats each. I can't find them anywhere[emoji26]


Can totally relate...lost one .5 carat w a jacket the other day. I retraced all my steps and cannot find it anywhere.  I found the backing on the floor of my desk but not the earring. It is devasting.


----------



## Swanky

Sooooo worth it IMHO.  I wear mine every single day of my life lol
I buy other earrings and have no idea why, I only wear my studs.


----------



## joseybird

I don't know. My prefered stud size is 1.5 tcw, but decent diamond studs that size would put me back ~$8k, which is far more than I'll be able to afford for a very long time. (Any diamond studs I could comfortably afford at this time would be too tiny for me to enjoy.) So I wear 1.5 tcw CZ studs, and I'm saving up for moissanite studs, which will presumably be more sparkly and last longer.

I feel that when it comes to studs, CZs appear so similar to diamonds (to the average observer, unless the TCW is comicly high) that I can wear them without worrying that they'll look "cheap" (like so much CZ jewelry). If I plop down a ton on diamond jewelry, I'd rather it be unique in design, and something that can't easily be replicated in style.

That being said, if money were truely no object, of course I'd go for diamonds!


----------



## 19flowers

I've worn diamond studs *every day *for about 15 years --- so, yes, they are worth it to me!!


----------



## JenW

staceyjan said:


> Can totally relate...lost one .5 carat w a jacket the other day. I retraced all my steps and cannot find it anywhere.  I found the backing on the floor of my desk but not the earring. It is devasting.


I hope wound it. 

That last time I lost a stud, I found it in my bra. Still not sure how that happened.


----------



## Joule

I have a pair of 1 ctw studs, but rarely wear them. I tend to stick with pearls during the day and diamond hoops at night. Ridiculous and outdated rule, but I was an impressionable child with an impossibly proper grandmother.

The diamond studs do get more wear when I travel. They have screw-on backs, so there is little chance of losing them. I like that feature.


----------



## stmary

Hello ladies,
I'm am thinking of getting fiamond studs for my birthday. I have Hearts on fire in my mind but found out that they issue AGS certificate instead of GIA. Do you think it will make a big difference or will it bother you if your diamond is by AGS and not GIA. 
A bit of a silly question, do they even issue certificate for diamonds studs?


----------



## Swanky

Diamonds stud started as loose diamonds so of course you can get certified stones 
A lot of people prefer AGS.


----------



## Fem1014

I've been wearing my studs for about 6 years. I have a pair of diamond hoop earrings as well and don't wear them at all. I prefer the classic look studs. Mine are .90 each. I would like to upgrade them some time soon


----------



## stmary

Swanky said:


> Diamonds stud started as loose diamonds so of course you can get certified stones
> A lot of people prefer AGS.



Thank you for the reply. I will have a look at hearts on fire diamond then.


----------



## BrookeA

I'm looking to purchase diamond studs for an upcoming birthday and I'm wondering what your thoughts are for the best size? I would be wearing the earrings for everyday use and special events. 

I'm trying to decide between 2 CTW or 2.4 CTW. Is it worth spending a bit more for slightly larger diamonds? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## etk123

I wear 2.7ctw daily. Depends on your style, I think mine are a bit blingy.  Can you try on both sizes? There might not be enough of a visual difference to justify a price jump. Really you can't go wrong with either size.


----------



## Swanky

Try them on 
It's very subjective!


----------



## Hello32

I have 2CTW and love them!  They are the perfect size for daily wear!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Definitely try on both.  Such a wonderful choice to have to make!


----------



## poshmommy

Try them on for sure. I have 2 ctw right now for daily wear. Have worn them everywhere for nearly 7 years. Perfect for all occasions. i could do a little bigger too though...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky said:


> Try them on
> It's very subjective!



I agree with Swanky.  Go with what looks best on your ears.


----------



## HeidiDavis

You definitely will want to try different sizes on to decide.  I have 1.5 cttw and they look HUGE on me.  I must have really tiny earlobes because I cannot imagine going bigger.  I thought I wanted 2 cttw but they seemed too much for just everyday wear.  Since everyone's ears and tastes are different, you need to experiment to see what is best for you.


----------



## lorihmatthews

It definitely depends on the size of your ears. I have larger earlobes so I can wear a bigger size stud. The last ones I tried on (but couldn't buy, sadly) were 3 carats TW, and they looked perfect on me.


----------



## Julide

Trying them on will make a huge difference. I have enormous ear lobes. 2 ctw looked very small on my ears. Congrats in advance on your new earrings!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

My jeweler recently showed me a pair of diamond studs he was cleaning and repairing. They were 6 cttw!!!!! He said they were the largest he had seen. Can you imagine?!?! It just goes to show that everyone's idea of 'the perfect size' is different. I definitely couldn't pull off studs that size, but more power to the woman who can! Lol


----------



## Julide

HeidiDavis said:


> My jeweler recently showed me a pair of diamond studs he was cleaning and repairing. They were 6 cttw!!!!! He said they were the largest he had seen. Can you imagine?!?! It just goes to show that everyone's idea of 'the perfect size' is different. I definitely couldn't pull off studs that size, but more power to the woman who can! Lol


I would be more than happy try to pull off 6 ctw!


----------



## kewave

Of course the bigger the better when it comes to diamonds but don't compromise on cuts!


----------



## Secret823

*bump*


----------



## timberton21

Hi everyone, I'm new in this forum and am wondering if I could get expert advice re: diamond studs.  I'm looking for a pair for everyday wear and have enlisted Rhino at Good Old Gold to help me.  He sent me a video and . . . they all seem to look great with my untrained eyes.  

Here's the video: 

I also called Whiteflash and asked them to help me with identifying some diamonds and these are the ones they picked: 
https://www.whiteflash.com/loose-di...16374,3833705,3833691,3833690,3628086,3520058

My budget is between 10-15K and I'm looking for the best bang for my buck.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I like the first pair but Ame is our resident diamond expert and I would defer to her.
Ame is knowledgeable and very generous with her knowledge.


----------



## alex9179

I agree that you need more than a video or pics.  Ame always insists on certification.  Cut, clarity, and color with cut being #1.  Share the the certification documents and then knowledgable people will be able to help you.


----------



## JenW

Don't get the second pair. I can see the inclusions in the video. 

I hope Ame chimes in.


----------



## timberton21

Thanks for your responses! I asked about certification and the owner said that none of these are certified pairs.  He said that the specs were done internally.  Also, he said that the prices were wrong in the video and are actually:

First pair: 7500
Second pair: 7500
Third: 9000


----------



## poshmommy

I would not personally buy uncertified diamonds of this size.  Hands down, go with whiteflash.  GREAT upgrade policy and top of the line cut on the ACA.


----------



## alex9179

Pass.  Too much money for unknown quality.


----------



## timberton21

Thank you!  I passed on these concerns with Good Old Gold and they are offering to send the stones to an independent appraiser of my choice.  Does that help at all?

Also, Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## poshmommy

Happy Mother's Day!

No....it does not help. Uncertified diamonds are like fake designer handbags. They may pass to ordinary people as something nice, but they are not worth what you paid for them. Ask yourself why the diamonds are not certified?  It's because they will come back as poor cut quality and they will have to adjust the price down accordingly. If they were well cut diamonds and the company thought so then they would offer to send them to GIA or AGS and certify them....not an independent appraiser. That's worthless. Trust me. Good old gold cuts ideal cut diamonds. They know what they look like. I'm not trying to bash good old gold. I have an AMAZING August vintage cushion from them and love it. It's also certified because they know it's a beautifully cut stone and worth the extra few hundred dollars to certify it. Clearly these diamonds are not worth their money to certify them. So personally, I would not want them. 

I have bought diamonds from whiteflash, good old gold, Brian Gavin, and Victor Canera. I really like all 4 companies. However, I will not buy a diamond over a quarter carat uncertified. Ever. Out of these 4 companies, I think whiteflash is the best for studs due to there large inventory and amazing upgrade policy.


----------



## timberton21

Thanks so much for your very thorough response, poshmommy.  I thought that buying certified vs. uncertified was akin to the decision of whether to buy branded vs. unbranded, so more of a personal preference rather than a serious difference in cut/quality.  Thank you for helping me understand that's not the case.  

Frankly, the prices seemed too good to be true relative to similarly sized pairs on Whiteflash's website, so I had some inkling that the quality might not be the same.  I'll go back to Gold Old Gold and ask them for certified pairs as well as looking more seriously at Whiteflash.  Enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

I'm shocked GOG would even sell uncertified stones.  While I haven't used them myself, everything I've heard about their reputation is wonderful and this disappoints me that they would default to trying to push those on you... especially when you could get certified stones at a comparable price (truly graded, maybe even with better specs) at other major retailers.


----------



## ame

All of them sell uncertified stones, because not everyone is interested in paying for them, and there are plenty of buyers who want big stones and don't care to pay what they're worth. They are more concerned with "cheap" than quality. And that's fine.

But if quality and bang for the buck is important--and I'd personally insist--get stones with reports. GOG most definitely has them, as do all the other majors (WF, BGD, JA, HPD.) Don't settle.


----------



## ame

I will PM you a few options.


----------



## timberton21

Thank you, Ame!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what is a good quality diamond for round 1carat diamond stud earrings?


----------



## nvie

I have 0.50 carat per pair, bought them to commemorate 10 working years in the same company. I love that pair and wear them almost daily, even when traveling. I will be hitting my 20 years next year....need to get something else [emoji6]


----------



## krawford

I have a nice pair 2.30 total carat weight. I like them very much of course but one time I saw a picture of Julia Roberts with the tiniest diamond earrings in her ear and they looked simple and very elegant. Just a sparkle in her ear.  Because of that I am very interested in purchasing a small pair as well


----------



## JenW

I posted mine in another thread. These are 0.03 ct each. I prefer the smaller look.


----------



## JenW

JenW said:


> I posted mine in another thread. These are 0.03 ct each. I prefer the smaller look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709920


Oops. I meant 0.3


----------



## dajackson81

Here are all my studs, ranging from .33 down to .05 or .10 not able to remember which.  I love alternating different shapes


----------



## mistikat

Petruschka said:


> Does TCW mean for a pair, or for a earring? I mean, when you say that they are 2 carat TCW, does that mean that the earrings are 2 carat each, or 1 carat each?



TCW = total carat weight = one carat per earring (in this case).


----------



## mistikat

Petruschka said:


> Thanks, I am familiar with the shortening, I just didn't know if it was the "total pair" or "total earring". As earrings can be clusters too, I mean.  Thanks for the clarification though! Very helpful to know!



Total carat weight is generally used to describe the total amount of diamonds in a particular item; so if earrings, divide by two to see how many in each earring (given that they aren't always solitaires.)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I have little ears, my studs are 1.5 ctw (3/4 per ear) and look perfect on me!


----------



## MissMinimalist

I'd say get the 2.4.  Although 2.0 is certainly a very nice size. To be honest I only say get the larger ones becauce i got smaller ones then wanted larger. I bought 1.5 meaning each ear .75 then I wanted bigger So now I have smaller size that I never wear just sitting in my jewelry box.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm not a fan of plain studs. I like taking diamond studs and designing my own jackets. I have tiny earlobes so 2 CTW would be huge on me.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have sadly lost my studs  But 1 ctw are perfect for everyday use, in my opinion - mine were a little over 1 carat. I would like to replace them when I have more funds to get really good quality ones around 1-1.20 ctw with jackets for special occasions.


----------



## Bitten

It definitely depends on your style/life/proportions I think - try them on and see what you feel best in, as everyone's different  I wear 1cttw Asscher studs so on the small side (for this forum ) but they're absolutely perfect for me for every day.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bitten said:


> It definitely depends on your style/life/proportions I think - try them on and see what you feel best in, as everyone's different  I wear 1cttw Asscher studs so on the small side (for this forum ) but they're absolutely perfect for me for every day.


ditto this. i picked 1ct tw for daily wear b/c they suited my face and ears. try some pairs on. if you do select a smaller size then definitely increase the cut/clarity.


----------



## lily25

For me, it depends on the size of your face AND what makes you feel comfortable. I have 2ct studs. I never wear anything bigger than a stud, or too fancy on my ears. I have a big face and I can't wear anything smaller either.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Like many have advised, it depends on your proportions. Additionally, what sort of statement you wish to make. 
I own both 4ctw studs and 2ctw studs. While the large studs are beautiful (and I have small earlobes) these days I prefer to be more discrete. 
Anything 2ctw or less is perfect for everyday IMO and sometimes (depending on the cut) the smaller studs can be more sparkly and more tasteful/ appropriate for more occasions.


----------



## Cogmarks

I have a small head and smallish ear lobes, so 1 ctw is fine on me. I had some 1.5 ctw studs, and anything larger would probably look fake on me. Depending how where you live, especially large diamond studs can make you a target for thieves.


----------



## marie132

MissMinimalist said:


> I'd say get the 2.4.  Although 2.0 is certainly a very nice size. To be honest I only say get the larger ones becauce i got smaller ones then wanted larger. I bought 1.5 meaning each ear .75 then I wanted bigger So now I have smaller size that I never wear just sitting in my jewelry box.


Get a 2nd hole pierced and wear those behind ur bigger ones!


----------



## marie132

Bitten said:


> It definitely depends on your style/life/proportions I think - try them on and see what you feel best in, as everyone's different  I wear 1cttw Asscher studs so on the small side (for this forum [emoji3]) but they're absolutely perfect for me for every day.


I would love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bought my first pair of everyday custom studs last week (they're still being made). they are .85, which is odd, but falls between .75 and 1, which i felt was perfect for my look and ears. but how come i can spend 5K on a handbag without any thought and feel so guilty and weird dropping 2K+ on earrings??


----------



## jadie1

marie132 said:


> Get a 2nd hole pierced and wear those behind ur bigger ones!



That's what I did! This way I can wear my studs every day. They are 3ctw RB and they feel like the perfect size for me.


----------



## sheanabelle

HeidiDavis said:


> You definitely will want to try different sizes on to decide.  I have 1.5 cttw and they look HUGE on me.  I must have really tiny earlobes because I cannot imagine going bigger.  I thought I wanted 2 cttw but they seemed too much for just everyday wear.  Since everyone's ears and tastes are different, you need to experiment to see what is best for you.



Same! We got lucky in the small earlobe department. Able to save some money!!! I wanted 2 carat when I was originally purchasing my first set of studs about 5 yrs ago but they were far too large on me. I think the ones I ended up with are 1.23. 
I've recently thought about going up to 1.8, but the comparative difference is pretty minimal. May as well get a totally different pair of nice earrings.


----------



## truluvchanel

ame said:


> I am not a fan of Blue Nile specifically because they don't provide the ASET and IS images, or the images of the stones like BGD, JA, WF, etc. provide.  I am not a fan of WF personally from past experience, but others really love them.  I have sourced many stones from them from others, though, when they had what the person was looking for.
> 
> Cut is king. Look at the numbers (check my cheat sheet), look at the ASET/IS, look at the images. And for pairs, keep an eye on the dimensions to make sure they match as well.



I am looking into purchasing my first diamond studs (in fact my very first pair of diamond earrings) and hope to get some input from ladies in this forum.  I am looking for around 1ctw and with parameters I VS2 since I want the biggest bang for the buck.
1) It looks like JA only has GIA report for studs with my parameters.  Does that mean I should forget about purchasing from them even though their numbers are within the range in Ame's cheat sheet?
2) Both BGD and WF have AGS cert.  Say their studs are both AGS Ideal and their numbers comply with Ame's cheat sheet, what else do I need to look into in order to find the most optimal cut?
3) Tiffany Victoria earrings in medium are a potential candidate.  I only know that their diamonds are G VS2 and up but I don't think they can pull reports on their earrings.  Since Ame's cheat sheet only applies to round cut, what's the quantitative way to examine its cut and quality?
4) With Tiffany Victoria medium earrings costing close to 3 times as much as diamond studs of compatible weight.  Is the premium even worth it for its design and brand name?  I know I am not comparing apples with apples but just thinking out loud in terms of the diamond weight only.

Please pardon my ignorance in my diamond knowledge and thank you in advance for anybody willing to chime in.


----------



## bunnycat

truluvchanel said:


> I am looking into purchasing my first diamond studs (in fact my very first pair of diamond earrings) and hope to get some input from ladies in this forum.  I am looking for around 1ctw and with parameters I VS2 since I want the biggest bang for the buck.
> 1) It looks like JA only has GIA report for studs with my parameters.  Does that mean I should forget about purchasing from them even though their numbers are within the range in Ame's cheat sheet?
> 2) Both BGD and WF have AGS cert.  Say their studs are both AGS Ideal and their numbers comply with Ame's cheat sheet, what else do I need to look into in order to find the most optimal cut?
> 3) Tiffany Victoria earrings in medium are a potential candidate.  I only know that their diamonds are G VS2 and up but I don't think they can pull reports on their earrings.  Since Ame's cheat sheet only applies to round cut, what's the quantitative way to examine its cut and quality?
> 4) With Tiffany Victoria medium earrings costing close to 3 times as much as diamond studs of compatible weight.  Is the premium even worth it for its design and brand name?  I know I am not comparing apples with apples but just thinking out loud in terms of the diamond weight only.
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance in my diamond knowledge and thank you in advance for anybody willing to chime in.



If you can't view reports (though reports are preferrable), you can buy a small Idealscope. It works relatively well (though not as well as if you are using it as intended) for viewing light return on diamonds that are set. I've used it on the past when viewing old cut stones that were already set in a piece.

IMO, buying diamonds is not like buying a purse with a fancy or fabulous name attached. A really well cut diamond is a really well cut diamond. Whiteflash, Brian Gavin, Crafted by Infinity, Victor Canera and Good Old Gold cut top of the line stones.

For Fancy cuts like the marquise in the Victorias, you need to make sure light is reflecting back to you fairly evenly (applies to all diamonds), minimal bowtie, and faceting that appeals to you. Don't look at stones in stores under bright lights. All diamonds can be made to shine in "magic" jewelry store lighting.

https://ideal-scope.com/


----------



## ame

truluvchanel said:


> I am looking into purchasing my first diamond studs (in fact my very first pair of diamond earrings) and hope to get some input from ladies in this forum.  I am looking for around 1ctw and with parameters I VS2 since I want the biggest bang for the buck.
> 1) It looks like JA only has GIA report for studs with my parameters.  Does that mean I should forget about purchasing from them even though their numbers are within the range in Ame's cheat sheet?
> 2) Both BGD and WF have AGS cert.  Say their studs are both AGS Ideal and their numbers comply with Ame's cheat sheet, what else do I need to look into in order to find the most optimal cut?
> 3) Tiffany Victoria earrings in medium are a potential candidate.  I only know that their diamonds are G VS2 and up but I don't think they can pull reports on their earrings.  Since Ame's cheat sheet only applies to round cut, what's the quantitative way to examine its cut and quality?
> 4) With Tiffany Victoria medium earrings costing close to 3 times as much as diamond studs of compatible weight.  Is the premium even worth it for its design and brand name?  I know I am not comparing apples with apples but just thinking out loud in terms of the diamond weight only.
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance in my diamond knowledge and thank you in advance for anybody willing to chime in.


1) Why would you rule it out because it has a GIA report? Just because it's GIA? If the stone looks awesome, and has great angles, it's a contender.  The reason I personally don't recommend a GIA report is because GIA doesn't truly grade cut quality. They put a "grade" on there, but their "excellent" means jack squat. AGS grades cut quality, which is why their grade means something.

2) Look at the numbers, look at the Ideal Scope and ASET images, and see if any of the stones really "do it for you", besides being within the budget.  There's no need to go high in color, and get a clarity that is "eye clean to your definition" meaning what is eye clean to you. Their definition will likely mean face up head on only and from specific distance. My personal definition meas "can I see it AT ALL without my super loupe from any angle, any direction, in any lighting condition, PERIOD?" If so, then you cannot label that eye  clean. I don't go below VS1 for that reason, but most "normal people" can do perfectly fine to SI1 or sometimes even I1. I cannot personally handle that. But I will snap up a nice J in a heartbeat. Bec the warmth is awesome--esp in a stud. It's on your head--which you cannot see--not your hand. 

3/4) Regarding the Tiffany: They usually cannot pull reports on any stones below like .33 cts or something other than engagement rings. Solitaire studs are hit or miss, as are solitaire pendants. Regardless, there aren't exactly "set numbers" for anything outside of rounds. There are some working "ideas" for fancies, but nothing set.  And at that size, not really helpful anyway since those don't typically get graded or viewed individually, they're parceled. 

I am personally not a fan of that design (Victoria), so I will be biased in favor of a pair of simple studs, nor do I think the brand is worth it for something easily copied by just about anyone else. They do have some designs well worth the pricepoint, this just is't one of them.   Further, the brand doesn't select stones for cut quality, they select stones for color, clarity and size--which is what their sales psychology is based on. "If he really loved you, he'd get you the biggest, whitest, clearest diamond we sold!"  You will be hard pressed to find a good array of winners in their inventory, as many of the posters I have assisted on here with a Tiffany setting might tell you, BUT if that design speaks highly to you and having the branded item is important, by all means, get what you love.


----------



## truluvchanel

ame said:


> 1) Why would you rule it out because it has a GIA report? Just because it's GIA? If the stone looks awesome, and has great angles, it's a contender.  The reason I personally don't recommend a GIA report is because GIA doesn't truly grade cut quality. They put a "grade" on there, but their "excellent" means jack squat. AGS grades cut quality, which is why their grade means something.
> 
> 2) Look at the numbers, look at the Ideal Scope and ASET images, and see if any of the stones really "do it for you", besides being within the budget.  There's no need to go high in color, and get a clarity that is "eye clean to your definition" meaning what is eye clean to you. Their definition will likely mean face up head on only and from specific distance. My personal definition meas "can I see it AT ALL without my super loupe from any angle, any direction, in any lighting condition, PERIOD?" If so, then you cannot label that eye  clean. I don't go below VS1 for that reason, but most "normal people" can do perfectly fine to SI1 or sometimes even I1. I cannot personally handle that. But I will snap up a nice J in a heartbeat. Bec the warmth is awesome--esp in a stud. It's on your head--which you cannot see--not your hand.
> 
> 3/4) Regarding the Tiffany: They usually cannot pull reports on any stones below like .33 cts or something other than engagement rings. Solitaire studs are hit or miss, as are solitaire pendants. Regardless, there aren't exactly "set numbers" for anything outside of rounds. There are some working "ideas" for fancies, but nothing set.  And at that size, not really helpful anyway since those don't typically get graded or viewed individually, they're parceled.
> 
> I am personally not a fan of that design (Victoria), so I will be biased in favor of a pair of simple studs, nor do I think the brand is worth it for something easily copied by just about anyone else. They do have some designs well worth the pricepoint, this just is't one of them.   Further, the brand doesn't select stones for cut quality, they select stones for color, clarity and size--which is what their sales psychology is based on. "If he really loved you, he'd get you the biggest, whitest, clearest diamond we sold!"  You will be hard pressed to find a good array of winners in their inventory, as many of the posters I have assisted on here with a Tiffany setting might tell you, BUT if that design speaks highly to you and having the branded item is important, by all means, get what you love.



Thank you very much for your in depth input.
1)  Like you said GIA grading for cut doesn't mean much and with my diamond knowledge being next to nothing, I am not sure if JA's diamonds are indeed a great cut even if the numbers  fall within the range in your cheat sheet. I guess I rely on reassurance from AGS cut grade.

2)  I will look into I VS1 then.  Somehow I have this idea of a warmer color J will make the diamond looks smaller because it is not as "white" if you know what I mean

3/4) I know it is all about personal preference but do you mind giving some suggestions within Tiffany that you think are worth the price point?  

Lastly, is there a particular timeframe where loose diamond inventory are at their most abundant hence cheapest? (Sorry if this is a stupid question)


----------



## ame

They’re really never cheapest, but anytime you’re leading up to a holiday like Labor Day thru basically end of Feb is going to be hell on supplies. Supplies won’t replenish fully til after Valentines and most “market corrections” occur not long after that meaning prices usually go up. 

1) I don’t see why they would be ruled out just because of that. If there are one or two in the ranges that you are interested in, you can Pm them to me (DO NOT post them publicly) and I can give input

2) Not wanting a J is mind clean, but the warmth will not make it look smaller. That literally has nothing to do with it.  Cut quality will affect the diameter and the face up appearance, not the color grade, just like sparkle has literally zero to do with what color, carat or clarity it is. All cut quality. The only time clarity could impact sparkle is if it’s heavily included. 

3) I think several of their wedding band styles can be worth the price—some of the narrower bands like the Legacy or the Channel sets. Despite the lower carat weight, they set them well, and aren’t marked up nearly as high as many competitors would be for equal labor. The stone quality isn’t maybe as good as say HPD or BGD but the price difference isn’t as far off sometimes as you’d think. Also their Legacy cut itself doesn’t have much on the market like it. I don’t prefer it’s setting but the stone itself I believe they will set into a solitaire, on request. That would be well worth the expense.


----------



## P10SHC

I really need some advice 
I'm looking at buying a preowned engagement Tiffany ring 
I have 2 options and need advice 
My first option is a 1.01 d vs1 no fluorescence very good symmetry and polish and unsure cut as on old certificates 
It measures up at 6.60x6.55x3.92
My second stone is a 1.05 d vs2 faint fluorescence triple excellent stone measuring up at 6.45x 6.49x4.02
I need some advice about which is better stone.. I'm confused why the bigger stone as small mm diameter measurements ..
Opinions greatly appreciated Thankyou


----------



## ame

P10SHC said:


> I really need some advice
> I'm looking at buying a preowned engagement Tiffany ring
> I have 2 options and need advice
> My first option is a 1.01 d vs1 no fluorescence very good symmetry and polish and unsure cut as on old certificates
> It measures up at 6.60x6.55x3.92
> My second stone is a 1.05 d vs2 faint fluorescence triple excellent stone measuring up at 6.45x 6.49x4.02
> I need some advice about which is better stone.. I'm confused why the bigger stone as small mm diameter measurements ..
> Opinions greatly appreciated Thankyou


You need to start a new thread or this will never get seen. 

But beyond that, there's not anywhere near info information on this post to tell us anything about the cut quality.


----------



## Allisonfaye

P10SHC said:


> I really need some advice
> I'm looking at buying a preowned engagement Tiffany ring
> I have 2 options and need advice
> My first option is a 1.01 d vs1 no fluorescence very good symmetry and polish and unsure cut as on old certificates
> It measures up at 6.60x6.55x3.92
> My second stone is a 1.05 d vs2 faint fluorescence triple excellent stone measuring up at 6.45x 6.49x4.02
> I need some advice about which is better stone.. I'm confused why the bigger stone as small mm diameter measurements ..
> Opinions greatly appreciated Thankyou



Go to Pricescope.com. If you want to buy preowned without the Tiffany markup, check out IdonowIdon't.com.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Joule said:


> I have a pair of 1 ctw studs, but rarely wear them. I tend to stick with pearls during the day and diamond hoops at night. Ridiculous and outdated rule, but I was an impressionable child with an impossibly proper grandmother.
> 
> The diamond studs do get more wear when I travel. They have screw-on backs, so there is little chance of losing them. I like that feature.


"They have screw-on backs, so there is little chance of losing them."
I lost 1 of my 1st pair of diamond studs. Screw backs. Bought 2nd pair but larger diamonds. Lost 1 of them too. Screw backs.  I still love, love diamond studs but too nervous to buy another pair.          Except.... I googled a bit and read abt using cheap, clear, plastic cylinder-shaped backs. Bought box at Walmart and have worn a set with pearl studs for couple of months 24/7. Haven't moved an iota. They are so snug that I couldn't see their holes to insert posts. So I just jabbed at the area a hole ought to be and the back magically mounted the post. I assume they're sold by the box bc one ought to use new pair everytime different earrings are inserted into ear holes?   p.s. 2nd pair of stud's screw backs were custom and jeweler had ck'd and cleaned the earrings 4 days b4 I lost the 1. Dangit.


----------



## MamaSleepy

ame said:


> Cut quality always matters, why not get the best cut for your money since cut quality dictates the sparkle factor? Don't spend money on something that isn't going to sparkle the best it can. Cut is king.
> 
> I think as far as where to start, I'd want to know where you're comfortable buying, and what type of budget you have. Budget can make a difference in just how realistic you really need to be, some people will go into the search thinking they can get some massive diamonds of impeccable quality and they really only have the budget for a .5ct stone of such quality and need to get a reality check--because they can get seriously screwed by a jerk vendor otherwise. If you're in NYC area you have TONS of local resources you can visit to view in person, many of which also have online presences. And if you live in say NJ and the vendor is in NY, you might be able to waive sales tax due to being out of state, thus saving a little money while still being a local purchase. If not, that's not a big deal, I just mentioned it due to the quantity of vendors.
> 
> There are several threads that I've posted in regarding this sort of thing (not necessarily stud related, but cut related) that might help, hopefully you can find one to review (don't bump it because then people start posting in them and we don't need to rehash in a zombie thread. I have a cheat sheet for rounds as well, in the Diamond FAQ thread, which will help if you decide to look for some stones online as well. If you want to discuss specifics, PM me, and we can look at VERY specific stones and discuss why something is better than another, without posting those in the open, because any stone that gets publicly approved gets poached and that just makes me irate.


Please, where is the Diamond FAQ thread? I've looked but can't seem to find it. Sorry for my ineptness.


----------



## mistikat

MamaSleepy said:


> Please, where is the Diamond FAQ thread? I've looked but can't seem to find it. Sorry for my ineptness.



It's here.


----------



## MamaSleepy

mistikat said:


> It's here.


Thank you!


----------



## blackmonster

MamaSleepy said:


> "They have screw-on backs, so there is little chance of losing them."
> I lost 1 of my 1st pair of diamond studs. Screw backs. Bought 2nd pair but larger diamonds. Lost 1 of them too. Screw backs.  I still love, love diamond studs but too nervous to buy another pair.          Except.... I googled a bit and read abt using cheap, clear, plastic cylinder-shaped backs. Bought box at Walmart and have worn a set with pearl studs for couple of months 24/7. Haven't moved an iota. They are so snug that I couldn't see their holes to insert posts. So I just jabbed at the area a hole ought to be and the back magically mounted the post. I assume they're sold by the box bc one ought to use new pair everytime different earrings are inserted into ear holes?   p.s. 2nd pair of stud's screw backs were custom and jeweler had ck'd and cleaned the earrings 4 days b4 I lost the 1. Dangit.


Omg...THANKS for this post... Vday gift was studs with screw back... I will be looking for the cylinder shaped backs... do you have a brand name or pic so I know what to look or ask for?


----------



## thel

I wear mine 24/7 and also lost a screwback stud fairly early before I realized I need to tighten them frequently. I think they're worth it. I've thought about getting bigger ones, but I'm not tempted by other earrings anymore.


----------



## MamaSleepy

blackmonster said:


> Omg...THANKS for this post... Vday gift was studs with screw back... I will be looking for the cylinder shaped backs... do you have a brand name or pic so I know what to look or ask for?


I'm sorry but I don't know the brand, etc. I poured them into a different container and discarded all packaging. BUT I can tell you I found them in the jewelry dept at Walmart. I had to ask for assistance as I wasn't familiar . . . you may wish to do the same?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I love mine! I had a smaller pair with smaller diamond hoops and DH upgraded them both!


----------



## blackmonster

MamaSleepy said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know the brand, etc. I poured them into a different container and discarded all packaging. BUT I can tell you I found them in the jewelry dept at Walmart. I had to ask for assistance as I wasn't familiar . . . you may wish to do the same?


Thanks,... after reading your post, I asked my GF if she had any problems... screw backs on her setting and lost one stud.... the one stud was 1.5 ct.  after checking with a few jewelers she said she changed to the regular posts but bigger posts which she found stays in place better.... with that said, I’ll changing the setting and will still look for the cones you mentioned.  Thanks for sharing your solution


----------



## Joule

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love mine! I had a smaller pair with smaller diamond hoops and DH upgraded them both!
> View attachment 3971197


I've always liked your stud/hoop look. The upgrade is even more lovely.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Joule said:


> I've always liked your stud/hoop look. The upgrade is even more lovely.


Thank you so much! Sometimes I wear just my studs, but the hoop stud combo is really more my style!


----------



## MamaSleepy

blackmonster said:


> Thanks,... after reading your post, I asked my GF if she had any problems... screw backs on her setting and lost one stud.... the one stud was 1.5 ct.  after checking with a few jewelers she said she changed to the regular posts but bigger posts which she found stays in place better.... with that said, I’ll changing the setting and will still look for the cones you mentioned.  Thanks for sharing your solution


Minor miracle, BlackMonster! I believe I discovered info regarding the earring backs I found at Walmart. Bc this appear to be universal, they likely are sold at Michaels, Target, etc.

"AMERICAN CLASSICS-Bijoux Beading & Jewelry: Tube Earring Stoppers. This package contains 180 3.5mm wide rubber earring stoppers."


----------



## Mcandy

Yes its a must! I wish i could afford a bigger stud though. Mine is small but it looks good on whatever I wear


----------



## blackmonster

MamaSleepy said:


> Minor miracle, BlackMonster! I believe I discovered info regarding the earring backs I found at Walmart. Bc this appear to be universal, they likely are sold at Michaels, Target, etc.
> 
> "AMERICAN CLASSICS-Bijoux Beading & Jewelry: Tube Earring Stoppers. This package contains 180 3.5mm wide rubber earring stoppers."
> View attachment 3985719


THANKS I bought some today... my studs were mailed back a few days ago.. had the setting changed to platinum (metal allergies) and changed to regular prong from screwbacks.  I WAS worried abt wearing


----------



## MamaSleepy

blackmonster said:


> View attachment 3988058
> 
> THANKS I bought some today... my studs were mailed back a few days ago.. had the setting changed to platinum (metal allergies) and changed to regular prong from screwbacks.  I WAS worried abt wearing


Beautiful!


----------



## PorscheGirl

I always wear stoppers with my studs. I buy them on Amazon.


----------



## MamaSleepy

PorscheGirl said:


> I always wear stoppers with my studs. I buy them on Amazon.


So that's what they are called. Thanks!


----------



## blackmonster

MamaSleepy said:


> So that's what they are called. Thanks!


I think I’ve seen them on the dangly/hook?? style earrings too, esp when the wire is short.... thank you again for the info, I’m so happy to have the stoppers


----------



## PorscheGirl




----------



## swiss-miss

Got these diamond studs today! Love them


----------



## staceyjan

swiss-miss said:


> View attachment 4002022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these diamond studs today! Love them


Those are beautiful!  Would love to see mod  shots.


----------



## chadonyeo

Hi all,

I am trying to purchase my first diamond studs. Because I do not own any diamonds so just started to learn (4 C's, GIA, AGS...etc), I would like to get some help from ppl who are more knowledgeable!
Here are some of my concerns.

1. *where to get?* I have learned that the most important C of 4Cs is the CUT so I want to get it from the website that provides the AGS certificate. Thus far, I visited Brian Gavin and Whiteflash websites. Is there anywhere else I should consider? Also, is the price at whiteflash usually reasonable?

2. *color and clarity:* I read several comments in other threads that the color and clarity are not as important for the studs as for the e-ring. What is the minimum (lowest rank) I should consider for 1.0 tcw studs?

3. *size:* I am debating between 0.8 tcw and 1.0 tcw. Is the size between 0.4 ct and 0.5 ct noticeable? The price difference bw 0.8 tcw and 1.0 tcw is about 2k. Is 2k worth paying to go up to 1.0 tcw?

Please help me out! Thnx!


----------



## emchhardy

I bought a .33 pair from ID Jewelry and they were very patient with me.  I would recommend them.  I've purchased from Brian Gavin as well and both of my diamond pendants from them are stunning. 

For clarity, I think you can get away with the SI range and for color, anything in the near colorless range (J or above) is probably okay.  

Depends on your earlobes, but for $2k price difference, I would be happy in the .8 tcw range.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

emchhardy said:


> I bought a .33 pair from ID Jewelry and they were very patient with me.  I would recommend them.  I've purchased from Brian Gavin as well and both of my diamond pendants from them are stunning.
> 
> For clarity, I think you can get away with the SI range and for color, anything in the near colorless range (J or above) is probably okay.
> 
> Depends on your earlobes, but for $2k price difference, I would be happy in the .8 tcw range.



Yes, ID jewelry is fantastic!
Shulamit is a pleasure to work with.
Definitely you can get away with SI range in an ideal cut.
As for color, I'm sure something on the lower acceptable end will be alright. It won't be as noticeable on your ears.


----------



## sabrunka

Good morning everyone! Im 29 years old and have my ears pierced but rarely wear earrings. I love studs though- however the jewelry I own is mostly garbage. All but one pair of earrings are cheap metals (I have one pair of 14k gold small kinda ugly thick hoops). I rarely wear any because I have metal allergies and can only wear gold, platinum or titanium.

I want to get myself my first pair of diamond studs. I am restricted on price- I do not want to spend more than ~$800. I understand that this doesn’t give me many options... I was looking at a few places and saw some 1/4 carat and 1/2 carat earrings that may work.

I was thinking these from Kohls, they would come to around $585 after promo codes:

 https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-14...=igi certified&diestoreid=11&selectShip=true 

I also saw a few on Blue Nile that I could get, but it seems like Id get the same thing as Id get from kohls, except for a bit more money.

Any other suggestions? I want white gold or platinum and round cut. Thanks!


----------



## aerinha

sabrunka said:


> Good morning everyone! Im 29 years old and have my ears pierced but rarely wear earrings. I love studs though- however the jewelry I own is mostly garbage. All but one pair of earrings are cheap metals (I have one pair of 14k gold small kinda ugly thick hoops). I rarely wear any because I have metal allergies and can only wear gold, platinum or titanium.
> 
> I want to get myself my first pair of diamond studs. I am restricted on price- I do not want to spend more than ~$800. I understand that this doesn’t give me many options... I was looking at a few places and saw some 1/4 carat and 1/2 carat earrings that may work.
> 
> I was thinking these from Kohls, they would come to around $585 after promo codes:
> 
> https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-1430238/14k-white-gold-12-ct-tw-igi-certified-round-cut-diamond-solitaire-earrings.jsp?prdPV=13&userPFM=igi certified&diestoreid=11&selectShip=true
> 
> I also saw a few on Blue Nile that I could get, but it seems like Id get the same thing as Id get from kohls, except for a bit more money.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I want white gold or platinum and round cut. Thanks!



If you don’t care about the name on the box, Kohl’s is a great way to go because a VS1 diamond is always a VS1 no matter where you bought it, assuming it’s not on the street . The first studs I bought myself were from Kohls, full carat princess cut in white gold.  They weren’t certified ones but I went through every pair they had until I found ones that were the cleanest looking diamonds.  On their certified, check the card because some skew bigger than the estimated carat weight and others smaller and the card will tell you if they are .55 or .49 for example.

Blue Nile used to be sales tax free, so the higher price might equal out, but check because a lot of sites have started tacking tax on recently.

Macy’s is another place to check.  They carry platinum but that will dramatically increase the price.  Sometimes they have sales where you put the item aside and come back in a week for a much lower price.  A bit annoying to make two trips, but my Macy’s is less than ten minutes away, it might not be feasible for everyone.


----------



## emchhardy

The clarity isn't that good on that pair from Kohl's.  I wouldn't buy them.

I bought a pair from IDJ recently.  They were a little over .33 total carat weight.  They were great to work with and very patient with me. I asked a lot of questions and it took me some time to settle on a pair.  I'm sure they would have some lovely choices in your price range.
https://idjewelry.com/

Another vendor I recommend is Brian Gavin Diamonds.  I've purchased two diamond pendants from them and both pieces I'm very happy with.


----------



## sabrunka

aerinha said:


> If you don’t care about the name on the box, Kohl’s is a great way to go because a VS1 diamond is always a VS1 no matter where you bought it, assuming it’s not on the street . The first studs I bought myself were from Kohls, full carat princess cut in white gold.  They weren’t certified ones but I went through every pair they had until I found ones that were the cleanest looking diamonds.  On their certified, check the card because some skew bigger than the estimated carat weight and others smaller and the card will tell you if they are .55 or .49 for example.
> 
> Blue Nile used to be sales tax free, so the higher price might equal out, but check because a lot of sites have started tacking tax on recently.
> 
> Macy’s is another place to check.  They carry platinum but that will dramatically increase the price.  Sometimes they have sales where you put the item aside and come back in a week for a much lower price.  A bit annoying to make two trips, but my Macy’s is less than ten minutes away, it might not be feasible for everyone.





emchhardy said:


> The clarity isn't that good on that pair from Kohl's.  I wouldn't buy them.
> 
> I bought a pair from IDJ recently.  They were a little over .33 total carat weight.  They were great to work with and very patient with me. I asked a lot of questions and it took me some time to settle on a pair.  I'm sure they would have some lovely choices in your price range.
> https://idjewelry.com/
> 
> Another vendor I recommend is Brian Gavin Diamonds.  I've purchased two diamond pendants from them and both pieces I'm very happy with.



Thanks to both of you! I decided to go into kohls and was pretty happy with how the .5 carat pair looked so i decided to grab them for $585 after tax, plus I got $110 kohls cash, $25 in yes 2 you rewards and $33 from e bates, so I think it was worth it. I love the size and think theyre perfect for me!




Disregard the red ear, I was poking and prodding it lol.


----------



## emchhardy

It sounds like a good buy and if you are happy with them, that's all that matters.


----------



## JenW

Congrats! I have a .6 pair. They're great for everyday.


----------



## Florasun

These are super cute and great for every day wear. Congrats!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Those look great on you, congrats!


----------



## sabrunka

So I have a bit of an update... Once I got home with the earrings, tried them on, and looked closer... I noticed quite a bad defect on the one diamond.  It looked chipped? That or it looked like something chunky and foggy was stuck inside and the cut job wasn't done very well on the edges.  I decided to return them.  If I'm already going to be spending $$$ might as well make it worth it.  I also totally forgot about my metal allergy.  My ears get crusty and sometimes bleed from nickel, so I need to get platinum.

I went ahead and checked out Brian Gavin and found a pair of perfect diamonds (.328 carats each, so a bit bigger than the kohls ones which were I think .22 each), and a martini setting in platinum.  I contacted Ame and she was a doll (I follow her on here, Reddit and on Instagram so it was easy to get a hold of her ), and she provided me with a thumbs up for the diamonds I chose.

Sure, I paid 3x more than Kohls, however a) these are perfect diamonds (well, in my opinion) and b) I needed platinum anyways.

I will definitely post new modelling shots once they arrive  Gotta make the first pair a good pair! Thanks again everyone, I shouldn't have rushed so quickly yesterday!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Oh no!  I’m happy you were able to take the other ones back.  Nickel allergies stink,
I have them myself.  You’re going to love your new platinum martini studs!


----------



## mdcx

On a side note, you can get sensitive ear studs if you are looking for something basic to wear when not wearing the diamonds. I wear this brand and they are awesome - no reaction: https://www.studex.com/category/sensitive


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I previously owned a pair of diamond studs that were just over 1 cttw but lost them just over a year ago. In the meantime I have bought a pair of 1.50 cttw diamond hoops in 18k gold which I wear virtually everyday, rotating them with a few other pairs of hoop/drop earrings. I always intended to replace the diamond studs I lost at some point, but wanted to wait until I could afford to buy the carat weight/quality that I would be happy with. My plan was to get them from a Blue Nile where I would have full control over cut, clarity, colour, table and depth % etc. However, bearing in mind that I would be looking for at least 1.20 cttw, that would cost me in the region of £4-5k with current UK prices...

My jeweller - who I adore and who sourced my diamond hoops for me together with another piece of jewellery - has offered me preset 1 carat or 1.50 carat diamond studs with G colour and SI clarity for incredible prices, literally at least half retail or even lower (he has great contacts in Hatton Garden). I haven’t seen them yet (would want the 1.50 ttcw studs) but am a bit worried about spending what is still a lot of money on studs that may or may not be a good deal quality wise.The price is literally amazing and I have been delighted with the hoops he found me (from the same supplier), however those are VS1 clarity and F colour and the diamonds are a lot smaller. 

If I like the studs in person, they sparkle beautifully and face up white etc, should I be satisfied with that for the price I am paying? Or would you hold out, save more (could take years as I am a SAHM) and find earrings which tick every single checkbox quality wise? I probably wouldn’t have thought twice about this before joining TPF but know quite a bit about diamonds now from this forum and reading Ame’s posts! 

Just to add that I can see myself never buying the studs that I want otherwise as I would feel uncomfortable about spending £3k+ in my current situation with a young daughter (and we want to have another child in the next year to two years).

Any thoughts/feedback would be great!


----------



## Christiflora

1. Make sure that the diamonds your jeweler offers are either GIA or AGS graded. 2.  Ask AME here for help in judging cut quality of the diamonds per the cut parameters (%depth, crown angle, pavilion angle, %table, %lower halves, and etc., or simply provide the certification number and carat weight).
Reason for 1 is that the grading of color, clarity, and cut can be subjective, and some jewelers tend to overestimate.  Only GIA or AGS grading can be trusted.  Reason for 2 is that cut is the most important of the four C’s.  The cut quality affects how sparkling and bright the diamond is.
Since you are relatively new to diamonds, you may not know how to judge them.  Let AME help you screen out diamonds.  In addition, she can tell you if your jeweler’s asking price is fair, by looking up the prices of available diamonds with the comparable C’s (cut, color, clarity, and weight/size).
Another resource is to ask the members from Pricescope for help.
Do you know what kind of stud setting you want?  For example, 3, 4, or 6-prong?  Pointed or flat back, friction or screwed post?  Metal: white gold, yellow gold, or platinum? Budget for stud setting?


----------



## Christiflora

Seek help from Pricescope.  The members there will help you find your diamonds (your desired spec and budget).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks. I actually know quite a bit about diamonds now (thanks in main to Ame and this forum, have been a member for a few years) and if I had to build a set of studs myself I do know exactly what to look for. My dilemma is that if I go the custom route I will need to pay in the region of £5-6k for 1.50 ttcw studs with the quality I want. The preset ones my jeweller has offered me are £1750!!!

He is a very reputable jeweller who used to have a bricks and mortar shop in my town but became independent last year and can offer much more competitive prices as a result. He knows my tastes well and so to offer them to me I’m pretty sure the studs will sparkle beautifully, have no visible inclusions, face up white etc. However, just under £2k is still a lot of money for me and I’m conscious of the fact that on paper they may not be what I would look for if I went the custom route (ideal cut, VS clarity, no lower than G colour as I have discovered I am colour sensitive, 55% table etc).

I’m just wondering if I should be satisfied with my hoops for now and continue to save towards custom made studs, however that could take years and I think at this stage in my life I would find it difficult to part with in excess of £5k for something ‘frivolous’ and which doesn’t benefit my child. I can’t help thinking that if the preset studs look great and have the earlobe coverage that I want, at this amazing price, they might be the more sensible option. I guess I want to spend wisely but not sure what the wisest decision is!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Well, for a start, if something sounds too good to be true, it often is. How do you know these stones are actually G, Si1 if they’re not certified? They could easily be H or I, maybe you are not as colour sensitive as you think! Also, what about the cut? That is what will make the stones sparkle.

I have often fallen victim to the desire to spend some money NOW, rather than planning my jewellery collection with care. I have thus ended up with several pieces that don’t fit with my wants any more, and we all know trying to sell second hand jewellery does not usually give a good return.

Either take that £1750 and put it away to save up for really great stones OR consider buying a smaller pair from a superideal vendor like Whiteflash who have a fantastic upgrade policy with the intention of going bigger in the future.

And, your daughter will thank you when you can eventually leave her a pair of super top quality diamonds!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamondbirdie said:


> Well, for a start, if something sounds too good to be true, it often is. How do you know these stones are actually G, Si1 if they’re not certified? They could easily be H or I, maybe you are not as colour sensitive as you think! Also, what about the cut? That is what will make the stones sparkle.
> 
> I have often fallen victim to the desire to spend some money NOW, rather than planning my jewellery collection with care. I have thus ended up with several pieces that don’t fit with my wants any more, and we all know trying to sell second hand jewellery does not usually give a good return.
> 
> Either take that £1750 and put it away to save up for really great stones OR consider buying a smaller pair from a superideal vendor like Whiteflash who have a fantastic upgrade policy with the intention of going bigger in the future.
> 
> And, your daughter will thank you when you can eventually leave her a pair of super top quality diamonds!!!



I haven’t actually seen them yet. My previous stones were I colour (although ideal cut with VS2 clarity) and the colour did start to bother me. Since then I have bought other jewellery with much better colour grades and realised that I prefer G or above for colour.

In answer to your question about the certs, this guy is a reputable jeweller as I stated in my last post. He would provide certification and normally does an insurance valuation as well for new pieces. Price wise they are only “too good to be true” as he is now independent and doesn’t have to pay overheads. I got a similar bargain with my diamond hoops which were around a third of the normal retail value here in the UK. They are really fabulous, but with higher clarity and colour than the diamond studs I have been offered.

I appreciate your suggestion about either going smaller or saving the money.  Going smaller is not an option as having had studs that were just over half a carat per stone I wouldn’t want to go any smaller than that. They were literally perfect for everyday and I am on the curvy side so wouldn’t suit teeny tiny earrings.  I could save the money but as I mentioned in my last post I would feel uncomfortable about spending £5-6k at any point on earrings when I am not working and could put the money towards my daughter’s education. She will inherit a fantastic jewellery collection from her grandmother and some lovely pieces that I have already invested in.

I think the next step is obviously to meet with the jeweller to see the earrings in person and ask for GIA or AGS grading as Christiflora suggested. I definitely need certification, that’s for sure.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I’ve just had a wee look at Blue Nile, as I find they have pretty good prices compared to the UK retail market and have a great selection. A pair of G Si1 GIA XXX cut stones at 1.5ct total will cost around £5k plus the settings. Unless the stones you are offered are already certified it will be difficult to get them to GIA or AGS as neither have labs in the U.K. I’m sorry if I’m sounding negative but I just don’t see how your guy can get you anything remotely equivalent in quality for 1/3 of the price! Buyer beware!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamondbirdie said:


> I’ve just had a wee look at Blue Nile, as I find they have pretty good prices compared to the UK retail market and have a great selection. A pair of G Si1 GIA XXX cut stones at 1.5ct total will cost around £5k plus the settings. Unless the stones you are offered are already certified it will be difficult to get them to GIA or AGS as neither have labs in the U.K. I’m sorry if I’m sounding negative but I just don’t see how your guy can get you anything remotely equivalent in quality for 1/3 of the price! Buyer beware!



He buys direct from the supplier and sells them on, since he can now that he doesn’t have to pay massive overheads for a bricks and mortar shop. Retail prices are vastly, vastly inflated but then I am sure you are aware of that. My diamond inside out hoops cost me £1300 and would normally be £3.5-4k. I had them independently assessed to ensure that they were as sold to me - 1.50 ttcw, VS1 clarity and F colour in 18k gold. They are simply stunning so that bodes well for the studs (same supplier), however the studs will be much bigger diamonds. I am also a bit wary of SI clarity for earrings, would be happier with VS2 and above.

I can ask for certification but it may be from another lab rather than GIA/AGS. It is possible that they already are.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just to add that this jeweller is extremely well thought of in the very affluent commuter belt town that I live in, in case anyone thinks he is a conman! He has been in the trade for years and also still has premises in Hatton Garden in London. I am not saying that I should buy the studs on this basis, but just to be clear that he has an excellent reputation and I have always been very happy with the service he has provided. He has also made a couple of pieces for me.


----------



## catsinthebag

Let me start off by saying I have none of the diamond expertise of the other ladies on this forum, so I can’t contribute to answering your question based on the technicalities of the diamond specs. However, it seems to me your question is more emotional. It reminds me of a lot of questions about people post when they’re faced with the dilemma of buying a premiere bag at a price that is a stretch, vs. a contemporary or different bag at a price that is in a much more comfortable financial range. 

A couple of things always come out of those threads:

1) Is the non-premiere bag going to be good enough, or will you still be longing for the premiere one and be unhappy with the one you bought? 

2) Is it just a matter of thinking you “should” get one, when the other will make you just as happy? This seems even more applicable to diamonds, since many people may recognize the difference between a Chanel flap and a Rebecca Minkoff “inspired by,” but the majority of regular folks will just see diamond earrings and not give it a second thought after that (again, this is coming from someone who loves jewelry but spends most of her tPF time on bags, so I know some of you may disagree with me here!). How important is it to you to _know _the quality of your diamonds, even if no one else does?

3) Is your dilemma coming from the fact that you are anticipating either handing the earrings down to your daughter, or selling them to upgrade at some point? I think if the earrings from your jeweler will make you happy for years to come, and make you feel better financially, then that’s the way to go. Your daughter will either become a diamond stud person or she won’t. I don’t think your decision should be based on that. As far as reselling, if you see yourself doing that in a year, maybe it makes sense to save up for the higher quality diamonds. However, if it’s going to be five to 10 years, well, that’s a lot of time for you to enjoy the ones from your jeweler. In that amount of time, you may not even need a high trade-in value to upgrade. 

4) Is this a real hole in your jewelry wardrobe? Personally, for me hoops and studs are so different. I wear hoops on occasion but my diamond studs are my everyday earrings. They are just so easy and classic and I don’t have to worry about them getting caught on anything. But if you gravitate toward the hoops most of the time anyway, maybe it’s OK to wait and save up. 

At the end of the day, only you can really decide what feels right. Hopefully, seeing the studs from your jeweler in person will help make the decision more clear.


----------



## sdkitty

I think just about any jeweler would tell you G color SI 1 is fine for earrings.  Also take cut into consideration.  If there is concern about the grading, you could get an independent appraisal.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks ladies. Seeing them today so will clarify re cut and certs.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Update: I saw the jeweller and unfortunately the original earrings he had offered me were awful! He brought them with him anyway to show me how bad they are - supposedly SI/G but horribly cloudy and poorly cut. He was forced to find another supplier which is more expensive (not surprisingly), £2k, however the new earrings available are bigger - 1.60 ttcw - and VS2/G/ideal cut. They are really stunning and as they are currently bezel set in white gold he can reset them for me in 18k yellow gold martini settings. No certification included at this price but I can and will get them independently assessed myself. 

I haven’t made a final decision yet but am swaying towards getting them. Even if they are not technically perfect on paper they look wonderful to my eyes and I am never going to find earrings of this size at this price again. Normally I would be looking at £6-7k retail, possibly more, and I could never bring myself to spend that on earrings regardless of any other factors.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

It sounds like you have already made up your mind as far as what you are ever willing to spend, and if the 2nd pair you were shown look good to you and you can protect yourself by having them independently verified, I see no reason not to get them.


----------



## Nymf

Go for the second pair if you love them!


----------



## nvie

I would ask myself a question if the diamond studs would look too small for my taste now? Taste changes as we age, maybe look for a pair of cluster diamond or pave diamond earrings which are larger in design. Or perhaps a pair of sapphire or ruby earrings with diamonds that’s within your budget, without the guilt?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

nvie said:


> I would ask myself a question if the diamond studs would look too small for my taste now? Taste changes as we age, maybe look for a pair of cluster diamond or pave diamond earrings which are larger in design. Or perhaps a pair of sapphire or ruby earrings with diamonds that’s within your budget, without the guilt?



I think 1.60 ttcw is pretty big! .80 per stud. But then I live in the UK where larger diamonds (really anything over half a carat to one carat) are not really seen as much, certainly not in the circles I move in. My old studs were .54 each and I thought they were a good size for everyday. I do have joined earlobes which I think also makes studs look bigger on my ears.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think that’s a great size and certainly not small.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

I think the second pair sounds great! 1.6cttw sounds great to me, you can also get removable diamond jackets made down the line to add even more sparkle and make the earring look even more significant for special occasions if that's something you want. I think G/VS2/Ideal sounds like good specifications, and if you can get them independently verified so that you're protected, go for it! As you said, the prices are close enough to wholesale that you're getting a great deal, and its a price you are more comfortable with paying. Post pictures (if you're comfortable)!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Post pictures when you get them! cant wait to see them


----------



## QuelleFromage

Onebagtoomany said:


> Update: I saw the jeweller and unfortunately the original earrings he had offered me were awful! He brought them with him anyway to show me how bad they are - supposedly SI/G but horribly cloudy and poorly cut. He was forced to find another supplier which is more expensive (not surprisingly), £2k, however the new earrings available are bigger - 1.60 ttcw - and VS2/G/ideal cut. They are really stunning and as they are currently bezel set in white gold he can reset them for me in 18k yellow gold martini settings. No certification included at this price but I can and will get them independently assessed myself.
> 
> I haven’t made a final decision yet but am swaying towards getting them. Even if they are not technically perfect on paper they look wonderful to my eyes and I am never going to find earrings of this size at this price again. Normally I would be looking at £6-7k retail, possibly more, and I could never bring myself to spend that on earrings regardless of any other factors.


This makes sense to me. Let's look at facts here:

Diamonds are not an investment. You can't resell diamond jewelry for what you paid, or very very rarely.

These are stud earrings, not a ring. Light doesn't hit them the same way.  If the studs look white and sparkly, minor inclusions will never be seen.

But only you can know what you'll be happy with.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks everyone. I have ordered them now in 18k yellow gold martinis with screw back posts and should receive them on Tuesday morning - can’t wait! I will post photos when I have them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I picked the studs up yesterday and to say I am thrilled is an understatement. They are gorgeous! I've attached a quick pic now but will try and add some more later. 1.60 ttcw/VS2/G. Interestingly I don't see a significant visual difference on the ear to my old studs which were 1.08 ttcw, so I am really glad I chose these earrings and didn't opt for the custom route which would have cost me thousands more (£6k as opposed to £2k). If I was going to spend that type of money I would definitely need to go 2 carat or higher to make the size difference worthwhile. This might be something to think about for those who currently have 1-1.20 ttcw studs and are looking to upgrade.


----------



## Canturi lover

They look beautiful. Congratulations [emoji253]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Canturi lover said:


> They look beautiful. Congratulations [emoji253]



Thank you! They are actually set in 4 prong martinis, which I wasn’t aware existed until now.


----------



## CoastalCouture

They are beautiful and sit so nicely on your ears. You will get lots of wear out of these!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

CoastalCouture said:


> They are beautiful and sit so nicely on your ears. You will get lots of wear out of these!



Thank you!


----------



## bubuchahchah

Glad to read of your happy ending!


----------



## ladysarah

What do you think is the ideal size for everyday diamond studs?


----------



## sdkitty

I think it depends on personal preference and what you can afford. Mine are just under a carat each......big enough for me.  If you're petite or have small ears and wear your hair short a small pair could show up nicely.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Agree with sdkitty. My current ones are 1.60 ttcw, .80 in each ear. I love them and feel they have a good presence on my ear, however I also loved my old 1.08 ones and don’t see a massive size difference between them if I am honest. At least not sizeable enough to justify the enormous price difference. I think around a carat total is a lovely size for everyday and if you go for say .98 carat you could save a ton as the cost goes up massively after you hit the carat mark (and then 1.25, 1.50 etc). I lost my old studs and would have gone for around a carat again size wise had my jeweller not offered me an incredible deal on the larger ones, I was really lucky.

Here is a recent photo of me wearing my 1.60 ttcw studs for reference.


----------



## TNgypsy

My studs are about 1 carat each and they’re the perfect size for me. I wear them often both day and night. I’ve considered going a bit larger but in reality I think what I have is perfect. They aren’t overwhelming but noticeable. I’m tall, small-medium frame and I wear my shoulder length+ hair down most of the time if that helps at all. My bff is small frame, 5’ tall and her studs are about .60 carat each. They look great on her and show up well.


----------



## tbbbjb

Just a suggestion but maybe try faux first to really gauge your comfort level with everyday occasions, since everyone is different.   I know ladies who have really large size ones but do not feel comfortable wearing them in the current economic situation.  

I do not think you are in the US, but Nordstrom’s has some really beautiful inexpensive CZs with open backs and the WG ones are actually platinum plated silver. I would recommend looking for something like that.  The open backs are crucial so that you can actually clean them and allow them to maintain their sparkle.


----------



## ladysarah

RitaLA said:


> I personally don’t mind second hand at all!!!  I have purchased jewelry from a trustworthy consignment business near my home and it was worth it.  Now, do your research first and 1- see how much the dia are selling for. 2- make sure you look at both stones and lupe them to see the type of inclusions if they are SI. Ask for a certificate if the stone is of a significant size. GIA and EGL are best. Make sure there’s no fluorescence.   If you are grossed out by someone else’s previously using the jewelry you can always change the mounting.  The good thing about blue nile is that the prices are very good (of course they are not wholesale) but you get certs. Hope it helps



Thank you to everyone who responded. All excellent info. What is fluorescence? Is it like an inclusion?

I was just wondering what size works for everyday wear, I would not want to go too big and I appreciate the idea of trying an inexpensive version of man made stones. I can only wear gold on my ears though - allergic to everything else.


----------



## ladysarah

tbbbjb said:


> Just a suggestion but maybe try faux first to really gauge your comfort level with everyday occasions, since everyone is different.   I know ladies who have really large size ones but do not feel comfortable wearing them in the current economic situation.
> 
> I do not think you are in the US, but Nordstrom’s has some really beautiful inexpensive CZs with open backs and the WG ones are actually platinum plated silver. I would recommend looking for something like that.  The open backs are crucial so that you can actually clean them and allow them to maintain their sparkle.


Excellent suggestion - do you have a photo or any reference of what ‘open back ‘ looks like?


----------



## RitaLA

ladysarah said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded. All excellent info. What is fluorescence? Is it like an inclusion?
> 
> I was just wondering what size works for everyday wear, I would not want to go too big and I appreciate the idea of trying an inexpensive version of man made stones. I can only wear gold on my ears though - allergic to everything else.


https://4cs.gia.edu/en-us/blog/diamond-fluorescence-good-bad/
I personally wear all my jewelry regardless of size but that’s me.  I like the 0.50 or up to 1 ct total.  But again, it is a matter of personal taste.  Go to the store and try different sizes to see which one you like. Some ppl like tiny some ppl like big


----------



## sdkitty

ladysarah said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded. All excellent info. What is fluorescence? Is it like an inclusion?
> 
> I was just wondering what size works for everyday wear, I would not want to go too big and I appreciate the idea of trying an inexpensive version of man made stones. I can only wear gold on my ears though - allergic to everything else.


I'm allergic to nickel too
I can wear 14K gold, platinum (I think anyone can wear that), sterling silver


----------



## sdkitty

If you do get ready to think more seriously about buying, two resources I found useful - Pricescope - talk and advice; and whiteflash - sales - they will help you find two closely matching stones based on your price/quality criteria.


----------



## ladysarah

RitaLA said:


> https://4cs.gia.edu/en-us/blog/diamond-fluorescence-good-bad/
> I personally wear all my jewelry regardless of size but that’s me.  I like the 0.50 or up to 1 ct total.  But again, it is a matter of personal taste.  Go to the store and try different sizes to see which one you like. Some ppl like tiny some ppl like big


Thank you.


----------



## tbbbjb

ladysarah said:


> Excellent suggestion - do you have a photo or any reference of what ‘open back ‘ looks like?



Some very inexpensive jewelry is glued into settings which means you cannot clean under.  The ones I was suggesting are set just like real diamonds would be set.  I hope that explains it without need for a photo.  

I have very bad allergies as well.  I cannot do plated at all either.  Maybe try inexpensive pearl studs (set in real gold) in about the mm of the diamond carat weight (I understand that the mm of the diamond would very based on how it is cut shallow versus deep etc) you are looking for.  It isn’t exactly the same, but it will give you an idea.  Going too big or too small can be very costly mistakes.  Moissanites tend to be set in real gold but they are rather pricey to use in this experiment.  

Do you own any stone stud earrings?   If so, see what mm size those are and if you like those as is, bigger or smaller.

I would also highly suggest getting screw-on or la pousette backs for security for your diamond earrings.  Definitely worth the extra expense for the security they provide.


----------



## snibor

Size depends on you and hairstyle etc.  I think best to try on and good idea about trying faux diamonds for sizing. I wear mine everyday and they are also
.8 carat each or 1.6 total.   I’m somewhat petite framed. Good luck!


----------



## Miraku

As an aside, how does everyone wear their studs?

I started wearing my diamond studs set in white gold (open back setting; butterfly back) and I don't know if I should be taking them out to shower and sleep?

I'm reading conflicting reports: some people say shampoo/conditioner gunks them up and that rubbing on your pillowcases can wear down the prongs. Other people say the shower water actually rinses them cleaner and taking them off often would loosen up the backing?

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!

And P.S. to be on topic, it really depends on your frame and how large your ear real estate is. I'm 5'2" and have small attached lobes. Anything over 0.5 carat each starts to look comical on me.


----------



## Alexa67

ladysarah said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded. All excellent info. What is fluorescence? Is it like an inclusion?
> 
> I was just wondering what size works for everyday wear, I would not want to go too big and I appreciate the idea of trying an inexpensive version of man made stones. I can only wear gold on my ears though - allergic to everything else.



Fluorescence is a difficult topic, means how the diamond changes the color under UV light. eG. a with diamond (river D-E) can change to blue or very bad to yellow or green. If you choose one in a bit colored  (wesselton G or less), it can have a positive effect, than it appears often more white. Normally for bigger diamonds from H-D color I would choose “none” or “less” fluo. And in each case choose a diamond not less than very good cut. In my opinion it’s more important than the size. So it’s not a inclusion not one of the 4C’s but important 
Hope it was not confusing, but in the internet you will find lots of pictured information about this.


----------



## periogirl28

Depending on formality, I wear 0.6, 1 and 2 ttcw studs. I love v good RB cuts as they really sparkle and catch the eye. I am very lucky to have DEF and VVS studs in white gold. I am 5’1 on the good day.


----------



## Lilybarb

tbbbjb said:


> .........
> I would also highly suggest getting screw-on or la pousette backs for security for your diamond earrings.  Definitely worth the extra expense for the security they provide.


Yes yes on the screw on backs! And never ever wash or remove them over the sink!! I have one in the septic tank now because like a dummy I was holding it too close to the sink.


----------



## Miss Al

I have been using my diamond studs daily for over 12 years... all the time even in shower and in bed... ooppss... i send it to the jeweller for cleaning once in like 3 mths (free service provided forever as long as they are in business).

It is a Brilliant Rose cut, D color, VVS clarity, 5mm and 0.48 carats each. I have small ears so it looks just nice on me. I had wanted to get a bigger piece but the jeweller felt it would be too big and overwhelming on a petite me. 

Hence, size is dependent on how big are your ear lobes...

Btw, I was given plastic stoppers to protect the diamond studs from coming off. I used those for a few years and later decided it was not necessary. Bad thing about those stoppers, ppl will know those studs are expensive hence the extra protection needed. I had co-workers talking abt my diamond studs and I don't like the "extra" attention.


----------



## snibor

Miraku said:


> As an aside, how does everyone wear their studs?
> 
> I started wearing my diamond studs set in white gold (open back setting; butterfly back) and I don't know if I should be taking them out to shower and sleep?
> 
> I'm reading conflicting reports: some people say shampoo/conditioner gunks them up and that rubbing on your pillowcases can wear down the prongs. Other people say the shower water actually rinses them cleaner and taking them off often would loosen up the backing?
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!
> 
> And P.S. to be on topic, it really depends on your frame and how large your ear real estate is. I'm 5'2" and have small attached lobes. Anything over 0.5 carat each starts to look comical on me.



I usually take off to sleep and shower.


----------



## ladysarah

Alexa67 said:


> Fluorescence is a difficult topic, means how the diamond changes the color under UV light. eG. a with diamond (river D-E) can change to blue or very bad to yellow or green. If you choose one in a bit colored  (wesselton G or less), it can have a positive effect, than it appears often more white. Normally for bigger diamonds from H-D color I would choose “none” or “less” fluo. And in each case choose a diamond not less than very good cut. In my opinion it’s more important than the size. So it’s not a inclusion not one of the 4C’s but important
> Hope it was not confusing, but in the internet you will find lots of pictured information about this.


Thanks a million - you are  very knowledgable. What does everyone think on Asscher cut vs round Brilliand?


----------



## sdkitty

Miraku said:


> As an aside, how does everyone wear their studs?
> 
> I started wearing my diamond studs set in white gold (open back setting; butterfly back) and I don't know if I should be taking them out to shower and sleep?
> 
> I'm reading conflicting reports: some people say shampoo/conditioner gunks them up and that rubbing on your pillowcases can wear down the prongs. Other people say the shower water actually rinses them cleaner and taking them off often would loosen up the backing?
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!
> 
> And P.S. to be on topic, it really depends on your frame and how large your ear real estate is. I'm 5'2" and have small attached lobes. Anything over 0.5 carat each starts to look comical on me.


I don't sleep in mine.  I don't think it would be comfortable.  And don't shower or wash my hair with them on.


----------



## cafecreme15

ladysarah said:


> Thanks a million - you are  very knowledgable. What does everyone think on Asscher cut vs round Brilliand?


Asscher cuts are gorgeous and fairly unusual to see! They're very special imo. However they are a step cut so they will not sparkle like RBs would. Instead, they flash. You also need to be more careful about color and clarity since inclusions are more visible in step cuts, and color can often be seen quite easily in the corners.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> Depending on formality, I wear 0.6, 1 and 2 ttcw studs. I love v good RB cuts as they really sparkle and catch the eye. I am very lucky to have DEF and VVS studs in white gold. I am 5’1 on the good day.


Great. Thank you for the input ! What do you think of Asscher cut ?


----------



## bunnycat

ladysarah said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded. All excellent info. What is fluorescence? Is it like an inclusion?
> 
> I was just wondering what size works for everyday wear, I would not want to go too big and I appreciate the idea of trying an inexpensive version of man made stones. I can only wear gold on my ears though - allergic to everything else.





sdkitty said:


> If you do get ready to think more seriously about buying, two resources I found useful - Pricescope - talk and advice; and whiteflash - sales - they will help you find two closely matching stones based on your price/quality criteria.





Alexa67 said:


> Fluorescence is a difficult topic, means how the diamond changes the color under UV light. eG. a with diamond (river D-E) can change to blue or very bad to yellow or green. If you choose one in a bit colored  (wesselton G or less), it can have a positive effect, than it appears often more white. Normally for bigger diamonds from H-D color I would choose “none” or “less” fluo. And in each case choose a diamond not less than very good cut. In my opinion it’s more important than the size. So it’s not a inclusion not one of the 4C’s but important
> Hope it was not confusing, but in the internet you will find lots of pictured information about this.



Fluorescence is not an inclusion. It also does not mean the diamond changes color under normal lighting situations. You have to use a black light to see fluorescence. It can sometimes help a lower colored stone look a little whiter *face up*

I would ask on Pricescope if you are looking seriously and go with a super ideal vendor like Whiteflash, or Crafted by Infinity. They ship internationally on a regular basis.

Having ideal cut stone proportions is what makes a diamond look its best and most sparkly. Poorly cut diamonds look dull, or may have leakage if the proportions are off.

A diamond is basically a very expensive mirror, reflecting the light that comes in from around it, and environmental colors. Lower colored stones tend to pick up and throw back more ambient/environmental color to your viewing. A stone below G or H is not inherently bad. That is personal preference, cultural value, and to some degree marketing strategy. Diamond color is graded face DOWN, not face up and refer to body tone and tint and degree of it. It is neither good nor bad. it is what it is and some people  have no issue with seeing tint and others do and the point at which tint might "bother" a person is different for everyone. The jewelry industry has literally spent decades preaching color/clarity as the be all and end all of diamonds and those are about the least important aspects of them you can get in reality, but it is also the easiest to encapsulate in to  a few sentences for consumers for selling purposes.

Good luck.


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> Great. Thank you for the input ! What do you think of Asscher cut ?


I think the Asscher is a very modern cut and mainly appreciated by connoisseurs. It is fairly expensive as difficult to cut well as cafecreme has mentioned. Def less bling than RB and more like the Emerald step cut which is actually my favourite. I advise RB stud earrings and Asscher for rings.


----------



## westcoastgal

ladysarah said:


> What do you think is the ideal size for everyday diamond studs?


One carat each ear.


----------



## kbell

I like smaller studs because I wear mine in my 3rd or second piercing with larger earrings in my 1st. I have small ears too. 
I like the martini setting best because it has the least metal. This is a pic of one of my .25 ctw (so it’s only like 12.5 points) in my 3rd piercing. It still shows up nicely on me. I like the dainty bling. They are screwbacks that I will take out to clean or swap minimum weekly but otherwise always on. I have long hair so I almost never wear studs as my main earrings. I have some in other gems but they usually get lost visually in my hair. Large diamond studs just don’t fit with my everyday look.


----------



## etk123

2-2.5tcw, round brilliants with la pousette backs, set in platinum. Timeless.


----------



## ladysarah

Would love to see some photos to put these ideas into some context. Please share some snapshots if you have any. Thank you!,,,,


----------



## ladysarah

Has anyone here come across  the new ‘beyond brilliance’   style of cut diamonds? These are supposed to take adavantafe of new technology to create 100 facets instead of the usual 57 in standard cut gems. Meant to create a delight of sparkles ....


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4345423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here come across  the new ‘beyond brilliance’   style of cut diamonds? These are supposed to take adavantafe of new technology to create 100 facets instead of the usual 57 in standard cut gems. Meant to create a delight of sparkles ....


I would advise you see these in real life. More doesn't always mean better. 100 facets which is almost double of 57, becomes a mass of tiny facets. More like crushed sugar crystal than tiny mirrors if you know what I mean. It's all so personal and may yet be perfect for you. The brand name will certainly add to cost.


----------



## periogirl28

Here are my 0.57, 0.56 carat F VS1 RB studs. I think it’s important for you to try on various pairs  and find the best carat weight and size for you.


----------



## bunnycat

periogirl28 said:


> I would advise you see these in real life. More doesn't always mean better. 100 facets which is almost double of 57, becomes a mass of tiny facets. More like crushed sugar crystal than tiny mirrors if you know what I mean. It's all so personal and may yet be perfect for you. The brand name will certainly add to cost.



Periogirl is correct. Also, it is not a new technology. There have been several companies that market them. Where I live one company calls them a centennial cut. Meh. I feel like it is marketing that mostly could be used to mask poor cutting. As I said before, a diamond looks it’s best by having good cut proportions.  Adding on facets doesn’t make it automatically sparkliest. It’s probably going to make it look more splintery.


----------



## bunnycat

Here are some shots of the round brilliants I have had and currently have. The first pair were no name .5ctw (still have them for my 2nd hole).



then I got my first super ideal pair from Brian Gavin (.67 ctw). I went with BGD because that is where my e-ring stone is from.








I traded those in a couple of years later to upgrade to my current pair which is .81 ctw. (Apparently I never gave them a photoshoot because the lighting in our current house stinks...) Pardon the wet hair. But here is an ear shot of the .81 BG pair with a .82 ctw old european cut pair. (The super ideal cut pair is 4.75mm each)




Old European cuts (.82 ctw ~4.5mm each...)


real life perspective with a pair of .20ctw studs (3mm each..)


----------



## ladysarah

bunnycat said:


> Here are some shots of the round brilliants I have had and currently have. The first pair were no name .5ctw (still have them for my 2nd hole).
> View attachment 4346042
> 
> 
> then I got my first super ideal pair from Brian Gavin (.67 ctw). I went with BGD because that is where my e-ring stone is from.
> 
> View attachment 4346043
> 
> View attachment 4346044
> 
> View attachment 4346041
> 
> 
> I traded those in a couple of years later to upgrade to my current pair which is .81 ctw. (Apparently I never gave them a photoshoot because the lighting in our current house stinks...) Pardon the wet hair. But here is an ear shot of the .81 BG pair with a .82 ctw old european cut pair. (The super ideal cut pair is 4.75mm each)
> 
> View attachment 4346045
> 
> 
> Old European cuts (.82 ctw ~4.5mm each...)
> View attachment 4346048
> 
> real life perspective with a pair of .20ctw studs (3mm each..)
> View attachment 4346049


Thank you so much for taking the trouble to post photos. Super helpful and got very good info from this thread. I am looking to get second hand ones to skip paying VAT. John Lewis had a good selection in various sizes.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ladysarah said:


> Thank you so much for taking the trouble to post photos. Super helpful and got very good info from this thread. I am looking to get second hand ones to skip paying VAT. John Lewis had a good selection in various sizes.



My first diamond studs were .5 ct each (1 ct total) and I was happy w/ those for every day to start.  Then there is psychological "shrinkage" so I upgraded to .85 ct each (1.7 ct total) and when I first put them in I felt they were borderline too large for everyday!  But now I am used to them and very happy with them for everyday wear.  I'm glad I didn't spring for a full 2 ct total as I think I would have found them too large/ostentatious for daily wear.  I have a thread somewhere about my purchase, will try to find it.

ETA--here's the thread w/ my earrings: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-diamond-stud-earrings-upgrade.992124/


----------



## bunnycat

ladysarah said:


> Thank you so much for taking the trouble to post photos. Super helpful and got very good info from this thread. I am looking to get second hand ones to skip paying VAT. John Lewis had a good selection in various sizes.



Good luck! I would definitely go see some in real life. If you are looking at ones pre loved at an actual store, try to view them near a window, away from jewelry store lighting. If they still look pleasing in natural light (and not the fancy jewelry store lighting that is skewed to make ALL diamonds look sparkly, even poorly cut ones), then you probably have a decent pair on your hands.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi ladyS if you are up for a train or car journey I can recommend a good manufacturing jewellers that you can see a reasonable selection of choices at in a "shop" environment.  They possibly won't allow you to put the posts through your ears but you can look at them on holders by your ears for guidance until you narrow it down. They will certainly be less expensive than a high street jewellers such as Beaverbrooks or Goldsmiths etc and they will also be able to tell you exactly what stone grading etc you are getting.  They will also manufacture exactly what you want in their on site workroom from loose stones if they don't have what you looking for in the shop although probably not "while you wait".
My studs are Asscher cuts which I bought around 10 years ago now.
PM me if you would like more information.


----------



## sgj99

mine are half carat in each ear and they're perfect for my lifestyle.   i also would suggest a screw back for security.  i never take mine out.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

I have two pairs: a 0.5cttw (for my second piercing) and a 3cttw, the latter with a removable halo for when I want a loooot of bling (both are rounds). Planning on buying a third pair at a more in between size and maybe a different shape at some point as I love diamond studs!


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> What do you think is the ideal size for everyday diamond studs?


Have you decided on something? Many people have contributed ideas and information.


----------



## gypsumrose

Whatever you do please please please get screw back. I have a pair that are regular push back and I've lost the back TWICE (over a few years). Fortunately each time I've been able to find the front part of it (one time it was still in my ear!). 

I need to convert mine.


----------



## ladysarah

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi ladyS if you are up for a train or car journey I can recommend a good manufacturing jewellers that you can see a reasonable selection of choices at in a "shop" environment.  They possibly won't allow you to put the posts through your ears but you can look at them on holders by your ears for guidance until you narrow it down. They will certainly be less expensive than a high street jewellers such as Beaverbrooks or Goldsmiths etc and they will also be able to tell you exactly what stone grading etc you are getting.  They will also manufacture exactly what you want in their on site workroom from loose stones if they don't have what you looking for in the shop although probably not "while you wait".
> My studs are Asscher cuts which I bought around 10 years ago now.
> PM me if you would like more information.





sgj99 said:


> mine are half carat in each ear and they're perfect for my lifestyle.   i also would suggest a screw back for security.  i never take mine out.





MagpieInTraining said:


> I have two pairs: a 0.5cttw (for my second piercing) and a 3cttw, the latter with a removable halo for when I want a loooot of bling (both are rounds). Planning on buying a third pair at a more in between size and maybe a different shape at some point as I love diamond studs!





periogirl28 said:


> Have you decided on something? Many people have contributed ideas and information.





gypsumrose said:


> Whatever you do please please please get screw back. I have a pair that are regular push back and I've lost the back TWICE (over a few years). Fortunately each time I've been able to find the front part of it (one time it was still in my ear!).
> 
> I need to convert mine.


Thank you all - very good advice here and I ve learned so much. I checked out the ‘previously cherished’ (I.e. second hand) section at John Lewis but haven’t found anything that really attracted me. Thank you @bunnycat who suggested checking the sparkle near the window, away from artificial light- it makes all the difference. Also I was incorrect about VAT on second hand diamonds- they are not exempt any more.
I do prefer to see and handle items in person rather than buy online so will need to devote some more time to this when I can.


----------



## JenW

I'm an outlier, but I prefer smaller studs of high quality.

Also I hate screw backs. I've never lost my jumbo backs.


----------



## periogirl28

jackharrywa said:


> Its depend s on the choice of every person choice. Everyone has it's own like and dislikes for choosing some diamond studs. Some people like studs very much on some special events as compared to women jewelry choice.
> I also like the average size of studs.


What would you consider average size please?


----------



## periogirl28

jackharrywa said:


> Dear honey, average size means not large.


Then your average is not my average. Call me Doctor.


----------



## ladysarah

Update: I have now settled on a pair of .24 studs for day wear.  They are very pretty and evenly matched. Thank you to everyone who contributed their thoughts and experience.


----------



## andforpoise

ladysarah said:


> Update: I have now settled on a pair of .24 studs for day wear.  They are very pretty and evenly matched. Thank you to everyone who contributed their thoughts and experience.


These are the size that I have (princess cut) for everyday wear and I adore them to pieces!


----------



## tbbbjb

ladysarah said:


> Update: I have now settled on a pair of .24 studs for day wear.  They are very pretty and evenly matched. Thank you to everyone who contributed their thoughts and experience.



Congratulations!  I hope you enjoy them in health, wealth and happiness always!

Please do not forget the suggestions for secure backs.  Losing half of a pair of earrings is so very upsetting.

Oh and if you are up to it, I am sure we would all love to see a photo. [emoji6]


----------



## ladysarah

tbbbjb said:


> Congratulations!  I hope you enjoy them in health, wealth and happiness always!
> 
> Please do not forget the suggestions for secure backs.  Losing half of a pair of earrings is so very upsetting.
> 
> Oh and if you are up to it, I am sure we would all love to see a photo. [emoji6]



Thank you for your very kind post. I will definitely post some photos.


----------



## Jujuma

I’ve read through most of this thread and I have to say, for me, I had the opposite of “diamond shrinkage”, never thought it was possible. I always wanted 1ct in each ear but when I went to try on they looked just not right on me, for lack of better wording. So I got 3/4ct for each ear with a halo for dress or when I wanted more bling. I thought I would wear the halo’s a lot and even got blue and pink sapphire’s for them a couple months after my purchase. I wear my studs a lot but definitely wouldn’t want them bigger, I guess my lobes must be tiny. And as for the halo’s I feel like at times  they can look matronly, I don’t know why. I love the halo look with small studs. I do wear them for dress but not as much as I thought I would. Kind of bummed. I think it really does depend on what looks good on your lobes. Oh, I do have to put the “cheaper” disc backs on them when I have the halos on if I want them to point up. Again I have tiny lobes and a jewelry department worth of big statement earrings I never wear...but they are so gorgeous to look at!


----------



## ladysarah

I think if you wear them, it's worth it. I researched this recently and meant to post photos. Don't go for bigger is better mentality. The quality cut is what determines beauty and sparkle. I also like conflict-free and possibly even pre owned. cz is also a good option as they can look very realistic at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## abs678

Very interesting thread, ladies. I almost bought some studs the other day but instead went custom and am having some hoops made with asschers that really make my heart sing. I am a "diamond hoop" girl at heart


----------



## muddledmint

I rarely wear mine. I find them so boring to wear. Everyone has some version of diamond studs, they are just too common and basic, and I feel more excited to wear my other earrings. I probably should have just gotten nice cz studs for the rare occasion I feel like wearing diamond studs. Also, I prefer tiny diamond earrings ... I find them to be cuter and more my style. My catbird chained to my heart studs get way more compliments than my conventional big expensive studs.


----------



## chessmont

I am afraid I would lose them.  I have cz, but I would like to buy some in Moissanite as it sparkles like crazy and the cost is not bad (there are some reputable Etsy sellers that are certainly less expensive than jewelry stores).  Unlike when it first came out, now they know how to make it really white now and can do all different cuts and there are beautiful colored stones available.  I wish I hadn't found this out LOL!


----------



## fawnx

ladysarah said:


> Thank you for your very kind post. I will definitely post some photos.



Hi ladysarah, congratulations on finding the perfect everyday earrings! I am looking for diamond studs of around the same size as yours- if you have any photos, I would love to see them!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Glad you found a size you are happy with! Enjoy them! 

I have two sizes, .31 tcw and 1.50 tcw. I love them both, but tend to wear my smaller sized studs more often. The larger studs ( so relative on here!  ) are not as comfortable to leave in 24/7 for me. Not sure why. Maybe it is the setting? 

Anyway, enjoy your pretty diamond earrings!


----------



## sdkitty

tinybutterfly said:


> Glad you found a size you are happy with! Enjoy them!
> 
> I have two sizes, .31 tcw and 1.50 tcw. I love them both, but tend to wear my smaller sized studs more often. The larger studs ( so relative on here!  ) are not as comfortable to leave in 24/7 for me. Not sure why. Maybe it is the setting?
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your pretty diamond earrings!


I've never slept with my studs....just assume it wouldn't be comfortable.....I generally don't shower with the either since my showers are usually in the morning and I have them out for sleeping.  but I would shower with them.  since they have jumbo backs, I feel they're very secure


----------



## Zabear

I debated for a long time about my diamond studs too.  My first pair were a 0.9 ct each from Blue Nile, in a 4 prong setting.  I didn’t love how the 4 prong setting made the diamonds look square.  So after some thought, I decided to upgrade to these beauties.  They are each about 1.3 ct and I think the most ideal size for me. I chose the 3 prong setting which makes the stone stand out more and appear rounder. The only downside of the 3 prong setting is that it digs into my ear a little, making it difficult to wear for days on end. Hope that helps!


----------



## tinybutterfly

sdkitty said:


> I've never slept with my studs....just assume it wouldn't be comfortable.....I generally don't shower with the either since my showers are usually in the morning and I have them out for sleeping.  but I would shower with them.  since they have jumbo backs, I feel they're very secure



I am just terribly lazy about removing my diamond studs once they are in! lol! Both are on screw-backs, so really secure. I check on them now and then to make sure they are still tight.

I probably should not sleep in them. I wonder if causes wear on the prongs?


----------



## sdkitty

tinybutterfly said:


> I am just terribly lazy about removing my diamond studs once they are in! lol! Both are on screw-backs, so really secure. I check on them now and then to make sure they are still tight.
> 
> I probably should not sleep in them. I wonder if causes wear on the prongs?


I doubt it does any harm to the prongs....just doesn't seem like it would be comfortable to me


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have 1.20 carat diamond studs, so .60 in each ear. Personally I think it’s down to the individual. I’ve seen some gorgeous .25 dtw studs, some stunning .50 dtw, etc. Wear what you’re comfortable with.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I used to wear 1.1 carat each studs, and wore them 24/7, taking them out only to clean. Platinum Friction backs from White Flash. Very secure and never even got loose. My only earrings for four years. I did my long runs up to 20 miles with them and no mishaps. As long as your settings are well made you should be able to wear them regularly.


----------



## innerpeace85

Any jeweler recommendation for buying diamond studs?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Trying to figure out what carat I want to buy. Show me how your studs look on your ears!


----------



## FunBagz

Mine are approx. 2ctw (6.2mm each). GIA ExExEx H & I, VS2 & SI1 with jumbo backs (not screw backs).  I wear them every day, but not to sleep or shower.  Love the size and look.


----------



## DS2006

1.16 cts each ear (2.32 ctw) 6.7mm



1.28 each ear (2.56 ctw) 7mm




1.6 cts each ear (3.2 cts) 7.5mm  (This isn't great lighting and these actually look larger in brighter lighting.)




All of these are from Whiteflash.com.  They have a great upgrade policy!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mine are 1.62 ttcw, ideal cut, VS2 clarity, D colour, GIA triple excellent in 18k yellow gold with guardian backs. I bought them from Blue Nile and selected the stones myself with a lot of help from reading Pricescope threads and using their HCA tool.

I absolutely love them and they are the perfect size for me, large enough to have a good presence on the ear but not huge (no one I see day to day wears fine jewellery so I already feel self conscious wearing any of my nicer pieces).


----------



## skyqueen

1. 5 tcw WG
2. 3.97 tcw YG
3. 4 tcw OEC cut WG
Honestly...I like the OEC the best


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Onebagtoomany said:


> Mine are 1.62 ttcw, ideal cut, VS2 clarity, D colour, GIA triple excellent in 18k yellow gold with guardian backs. I bought them from Blue Nile and selected the stones myself with a lot of help from reading Pricescope threads and using their HCA tool.
> 
> I absolutely love them and they are the perfect size for me, large enough to have a good presence on the ear but not huge (no one I see day to day wears fine jewellery so I already feel self conscious wearing any of my nicer pieces).
> 
> View attachment 5119121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119122



Everyone's studs are goals!! Your size is closer to what I'm deciding between. I'm between 1 CTW and 1.5 CTW, and yours look like a great size!


----------



## Canturi lover

skyqueen said:


> 1. 5 tcw WG
> 2. 3.97 tcw YG
> 3. 4 tcw OEC cut WG
> Honestly...I like the OEC the best
> 
> View attachment 5119932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119962


Stunning!  Love them all but the OEC's are truly special.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Everyone's studs are goals!! Your size is closer to what I'm deciding between. I'm between 1 CTW and 1.5 CTW, and yours look like a great size!



Thank you so much! They are a really good size for everyday, but so much depends on the type of lifestyle you have. I’m currently a SAHM in a relatively affluent area but see very few to no other women wearing fine jewellery day to day, so I feel self-conscious wearing some of my nicer/more obviously expensive pieces. I know I need to get over it! If I ever upgrade (which I could do via Blue Nile) I don’t think would go higher than 2.5 ttcw as otherwise they would just be too big for my less than glamorous lifestyle of food shopping, cleaning and picking DD up from school 

I think earlobe size is really important too. You can get away with much smaller studs if you have small earlobes. Mine aren’t small but they are joined which I think can made studs look bigger than they are. 

1.5 ttcw is a great size and you could even go for 1.40-1.49 which would bring the price down significantly but still look the same visually?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! They are a really good size for everyday, but so much depends on the type of lifestyle you have. I’m currently a SAHM in a relatively affluent area but see very few to no other women wearing fine jewellery day to day, so I feel self-conscious wearing some of my nicer/more obviously expensive pieces. I know I need to get over it! If I ever upgrade (which I could do via Blue Nile) I don’t think would go higher than 2.5 ttcw as otherwise they would just be too big for my less than glamorous lifestyle of food shopping, cleaning and picking DD up from school
> 
> I think earlobe size is really important too. You can get away with much smaller studs if you have small earlobes. Mine aren’t small but they are joined which I think can made studs look bigger than they are.
> 
> 1.5 ttcw is a great size and you could even go for 1.40-1.49 which would bring the price down significantly but still look the same visually?



Oh that's a very smart idea! I knew there were those boundaries for solitaire diamonds for rings (like buying 0.9 carats instead of 1) but I hadn't thought about it for earrings.

I'm currently considering doing 1 CTW to start and then, like you, upgrading if I find I want a larger size. We're going to a jeweler this weekend so I can try on some studs to get a better sense of the size differences!


----------



## 7h5f921

My diamond studs are 2 CTW and it is a perfect size for everyday wear IMO. Big enough for me to see the facets in the stones when I look at them but not so big that I can't wear them everywhere without thinking they are too big for casual wear with jeans and a tee.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Oh that's a very smart idea! I knew there were those boundaries for solitaire diamonds for rings (like buying 0.9 carats instead of 1) but I hadn't thought about it for earrings.
> 
> I'm currently considering doing 1 CTW to start and then, like you, upgrading if I find I want a larger size. We're going to a jeweler this weekend so I can try on some studs to get a better sense of the size differences!



Enjoy the trip to the jeweller - sounds so much fun and hopefully you will then have more of an idea of what size you prefer  

1 carat total is a great size, big enough to have a good presence on the ear but not be overwhelming for everyday wear. Again, you could always try between 0.90 and 0.99 to make a significant saving on the price! 

I would definitely recommend buying from a vendor that allows you to upgrade, in case you decide you want to go bigger in future.


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> 1. 5 tcw WG
> 2. 3.97 tcw YG
> 3. 4 tcw OEC cut WG
> Honestly...I like the OEC the best
> 
> View attachment 5119932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119962


Love these! Gorgeous!


----------



## limom

880 said:


> Love these! Gorgeous!


+1
This thread


----------



## originalheather

Mine are 0.78 and 0.76 each. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## missie1

skyqueen said:


> 1. 5 tcw WG
> 2. 3.97 tcw YG
> 3. 4 tcw OEC cut WG
> Honestly...I like the OEC the best
> 
> View attachment 5119932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119962


Your earrings are definitely goals. I love  them each time I see them.


----------



## skyqueen

Love my OEC studs


----------



## BlingItOn

Wanted to share my studs because they are a bit different! Slightly over 2 ctw, in an 8-prong yellow gold setting. I previously had them in a 4-prong white gold setting, but decided to change them. I think they face up slightly larger in the 8 prong (though they seem almost octagonal sometimes!). I love and wear them often.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I ended up deciding on a 0.9 ctw pair after going into a jeweler and comparing the size of the stones against my ears. They come next week, so I hope I love them!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I ended up deciding on a 0.9 ctw pair after going into a jeweler and comparing the size of the stones against my ears. They come next week, so I hope I love them!



Just got them! They're beautiful! Both stones are VS2, J color, excellent cut, triple ex, and 0.45 carats each. Set in 18k yellow gold. I'm so glad I went smaller. To me, they look huge on my ear (although my husband says they look a little small ). Excuse the wet hair - just showered! No


----------



## Lux.

I found this thread to be very helpful so I want to contribute. Got these solitaires from Tiffany for my birthday. They are 1.4ctw I VS1/VS1


----------



## marie132

Lux. said:


> I found this thread to be very helpful so I want to contribute. Got these solitaires from Tiffany for my birthday. They are 1.4ctw I VS1/VS1


They look great!


----------



## sdkitty

Lux. said:


> I found this thread to be very helpful so I want to contribute. Got these solitaires from Tiffany for my birthday. They are 1.4ctw I VS1/VS1


very pretty


----------



## Throwawaytheusername

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just got them! They're beautiful! Both stones are VS2, J color, excellent cut, triple ex, and 0.45 carats each. Set in 18k yellow gold. I'm so glad I went smaller. To me, they look huge on my ear (although my husband says they look a little small ). Excuse the wet hair - just showered! No
> 
> View attachment 5147308
> View attachment 5147309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147313


I think they look fabulous! Great decision


----------



## mrs moulds

bunnycat said:


> Here are some shots of the round brilliants I have had and currently have. The first pair were no name .5ctw (still have them for my 2nd hole).
> View attachment 4346042
> 
> 
> then I got my first super ideal pair from Brian Gavin (.67 ctw). I went with BGD because that is where my e-ring stone is from.
> 
> View attachment 4346043
> 
> View attachment 4346044
> 
> View attachment 4346041
> 
> 
> I traded those in a couple of years later to upgrade to my current pair which is .81 ctw. (Apparently I never gave them a photoshoot because the lighting in our current house stinks...) Pardon the wet hair. But here is an ear shot of the .81 BG pair with a .82 ctw old european cut pair. (The super ideal cut pair is 4.75mm each)
> 
> View attachment 4346045
> 
> 
> Old European cuts (.82 ctw ~4.5mm each...)
> View attachment 4346048
> 
> real life perspective with a pair of .20ctw studs (3mm each..)
> View attachment 4346049





bunnycat said:


> Here are some shots of the round brilliants I have had and currently have. The first pair were no name .5ctw (still have them for my 2nd hole).
> View attachment 4346042
> 
> 
> then I got my first super ideal pair from Brian Gavin (.67 ctw). I went with BGD because that is where my e-ring stone is from.
> 
> View attachment 4346043
> 
> View attachment 4346044
> 
> View attachment 4346041
> 
> 
> I traded those in a couple of years later to upgrade to my current pair which is .81 ctw. (Apparently I never gave them a photoshoot because the lighting in our current house stinks...) Pardon the wet hair. But here is an ear shot of the .81 BG pair with a .82 ctw old european cut pair. (The super ideal cut pair is 4.75mm each)
> 
> View attachment 4346045
> 
> 
> Old European cuts (.82 ctw ~4.5mm each...)
> View attachment 4346048
> 
> real life perspective with a pair of .20ctw studs (3mm each..)
> View attachment 4346049


I love the buttercup settings. Has always been my favorite setting. I have a diamond pendant that is in a buttercup and I love it.


----------



## yannie

My birthday present this year are these 1.2 cttw diamond studs in rose gold setting from Tiffany! It was a total upgrade as the ones I previously have were 0.5 cttw. Very happy with them and I wear them everyday!


----------



## Lux.

yannie said:


> My birthday present this year are these 1.2 cttw diamond studs in rose gold setting from Tiffany! It was a total upgrade as the ones I previously have were 0.5 cttw. Very happy with them and I wear them everyday!


Wow congrats!! I totally understand where people are coming from they say to get non designer diamond studs but my heart was set on a daily pair from Tiffany and I am so happy with them. They are so sparkly and bring so much joy to my mourning routine. This pair is so beautiful on you


----------



## Raie

I'm torn between asscher cut and emerald cut for stud earrings and would love to see photos if you have!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> 1. 5 tcw WG
> 2. 3.97 tcw YG
> 3. 4 tcw OEC cut WG
> Honestly...I like the OEC the best
> 
> View attachment 5119932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119962


My Queen! ❤️


----------



## hippieluxe

sdkitty said:


> I know many of you ladies are really into jewelry and wear large diamond stud earrings.  I'm thinking of getting some half carat each ear.  According to the jeweler, this is most popular size for everyday wear.  My lifestyle is fairly casual.  I work in an office but it's business casual--not like a big law firm or business where women wear suits on a regular basis.  I'm not inclined to spend the money for larger size and would be afraid of losing them.  But I do have a lot of hair.  DH thinks the whole idea of me getting the half carat studs is foolish as with my hair, they won't be noticed.  Opinions?


I have two pairs, the smaller one is 2.5 ct TCW and I wear often wear them 24/7 for many days including the gym and in ratty sweatpants and they don't at all obnoxious. They add a bit of pizzaz to dressy and casual outfits. Personally I would go a bit bigger than 1 CTW for the pair so you can wear them for dressy events as well and dont feel the shrinkage later. Lab diamond studs are a LOT more affordable and look/behave exactly the same!


----------



## sdkitty

hippieluxe said:


> I have two pairs, the smaller one is 2.5 ct TCW and I wear often wear them 24/7 for many days including the gym and in ratty sweatpants and they don't at all obnoxious. They add a bit of pizzaz to dressy and casual outfits. Personally I would go a bit bigger than 1 CTW for the pair so you can wear them for dressy events as well and dont feel the shrinkage later. Lab diamond studs are a LOT more affordable and look/behave exactly the same!


this was an old post....I have a pair now that are just under  1 ct each


----------



## winks

I need your advice - I want to treat myself with some diamond studs. My budget is not endless, however I really want to max out size, clarity & cut. Can you please tell me what's best for value? 
I looked at bluenile and there are just too many options.. Can you please help me? Also, I want to wear them 24/7 and I have no issues to wear my nice stuff also to the office.


----------



## sdkitty

winks said:


> I need your advice - I want to treat myself with some diamond studs. My budget is not endless, however I really want to max out size, clarity & cut. Can you please tell me what's best for value?
> I looked at bluenile and there are just too many options.. Can you please help me? Also, I want to wear them 24/7 and I have no issues to wear my nice stuff also to the office.


suggest you look at whiteflash.  you could start by looking at the size diamonds you think you want and can afford, then see what they cost depending on cut, color, clarity (and go up or down on size).  earrings don't have to be as good quality as a ring.  Whiteflash has good CS too so they can help you.


----------



## tashichi

This thread is so helpful. Does anyone have heart or oval studs? I'm deciding between getting classic round, or a different shape (as I already have a round but with a halo setting).


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

winks said:


> I need your advice - I want to treat myself with some diamond studs. My budget is not endless, however I really want to max out size, clarity & cut. Can you please tell me what's best for value?
> I looked at bluenile and there are just too many options.. Can you please help me? Also, I want to wear them 24/7 and I have no issues to wear my nice stuff also to the office.



To figure out the right diamond on Blue Nile, I basically chose my max budget. Then I filtered to only diamond pairs that were VS or better with excellent cut. 

For me, color didn't matter because I was setting them in yellow gold, but you should look online to see if color really matters. Everything I read said that color is much less important for earrings. Choose the minimum color you're willing to accept.

So, from there, you have a much smaller set of diamond pairs. Then you can just choose the largest size within your budget. You'll want to be careful and actually read the GIA reports, because two diamonds of the same carat size may be slightly different in size (by mm). It won't be a visually noticeable size difference but it can help you just narrow your choices down. 

I also went into detail and ended up choosing the pair of diamonds that had the most similar cut angles.


----------



## Volvomom

Some jewelry stores, not the mall, if you buy studs, you can trade up later.   I guess they don't have to be flawless for in your ears.   But a good quality will shine better even if smaller.   Can I ask your budget range?   No worries if you don't want to to share.  How fun though.


----------



## Volvomom

These look pretty to me....but don't know your budget.


----------

